# Kell Brook 'big name' opponent



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So who's it going to be in September? :think



> Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes 2h
> When I was pushing Eddie Hearn on Brook's Sep/Oct opponent, he said not as big a name as Mosley, bigger than Lopez, about the level of Ortiz.
> 
> Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes 2h
> ...


Berto or Paulie seem very unlikely to me.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ashley Theopane.

In all seriousness, I would be surprised if Berto took that fight, especially over here. Diaz I don't think they'd go there, Vargas it seems an unlikely fight for him and TR to take too, probably a Marquez/Bradley opponent in the waiting. Guerrero is too risky coming off a Mayweather fight.

I would think if it's not Mosley, it's between Senchenko or Paulie.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie it will be! Would love to watch Broner whup his ass. Brook is so lucky he weaseled his way out of the Alexander fight


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Senchenko has traveled before..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Paulie's just earned $1.25m and gave a great account of himself. He's not going to be coming over here for the sort of money on offer, and especially with no title on the line. 

Plus, GBP will want him for their Brooklyn dates if he's still going to be fighting, I'd imagine.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I was thinking guerrero to begin with. Mayber it's even maidana. Both would be brilliant but both would suprise me


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone like judah wouldnt suprise me, or is he too expensive?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Jessie Vargas


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Everyone's 'too expensive'. Maybe you just can't afford to get good opponents across here, Ed.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Everyone's 'too expensive'. Maybe you just can't afford to get good opponents across here, Ed.


It's common knowledge he doesn't put up the money that Frank does. He just won't dig deep for anyone other than Froch (even then with Bute Carl took short money and Kessler had to go on PPV)

For his B+ fighters such as Barker, Brook, Rees and Bellew he won't put his hand in his pocket, even for a world title!

Paulie, Ortiz, Berto, Guerrero all cost too much and would't gain a lot from a Brook fight. Diaz and Senchenko are probably asking for more than what they originally came for.

Prepare to be underwhelmed.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Randall Bailey??

What's Josito Lopez up to?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

lopez got koed in his last 2 fights

paulie is only looking for the big money , unless that's what eddie is offering

Ortiz I doubt he would come over here after his lay off

sugar shane is would be a joke esp the way they would hype it

I would love some one like Ortiz or maidana


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Judah, Malignaggi, Maidana or Berto would be good, I think. The issue is money though. HBO paid Berto far more than Sky would give to their biggest name, Froch, so there's no real incentive for any of these big name fighters to come over here considering Brook doesn't have a world title either.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope it's Ortiz


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they'll struggle to get someone with real name value.

At best they'll get Josesito Lopez.

Most of the others, like Berto, can make big money fighting bums because of his association with Al Haymon. 

If he really wants to make some noise in the division, he's going to have to go abroad, probably for short money. Or somehow fix up a fight with Amir Khan.... and hope for the best regardless of what direction he heads in.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> about the level of Ortiz.


:think


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthony Agogo.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Everyone's 'too expensive'. Maybe you just can't afford to get good opponents across here, Ed.


Hearn is a tight arse, the only time he's ever took a gamble and put his hand in his pocket is to bring Bute over here, he soon made that back by charging the fans PPV for Froch/Kessler.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet it will be Mosley.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll be a homecoming.

Perhaps a ''friends or foes'' encounter with Junior Witter?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> It'll be a homecoming.
> 
> Perhaps a ''friends or foes'' encounter with Junior Witter?


:lol: Brook needs time to settle in to his contract after his injury.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

When he first moved over to Mismatchroom he made some good strides forward, N'Dou was a really good fight for him I think, certainly levels above those rank journeymen that he was smacking around for Allegedly..... but WTF has happened?

Absolutely no need for that rematch last night, Jones nearly got beat by that Irish bloke, who ain't shit really.

They might make Brook vs Purdy? Not sure how Purdy gets these opportunities, I bet Colin Lynes is pig sick after making Purdy look like a complete clown for 12 rounds.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Hearn is a tight arse, the only time he's ever took a gamble and put his hand in his pocket is to bring Bute over here, he soon made that back by charging the fans PPV for Froch/Kessler.


He didn't really do that either. He said Froch took "really short money for that fight". As it won't be for a world title there isn't a cat in hells chance of him forking out for someone big.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> :lol:
> 
> When he first moved over to Mismatchroom he made some good strides forward, N'Dou was a really good fight for him I think, certainly levels above those rank journeymen that he was smacking around for Allegedly..... but WTF has happened?
> 
> ...


I remember Hearn saying after the N'Dou fight they'd be looking at world titles, its like Groundhog day. But they need to lob Brook in at the deep end now, they're not going to try and get his title fight over here unless Alexander vacates. I cant see them being able to afford Senchenko who earns big money and is well back financially in Ukraine, Paulie won't fight for Sky money, it might be Maidana, but even then it looks like he's been lined up for Broner


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Although last nights fight was nothing from a career point of view for Brook it was "nice" fight from Hearns perspective. The first fight had been close and entertaining yet they knew that Brook hadn't prepared particularly well for it and would win the rematch convincingly if trained well. Nice, safe fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> When he first moved over to Mismatchroom


:rofl


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the new, improved Maidana would give Brook absolute nightmares personally.

Looking at Kell's record, there's an awful dearth of punchers on there.... I think because people focused on Khan being protected throughout his early career - with good reason - Brook kinda went under the radar.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like Brook does have an at least half decent chin though. He's been caught a few times and its not looked like a glaring weakness to me. Of course getting hit by Maidana is another level altogether but I'd guess Brooks plan would be to try and not to get hit too often.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

*Kugan knows who Kell's next opponent is, and he says it's a dangerous one for Kell.*

Watch this interview with Ifilm London. At 6:20 Kugan says he knows who Kell's next opponent is, but then asks Eddie if he's sure about that fight for Kell as he says it's a dangerous one for Brook. Interesting!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Could have just gone in the other thread


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

It will be one of Mosley, Maidana, Berto, Malignaggi, Guerrero, Provodnikov, Abregu I'd think


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

When we use the term "dangerous", do we mean like Carson Jones dangerous, or Maindana type of dangerous?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope it's victor Ortiz


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> When we use the term "dangerous", do we mean like Carson Jones dangerous, or Maindana type of dangerous?


Hard to say. I mean Alcoba was also a "very dangerous" Opponent for Groves.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh kugie


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Hope it's victor Ortiz


Ortiz would beat Brook.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

He said it's a tough fight for him, so who knows. But if Kugan is saying it's a dangerous fight for Kell, then it's gotta be someone who is well known.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ortiz would beat Brook.


No he wouldn't


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I reckon it's Olusegun.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> No he wouldn't


Ortiz would smash Brook in to a thousand pieces


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ortiz would beat Brook.


I know :good


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Carson Jones III


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

James Helder


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I think we might see a David Price style scenario with Brook. Knocked out by the first real fighter you face, immediately rematch then same result.

Can't believe more hasnt been said about "every 10 rounder is a catch weight"


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes 12h

When I was pushing Eddie Hearn on Brook's Sep/Oct opponent, he said not as big a name as Mosley, bigger than Lopez, about the level of Ortiz.

I don't really know who this could be. Name recognition on a par with Ortiz would mean its a yank. Malignaggi?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> I reckon it's Olusegun.


Ajose is 140


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie wouldnt be a dangerous fight for me.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Ajose is 140


He's a big 140lb fighter. If the money is right I'm sure he'd move up. Or is Kell gonna be fighting at 154 despite what fake bake Eddie says?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Ron Lewis ‏@RonLewisTimes 12h
> 
> When I was pushing Eddie Hearn on Brook's Sep/Oct opponent, he said not as big a name as Mosley, bigger than Lopez, about the level of Ortiz.
> 
> I don't really know who this could be. Name recognition on a par with Ortiz would mean its a yank. Malignaggi?


Judah?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lets be honest anyone Kell Brook steps up to fight is going to be dangerous, he's never fought at the level before. It will either make him or break him. Kell Brook looks a million dollars in the early rounds, but whenever the pace is pushed and the tempo upped in the mid-to-late rounds, he looks overwhelmed, he stops doing things defensively, starts to make mistakes. Carson Jones did it in the first fight and a bit in the second fight. Kell can talk about nemesis and bogeyman all he wants. When he gets dragged into a fight (which seems pretty easy to do) he starts to get touched. Its at these moments Kell needs to be baby fed between rounds and told the basic things, like to jab again. I am still yet to be convinced that Kell Brook can weather a storm when it starts to get tough. With him being undefeated, it may take a loss for him to become a better fighter, but with somebody like Kell, it can go the other way aswell. I always hear about how they have to keep Kell focused and in high spirits, so it seems like a psychological battle, we've heard boxing was going to lose Kell after his injury and he said himself he was low. We've heard rumors (that never seem to go away) outside the ring about an unprofessional lifestyle. Weight problems etc etc. So a loss could actually break someone like Kell rather than make him a better fighter after tasting defeat. Fighters are different, sometimes a loss is a good thing. A grown man shouldn't have to protected and comforted like a baby, this would explain when the going gets tough in the ring, he starts to lose his way. They might be able to comfort him outside the ring and tell him all the things he wants to know, but they cant fight his fights for him. 

Kell Brook has the potential, but thats all it is right now and has ever been, potential. Kell Brook is talented, no doubt about it, he has the boxing ability, but does he have the champions spirit and the mental toughness needed just as much as the skill? I don't believe he does, at least not right now, therefore its a possibility the potential will be unrealized. It seems like an age we have been talking about this, but Kell Brook has not really progressed any further. Under Warren or Hearn, he hasn't really gone anywhere. Still. Regardless of having to pullout of the Alexander fight. He'd fought his way into a mandatory position for that fight.

Kell Brook seems to have the ability but not the mental toughness and at the top level, things like this can get shown up. Its the reason I picked Devon Alexander over Kell and it'll be the reason I look carefully at his next fight, whoever it is, if the step up and big name is to believed.

Its not just about having the ability in this sport, its 99% mental. Fighters with less ability have gone further than Kell Brook, because they are so tough mentally. Kell needs to back his skill up with desire and grit, will and determination. Hard work and dedication. If this was the case, he'd already be a world champion....there is a reason why he isnt.

He isnt good enough yet and in a stacked division, there are at the very least 5 fighters if not more better than him overall.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> He didn't really do that either. He said Froch took "really short money for that fight". As it won't be for a world title there isn't a cat in hells chance of him forking out for someone big.


Christ that's even worse.

#shitagepromoting


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ortiz, Maidana or Lopez would be cracking opponents. Mosley would be decent. Senchenko would be mediocre. Diaz would be shite.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ortiz would beat Brook.


It depends on which Ortiz turns up, if he's on form he'll win, if the ''I'm literally a tree'' Ortiz turns up I think Brook will outpoint him.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Judah, Ortiz, Maidana, Guerrero, Broner, Berto, Thurman, Lopez.

At the end of the day, if Edie puts his money where his mouth is he can get whoever he wants over.

I reckon its either Berto, Judah, Maidana or Lopez.

All of which are a massive step up and I would fancy all of them to beat Kell. Judah will probably go to points, but I can see a stoppage win for the other three.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

It sounds like Ortíz to me


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Allegedly was bang on when he says the only money Matchroom will spend to make fights is Sky's. Will they fuck put their hands in their own pockets to get a fight for a fighter they believe in.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

If it was Maidana (very unlikely) I would lump my house on 'the Argie down in the first couple of rounds and Brook to fold late on' bet 

It's amazing how many potential names are in the mix, the one I would be most disappointed with would be Senchenko, he's rubbish and is looking to cash out following his victory over Hatton. 

Any of the following would be great: Guerrero, Ortiz, Maidana, Abregu, Judah, Berto

Christ I would even take a Mike Jones, still be a big step up for Brook


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wheres Robbie P when you need him? We should have a name, date and purse amounts by now!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Wheres Robbie P when you need him? We should have a name, date and purse amounts by now!


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> It's common knowledge he doesn't put up the money that Frank does. He just won't dig deep for anyone other than Froch (even then with Bute Carl took short money and Kessler had to go on PPV)
> 
> For his B+ fighters such as Barker, Brook, Rees and Bellew he won't put his hand in his pocket, even for a world title!
> 
> ...


When does Frank put his hand in his pocket? Oh yeah, Joseph Laryea, Evenson and Krasniqi cost a bomb didn't they...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The problem with boxing is that fighters are routinely paid far more than what they should be paid. It's alright for Warren to criticise other promoters for how they spend, yet he's the one who is constantly being accused of not paying fighters whereas Matchroom are turning a profit. It's like one football manager with a team at the bottom of the table, accusing the manager of the champions of using the wrong tactics. It just doesn't work. If Warren was turning a profit because his business strategy was fine, he'd be in a position to criticise others, but that isn't the case.

It's largely a problem created by American TV. If they're paying fighters like Berto $1m per fight, that raises the demand, not just in America, but all over the world. I think promoters should pay fighters what they're worth, based on TV ratings, ticket sales and things like that. I don't agree with paying fighters too little or too much.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Great. We've got around to Warren vs. Hearn again.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When does Frank put his hand in his pocket? Oh yeah, Joseph Laryea, Evenson and Krasniqi cost a bomb didn't they...


krasniqi did went to purse bids frank won it with 500k bid


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> krasniqi did went to purse bids frank won it with 500k bid


He paid 500 grand for that? :rofl


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When does Frank put his hand in his pocket? Oh yeah, Joseph Laryea, Evenson and Krasniqi cost a bomb didn't they...


Tszyu, Kessler, Lacy, Kotelnik, Katsidis ... he digs deep from time to time.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Lamont Peterson isnt out of the question.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CCR said:


> Tszyu, Kessler, Lacy, Kotelnik, Katsidis ... he digs deep from time to time.


I'm talking about of late. That was when Frank was a good promoter.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Lamont Peterson isnt out of the question.


That would be a good fight, would ask a few questions for Brook.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Lamont Peterson isnt out of the question.


That could be a good shout. He got paid peanuts for the Holt fight and after the Matthysse defeat his marketability isn't great again so the money could be right.

I think he still holds the IBF belt at light welter though so not sure it would be worth him losing that just to come over and fight Brook.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'm talking about of late. That was when Frank was a good promoter.


He was rubbish then as well. Look at all the dross Hatton and Calzaghe faced. Look at all of the WBU 'world title fights' which insured some great domestic scraps never materialised ... sure fighters like Farnell made a lot more money then they would've fighting for British/Commonwealth titles, but the public and the boxing fans suffered.

Furthermore he always been absolutely clueless when it comes to matchmaking - you just have to watch Amir Khan's first 20 or so fights to see how many shot/undersized/feather fisted opponents he was pitted against. Or how Kevin Mitchell was thrown in against Katsidis despite not having anywhere near the necessary experience at that level.

And Warren brought Katsidis over for Mitchell in 2010, the same year he brought Martinez over for Burns. Hearn has yet to illustrate a willingness to gamble in such a manner, (with the aforementioned exceptions of Bute & Kessler).


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Surely its at least going to be a bona fide welterweight?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'm talking about of late. That was when Frank was a good promoter.


Bringing Katsidis over twice is bigger than anyone Eddie has gotten bar Froch opponents. Malik Scott, Kovalev and Glen Johnson.

I'm sure David Haye won't have come cheap either. Did he put up the cash for Groves-Degale, can't remember really.

EDIT: Goes without saying he recoups this money by then putting on dross like Burns-Evensen, Cleverly-Karpency etc


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Lamont Peterson isnt out of the question.


Could be good shout that. He is still IBF champon for what its worth, maybe Golden Boy will want him for someone else.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

CCR said:


> He was rubbish then as well. Look at all the dross Hatton and Calzaghe faced. Look at all of the WBU 'world title fights' which insured some great domestic scraps never materialised ... sure fighters like Farnell made a lot more money then they would've fighting for British/Commonwealth titles, but the public and the boxing fans suffered.
> 
> Furthermore he always been absolutely clueless when it comes to matchmaking - you just have to watch Amir Khan's first 20 or so fights to see how many shot/undersized/feather fisted opponents he was pitted against. Or how Kevin Mitchell was thrown in against Katsidis despite not having anywhere near the necessary experience at that level.
> 
> And Warren brought Katsidis over for Mitchell in 2010, the same year he brought Martinez over for Burns. Hearn has yet to illustrate a willingness to gamble in such a manner, (with the aforementioned exceptions of Bute & Kessler).


Mitchell started a clear favourite in the fight against Katisdis, there were a lot of "absolutely clueless" people where that fight was concerned.:smile


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Mitchell started a clear favourite in the fight against Katisdis, there were a lot of "absolutely clueless" people where that fight was concerned.:smile


I was one of those idiots who picked Mitchell - I think I picked him on the basis that 'Katsidis could be hurt'. :lol::lol::lol:

That doesn't mean to say that he hadn't been matched abysmally prior to facing Katsidis. Ditto Ricky Burns prior to facing Martinez. Ditto Tony Bellew prior to facing Nathan Cleverly (who was actually brought on quite nicely in fairness to Warren).

The path of least resistance has always been Warren's preffered route, with the odd exception.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, I totally agree on your point mate. Looking back and using the likes of Zoo and Kessler to show Warren was a better/ different promoter than he is today misses the mediocre fights that Hatton and JC made prior to those fights. Looking back with rose tinted specs I guess.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lilo said:


> It's common knowledge he doesn't put up the money that Frank does. He just won't dig deep for anyone other than Froch (even then with Bute Carl took short money and Kessler had to go on PPV)
> 
> .


Or maybe he just offers purses that he can actually afford to pay them.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> Or maybe he just offers purses that he can actually afford to pay them.


His Dad says they have the deepest pockets though


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll either be Mosley, winner of Karass-Bertha, Julio Diaz or Jan Zaveck.

But they're probably too expensive. My bet is Zaveck.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bailey?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Bailey?


A guy who could probably light Kell's world up with one punch? As well as being a complete RISK>Reward. No chance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Bailey?


I had a feeling it was him by the way kugan said are you sure about it.

He would be cheap aswell


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't see it being Bailey.

Even if Kell beat him, who the fuck is Bailey really?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> A guy who could probably light Kell's world up with one punch? As well as being a complete RISK>Reward. No chance.


That's all he has though, power.

Cheap ex-world champion who Kell is technically better than and will probably cruise to a wide UD. Seems probable.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> I can't see it being Bailey.
> 
> Even if Kell beat him, who the fuck is Bailey really?


Who the fuck is Carson Jones?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

It has to be someone big enough for the tykes to part with their cash to sell out the Sheffield Arena. I ain't sure Randall Bailey can do that.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like Abregu.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bailey can't pull the trigger so his power is almost irrelevant these days. He's cheap as well which means its quite possible.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Provodnikov busy?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Is Provodnikov busy?


Lined up to fight Alvarado apparently.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Lined up to fight Alvarado apparently.


Yeah? I'll look forward to that. Be nice to see him in the ring with Brook at some point tho'.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Lamont Petersen??

Hearn is always banging on about Khan, so much so he was talking about Diaz being a worthy opponent just because he dropped Amir...

Peterson is big for 140, he beat Khan, & he'd be cheap.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Has anyone mentioned Lamont Petersen??
> 
> Hearn is always banging on about Khan, so much so he was talking about Diaz being a worthy opponent just because he dropped Amir...
> 
> Peterson is big for 140, he beat Khan, & he'd be cheap.


Lamont Peterson is all wrong for Kell Brook at this point. It might be a great fight to watch for us, but not for Kell, his team or Eddie Hearn. If Kell Brook takes it for granted and doesn't train hard like before, he will get beat up. Plain and simple. Peterson has tasted defeat and will be better because of it. His mental attitude is totally different to Brook's, he is a cut from a different cloth, a lot tougher mentally, mainly because of his upbringing. Someone like Peterson will learn from that last fight. Whereas it would break someone like Brook. Peterson is a well rounded pressure fighter and will set a high tempo. He will drag Brook deep into the trenches, so far when this has happened Brook has looked out of his depth. Peterson is another step up from Carson Jones, he is more accurate and a lot smarter. Carson Jones is a tough but wild fighter, dont forget this, but he still got to Brook, dont forget that either! This speaks volumes! I'd fancy Peterson to stop Brook late on, at this stage for Eddie to make that fight would be putting it all on the line prematurely with no belt on the line. Its an opponent potentially all wrong for Kell Brook and would bring the very worst out of him. Even if he somehow won the fight, he needs to put on a good performance to match to move forward in his career. He can't afford another skin of teeth victory like in the first Carson Jones fight.

Out of all the possibilities, Zab Judah would be the wisest choice for Eddie. As Brook can display his boxing skills for 12 rounds without much fear of being blasted out. That fight would be down to whoever boxes better on the night. When I'm seeing the likes of Lopez, Ortiz, Broner, Berto, Maidana, Mosley being thrown about, I think all of them stop Brook. Mosley may be old, but has fought at the top level, is vastly experienced, never been stopped and can still bang. Brook aint ever fought at this kind of level before. Its a huge step up to fight any of them. They can all box, all more experienced at a higher level and can all hit hard. They've got no-no's written all over them. "PROCEED WITH CAUTION" If they take a big risk and roll the dice, then fair play to them. But IMO none of them make that much sense from a number of standpoints. They are all so very risky and would all demand top dollar to fly over. It doesnt guarantee Brook a title shot afterwards either and if the risk doesnt provide a massive reward if he wins. Its not one worth taking at this moment in time. At this moment in time the best thing going for Kell Brook is the "0"

Zab Judah is the common sense choice of opponent for a number of reasons. Its a step up, but not too big. Brook can win the fight if he performs, and the Ingle's have seen Judah first hand vs. Witter years ago. It also gets Brook a bit of exposure in the US and is a fight he can shine in if he turns up. Its also a fight that will sell, because Judah can build up fights as good as anybody. Its a fight to build of from, a stepping stone for Brook.* Dont get it twisted though*, Judah can box to and could easily beat Brook on his day. So its an interesting fight, but whoever boxes better on the night will win. So its a wise choice of opponent and not someone who can easily blow out Kell Brook. If they choose one of the others I mentioned, its straight in at the deep end and asking for trouble.

Either way Eddie already has the tagline for the September fight in Sheffield set - "Make or Break"


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Who the fuck is Carson Jones?


Somebody Brook had to fight in one of Fast Car's beloved eliminators. Bailey would be a complete voluntary, and brings one boxer's biggest punches along with virtually no name recognition. If it's him, that's poor promoting from Eddie.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Somebody Brook had to fight in one of Fast Car's beloved eliminators. Bailey would be a complete voluntary, and brings one boxer's biggest punches along with virtually no name recognition. If it's him, that's poor promoting from Eddie.


Bailey hasn't been a name in some time. If it is Bailey (and I don't think it is), then he's nowhere near even a Josesito Lopez type level of awareness. Cotto was smashing Bailey up at LWW years ago.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Any world level experienced fighter who brings it for 12 rounds is a stupid opponent for Kell Brook and asking for trouble.

I dont think Eddie Hearn is that stupid so Judah and Bailey are the wise choices of opponent. Brook could make Bailey look silly, because he is slow and barely throws anything. However, if Bailey does throw and land, he'll get Brook out of there. In my opinion Bailey looks like a fighter with no confidence anymore. When he beat Mike Jones he hardly looked pleased. When he lost to Alexander, it was if he didnt want to be there. So if they can get Bailey across for another payday and get an easy W, its a wise choice from Eddie. But IMO a fight that does nothing for Brook, because if he beats Bailey, it wont mean nothing. Bailey is terrible. Judah is by far and away the best choice of opponent for Kell Brook in September.

It make sense and ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

has to be some one decent esp if he is gonna go for a title shot next


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Any world level experienced fighter who brings it for 12 rounds is a stupid opponent for Kell Brook and asking for trouble.


Agreed, you can't go from a Carson Jones double with a year out in between to Lamont Peterson.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Surprised no one has mentioned Ameeer Kharrrn.

Brook wants to "tek his chin off!"

Would be a masterstroke from Eddie Hearn and one kept very quiet.

Aint Khan signed with Boxnation now though?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brook has a lot of the same frailties Khan does thinking about it, can't keep his range against a fighter applying pressure and looking to close the gap and has virtually no inside game and a weak defensively guard. I think he has better upper-body reflexes than Khan though (who's lateral movement is better, or at least existent) along with arguably (whilst largely untested) a better chin, better fundamentals and more pop.

It'll be a shame if he doesn't reach world level as he genuinely has a lot of talent, as a boxer-puncher he's one of the finest out there, but unfortunately for him the flaws he has mean he's going to struggle mightily with pressure fighters and there's a lot of them out there around his weight class, Maidana, Provodnikov, Thurman would bring it, Ortiz would bring it, Guerrero and Bradley would swarm him.

I still think he'd smash Khan, who doesn't have a style to trouble him and only he's standard intangibles like his speed. I think Brook matches up well with Broner too, although whether he could beat him depends generally on whether Brook is actually world-class or not and at that level.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

If its Peterson, Lopez, Ortiz, Thurman, Broner, Berto, Cano, Maidana or Mosley and I was a betting man. I'd lump on them to win. TBH I even think Kendall Holt would be risky.

I think Brook can beat Judah if they can get him up to 147 and then they can maybe look at one of those mentioned above. But one of them right now is just too big a step. What does it even do for Brook if he wins? Nothing. So it would be wise to take one step at a time and keep the 0.

Senchenko, Bailey, Diaz or Molina. Are just laughable fights.

If Eddie pulls one of them of then he deserves all the criticism he gets for doing it. 

Knowing him, it will probably be one of them. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> If its Peterson, Lopez, Ortiz, Thurman, Broner, Berto, Cano, Maidana or Mosley and I was a betting man. I'd lump on them to win. TBH I even think Kendall Holt would be risky.
> 
> I think Brook can beat Judah if they can get him up to 147 and then they can maybe look at one of those mentioned above. But one of them right now is just too big a step. *What does it even do for Brook if he wins? Nothing. *So it would be wise to take one step at a time and keep the 0.
> 
> ...


What does it do for Brook if he beats Broner? It makes him a world champion...

If he beats Peterson, Ortiz, Thurman, Maidana especially, that's a helluva win for him and a huge test passed. This is a very strange statement you've made that I don't quite understand.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> What does it do for Brook if he beats Broner? It makes him a world champion...
> 
> If he beats Peterson, Ortiz, Thurman, Maidana especially, that's a helluva win for him and a huge test passed. This is a very strange statement you've made that I don't quite understand.


If he beats Broner fair enough. I actually forgot about the Malignaggi fight. :lol:

Broner is so unlikely though. Eddie wont offer that sort of money to get him over here. Besides, he will only fight in the US anyway.

But any of the others get him nowhere. It dont even get him closer to a title. He has got everything to lose and nothing really to gain. The best thing going for Brook is the "0" at this stage they should be looking at keeping it and stepping the opponents up gradually.

Malignaggi or Judah are ideal.

Fighting the likes of Provodnikov is medically unsafe.....and pointless.

The fact is, there are a lot of hard hitters in this division. Right now Eddie should steer well clear of them and keep building Brook and his "0" up.

Alexander was Brook's best chance to become world champion in this stacked division. If I was Eddie I'd be all over trying to fast track trying to get that fight back on. They dont call him fastcar for nothing. I really cant see how Brook has got any chance becoming a world champion in the division, apart from beating Alexander....and thats still a tough fight. If I was Eddie I'd be getting Brook 2-3 fights in quick succession. September, early next year and then again in the summer next year. Gradually stepping the opponent up and readying him for Alexander. Hopefully September next year at the latest.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> If he beats Broner fair enough. I actually forgot about the Malignaggi fight. :lol:
> 
> Broner is so unlikely though. Eddie wont offer that sort of money to get him over here. Besides, he will only fight in the US anyway.
> 
> ...


They don't 'get him nowhere'. I can understand what you're saying in terms of risk, yes a lot of them don't make sense, but to say 'beating Maidana/Ortiz' would do nothing is nonsense, they would be great wins on his record and stern tests passed. Brook still needs a check and a proper coming out fight, those types of fights would be exactly that.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> They don't 'get him nowhere'. I can understand what you're saying in terms of risk, yes a lot of them don't make sense, but to say 'beating Maidana/Ortiz' would do nothing is nonsense, they would be great wins on his record and stern tests passed. Brook still needs a check and a proper coming out fight, those types of fights would be exactly that.


Do they get him a title shot? No.
Do they get him closer? No guarantee.

If he wins, it only gets him _*more noticed*_. I'm not saying he shouldn't fight them, I just dont believe he is ready mentally for them yet. He doesnt seem confident enough either. Thats why I think the likes of Malignaggi and Judah should come before thinking about some of the others. He CAN win those fights and look good doing it, winning breeds confidence. Going from Carson Jones, straight into the deep end is just craziness and asking for trouble.

There comes a point for every aspiring fighter where they make the step or not. I believe Brook has got the talent and way more of a chance of making the step, if he slowly steps up the opponents from here.

Judah in September.
Malignaggi early next year.
Take your pick of the ones mentioned in the summer next year.
If he comes through all of that, then Alexander later next year.

And he will be READY for Alexander with momentum behind him. I'd give him way more of a chance of beating Alexander then, than when it was first scheduled. :good

If they cut corners, they will get found out IMO.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Thinking about It Judah makes a lot of sense good name and proved in his last fight he's still competitive at the top level.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Thinking about It Judah makes a lot of sense good name and proved in his last fight he's still competitive at the top level.


Exactly.

Its an ideal choice of opponent in this moment in time for Brook and a smart choice of opponent by Eddie Hearn.

It makes sense for a number of reasons. It ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

If he gets put in there with Judah it really is sink or swim time.

Great fight really.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Do they get him a title shot? No.
> Do they get him closer? No guarantee.
> 
> If he wins, it only gets him _*more noticed*_. I'm not saying he shouldn't fight them, I just dont believe he is ready mentally for them yet. He doesnt seem confident enough either. Thats why I think the likes of Malignaggi and Judah should come before thinking about some of the others. He CAN win those fights and look good doing it, winning breeds confidence. Going from Carson Jones, straight into the deep end is just craziness and asking for trouble.
> ...


Would you rather he avoid those types then and fight Carson Jones for a 3rd time in preparation for his next shot at the IBF and Alexander/Khan? This is what is wrong with half of our guys, they are fed along an easy route with guys like Saldivia and Bolonti for a title shot and then completely unprepared once they get there.

If Brook can't beat a guy like Ortiz, he isn't going to beat Alexander. Period.

You are under-rating Judah by the way, he gave Garcia some problems recently and had a close fight with Matthysse. Regardless, I highly doubt he'd move up to 147 and he only fights for big money.


----------



## externalyflamey1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Surely it will be Senchenko. Former titleholder, sent hatton back into retirement so they hype him as a "world level operator" or some such, and declare Kell's arrival on the world stage when he manages to stop him quicker than paulie :rolleyes.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I doubt Juda will go to the UK. He just dont Needs to. He has good options in the states.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

senchenko is a good opponent for kell shook


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> senchenko is a good opponent for kell shook


Senchenkho is a shit fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Its an ideal choice of opponent in this moment in time for Brook and a smart choice of opponent by Eddie Hearn.
> 
> It makes sense for a number of reasons. It ticks all the boxes.


It's a bad match IMO. Judah has committed to fighting at 140 for the last several years and his 147 run, while it had its highlights, was very inconsistent. Yes, Zab was lineal champion, but that was eight years ago now and that's his only notable win at the higher weight. All Eddie would be doing is putting Brook in against an old, shopworn, small welter who never did a huge amount at the weight anyway.

Next, can Eddie afford Zab? He makes good money in Brooklyn and is a credible name for most LWWs in the US in terms of recent performances and ticket sales. Why would Zab give up that without serious compensation?

What's the appeal to Judah in that fight? Kell doesn't have a title, doesn't offer Judah the thing he'll be looking for (another title shot), and it's unlikely he'll get a fair shake considering how most British referees act.

Nope, there are plenty of good, solid welters out there. I think Mosley is more realistic than Zab simply because he's willing to travel right now to get the fights. He didn't get much for fighting Cano and he did it in Mexico. And at least the guy has been at welter for the last few years, even if he hasn't notched a really good performance since Margarito.

I'd rather see Kell fighting a decent fighter instead of a shiny name that doesn't push him to actually improve.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see why any of the American names mentioned would travel to fight Brook. Most of them are with Golden Boy and they have 10 guys they could match them with and get bigger rewards. Senchenko seems to make sense as he hasn't done anything since Hatton (unless I missed something) so perhaps the money behind has gone. I think it would be a tough fight for Brook


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tdw said:


> I don't see why any of the American names mentioned would travel to fight Brook. Most of them are with Golden Boy and they have 10 guys they could match them with and get bigger rewards. Senchenko seems to make sense as he hasn't done anything since Hatton (unless I missed something) so perhaps the money behind has gone. I think it would be a tough fight for Brook


It really could be Senchenko. And yes I dont think any of the big american names would go to the UK to fight. They just dont have to. BTW: I dont see a world class welterweight in Senchenko.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

A fight with Bradley would be a good step up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

The 147 division is the strongest division of all in my opinion. There are a lot of hungry sharks in the water, but one lion watches over it all. Who is so far ahead of the pack. If Kell wants to become a world champion at 147, then it will mean he will have to beat some of the P4P best fighters today. The best chance Kell had just passed by, he'll be lucky if the opportunity comes again, because I dont see him beating anybody else for a belt. I dont see him beating Alexander currently, but its still the best chance he has got. The problem is for Kell, the competition is so good, the challengers to the belts are so good, they have experience on their side and mental toughness to back the skills they have up. Kell Brook is severely lacking in that department when you see the likes of Carson Jones getting to him. Carson Jones is a 100 miles of the top in the division. This is really bad news. If he doesnt start believing in himself and getting confident and building a will that refuses to be beaten, he'll get left behind. It doesnt matter how talented he is, its just potential. Plenty of fighters have gotten further with less talent, because they refuse to be beaten. When the chips are down, when its all in and the tide is high and the sea is rough, we've already seen Kell crumble several levels below the level he is hoping to be at. Kell can talk about poor preparation all he wants, this is criminal in boxing and you pay for it hard. There are no excuses or reasons. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail. Its real simple. 

Why has Carl Froch gotten to where he is? 

....Being the most skilled boxer in boxing history? :rofl

I wouldnt just question Kell here, but his whole team around him. If Kell aspires to be a world champion, then if you ask me, he needs to get with a trainer who gets the very best out of him, who he can form an unbreakable bond with. He needs to be professional inside and outside the ring, every day of his life. He needs to live and breathe it, its only a short career. He needs someone who can get him peaked for every fight, physically and mentally, someone who can get him confident, someone who can get him spiteful and nasty in the ring. But someone who can bring it all together on fight night so that Kell can be educated and focused in the ring, prepared for anything that MAY happen. THIS IS WHAT IT TAKES. Its not just about in the ring, but what you do out of it. If he wants to be the best, then he must be the best in everything he does, he needs to work harder than the leading pack, ahead of the champs, the challengers, the snakes and the jakes, he needs to be better outside of the ring. THIS IS WHAT IT TAKES TO BECOME A CHAMPION.

Its not given to anybody. Not even the lion king in the division. Other fighters in the division already have these fundamentals and if Kell doesnt catch up fast, when and if he ever gets these fights, they will break him without breaking a sweat. I dont believe Kell Brook is doing these things, I dont even believe he is matching what others are doing. Not even the challengers or those at the level he is at now. He is way of the pace. This is a recipe for disaster and sooner or later it will blow up in the ring and before you know it Kell Brook will be just another talented fighter forgotten about and left to rot on the hardshoulder.

If Kell and Eddie believe Kell will just walk in and walk out with a belt because he is talented. Then they are in for a shock! I remember what Eddie was like when the Alexander fight was on the horizon. They was going on like Alexander was just gonna surrender the belt in the US over a curry, a pint and a friendly handshake. :rofl

If Kell WANTS it, he must TAKE IT.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Although profile obviously isn't everything I really do believe the quality of the opponent hinges on Eddie's interpretation of how big-a-name Ortiz and Lopez are.

In my opinion Ortiz is of the same profile to Guerrero, Maidana, Malignaggi, Berto - network staples but nonetheless A-sides who make very good money fighting in America. That's why I was surprised he made such a remark. 

Lopez belongs with Senchenko, Bailey, Diaz, Cano, Zaveck, Soto Karass e.t.c as smaller name B-side fighters. More affordable and we know how Matchroom won't throw money on economically unfeasible fights - I believe the first group would be.

Mosley is arguably the only guy that bridges the two groups. Big enough profile to be in the former group but too shot for the networks to take interest. He's been ruled out however.

Obviously just on a general basis, the former group is better than the latter. I guess I'm either going to be surprised when the rabbit is pulled from the hat or dissapointed that Hearn's statements were a false dawn.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i think malinaggi may fit the bill.......he is familiar with the uk, he got on ok working here as a pundit...he tried to build up a fight with hatton before hattons last fight.....and now, where else has he got to go thats a better option?....people say that he would cost too much, but what big payday has paulie got coming anywhere else....and i bet he'd look at this as a route to a khan rematch...beating brook in front of uk fans would be perfect build-up for a big money khan fight.
just guessing of course.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I like Brook & think he has talent.... I'm just worried about his inability to fight on the inside. He is easy to cut off and back on to the ropes. He doesn't hold the centre of the ring well either.

Someone like Guerrero will just maul and break him down.

I fear it's just to late for Brook... He hasn't had the right level of opponent to bring him to the level he should be at... He's still young but they are gonna have to back up all the talk now & I think it'll be his undoing.

Any top welter would beat him


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

It's Mosley, surely.

Here's how:

Kugan knows who it is (but Eddie apparently doesn't know Kugan knows). So when asked to name 5 names, Kugan says Mosley, then can't think of anyone else as he knows it's Mosley.

Comes out later he knows who it is, put the pieces together...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Although profile obviously isn't everything I really do believe the quality of the opponent hinges on Eddie's interpretation of how big-a-name Ortiz and Lopez are.
> 
> In my opinion Ortiz is of the same profile to Guerrero, Maidana, Malignaggi, Berto - network staples but nonetheless A-sides who make very good money fighting in America. That's why I was surprised he made such a remark.
> 
> ...


For me, an A-side is: Mayweather, Pac, Cotto, Alvarez, Chavez Jr - guys who sell tickets and drive tv views regardless of who they fight
B-sides are Ortiz, Martinez, Judah, Alexander - guys who attract interest (specifically with TV) when paired with the right opponent, but not especially marketable on their own
C-sides are Trout, Lopez, etc - acceptable opponents to showcase an A or B-side with potential to be an A, but don't drive views, etc

I find Hearn's definitions of "world-class", "superstar", etc are just as selective as Warren's ever were.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> For me, an A-side is: Mayweather, Pac, Cotto, Alvarez, Chavez Jr - guys who sell tickets and drive tv views regardless of who they fight
> B-sides are Ortiz, Martinez, Judah, Alexander - guys who attract interest (specifically with TV) when paired with the right opponent, but not especially marketable on their own
> C-sides are Trout, Lopez, etc - acceptable opponents to showcase an A or B-side with potential to be an A, but don't drive views, etc
> 
> I find Hearn's definitions of "world-class", "superstar", etc are just as selective as Warren's ever were.


It could very well be Lee Purdy. I'm hoping it's Ortiz or Olusegun.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> It's Mosley, surely.
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> ...


Mosley is a terrible choice of opponent. If Brook wins: "Mosley is past it" "Reveals nothing about Brook"

Shane Mosley was a big name 10 years ago. But Eddie Hearn will find someone to whip up a video package to get everyone on board.

It'll be big money getting someone like that over here. Its still a huge step up for Brook, just look at who Mosley has faced, especially in the last few years, he has been in with the best around and has still not been stopped. He is vastly experienced and has fought at a level consistently that Brook has never even been at. Mosley can still go 12, still fit, still live and he can still bang.

Mosley will take the pay check and collect the easy work if this is the fight. Brook's defence starts leaking in the mid-to-late rounds, if Mosley brings it and gets Brook moving backwards. Where he starts forgetting what to throw and his punches seem less meaningful on the backfoot. I strongly fancy a Mosley stoppage win.

A fight like this is still to early for Kell Brook, its to big a step up from where he is and the money that Eddie Hearn will be putting up to get someone like Mosley over here, for such a risky career damaging fight.

It makes no sense?

Malignaggi makes way more sense to me.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie would be my guess.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Im a huge Kell fan but was a little bit worried after watching that last night. He looked genuinely world class in his attacking prowess and shot selection for 3 rounds last night then either through fitness issues or lack of killer instinct allowed a very limited Jones back into the fight. He won every round and got him out with a soft stoppage but needs to move up a level even if it results in a loss against a tougher opponent. He will learn a hell of a lot more than fighting the likes of Carson Jones...

I hope its along the lines of Malignaggi than Mosley


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Paulie would be my guess.


But Kugan said during that ifilm interview with Eddie "it's dangerous." But when someone says dangerous, you usually think a big puncher.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> But Kugan said during that ifilm interview with Eddie "it's dangerous." But when someone says dangerous, you usually think a big puncher.


Dangerous for Kell is someone who can take shots and come back with their own.

Can you imagine him vs a Gatti or Ward?


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajose is a decent shout and we'd learn plenty about Brook in that fight but he's hardly the big name Fast Car has intimated.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> But Kugan said during that ifilm interview with Eddie "it's dangerous." But when someone says dangerous, you usually think a big puncher.


True. But maybe "dangerous" as in a tough opponent though?

Fuck knows!!atsch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Diaz, Mosley, Senchenko and Bailey are dire fights, 2 are done and the other 2 he's already past that level, not something you expect from a 'big fight'. Lopez is meh. Guerrero, Malignaggi, Judah, Maidana and Provodnikov are all good fights that have proved themselves recently at world level


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, it's not Paulie. He would want to get paid big time and he's really not interested especially after his last bout.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It will be Lee purdy and Eddie will spin the line of ex world title challenger, etc.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Nah, it's not Paulie. He would want to get paid big time and he's really not interested especially after his last bout.


Paulie is dangerously close to being an "opponent" and he likes to think he's still at world-class or fringe world-class level. After a tough loss to Broner (albeit putting in a good performance in the process), he's not going to come and fight Kell Brook, a guy whose biggest win is Matthew Hatton, when he's a) the opponent and b) not going to get the sort of payday he'll want.

Paulie came to the UK for a career-high payday against Hatton. What has Kell/Eddie got on the table to make it worth his while?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> It will be Lee purdy and Eddie will spin the line of ex world title challenger, etc.


And Jack will make excuses and people will say, "it's good business, you'd be a fool to take another fight, etc". Kell's career, meanwhile, will continue with all the pointlessness it's always had.

Warren made an astute judgement when he was side-lining Brook. He knew as soon as Brook stepped up anywhere near world-level he'd lose.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Paulie is dangerously close to being an "opponent" and he likes to think he's still at world-class or fringe world-class level. After a tough loss to Broner (albeit putting in a good performance in the process), he's not going to come and fight Kell Brook, a guy whose biggest win is Matthew Hatton, when he's a) the opponent and b) not going to get the sort of payday he'll want.
> 
> Paulie came to the UK for a career-high payday against Hatton. What has Kell/Eddie got on the table to make it worth his while?


A much better summary of why it wouldn't be him. ^


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they'll want to play it extremely safe in their next fight. They are actually in quite a good position, to be honest. It's blatantly obvious they're going to enforce the fuck out of the mandatory position for Khan-Alexander. Eddie knows the winner is going to try tout for Mayweather, and if all goes to how they'd want it, Khan will win and it'll set up an enforced bout between Khan-Brook for a good split (65-45), unless Khan relinquishes the belt, which is also a win win for Kell because IBF's top ten is as bad as me lining up 10 of the local polish plumbers. One safe one and they're home free for now.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Paulie is dangerously close to being an "opponent" and he likes to think he's still at world-class or fringe world-class level. After a tough loss to Broner (albeit putting in a good performance in the process), he's not going to come and fight Kell Brook, a guy whose biggest win is Matthew Hatton, when he's a) the opponent and b) not going to get the sort of payday he'll want.
> 
> Paulie came to the UK for a career-high payday against Hatton. What has Kell/Eddie got on the table to make it worth his while?


Not to mention the fact there are more lucrative options for him within Golden Boy's stable of fighters. There are fighters like Guerrero and Ortiz that would carry more weight in the eyes of the American fans than a win over Brook would. Paulie was also interested in fighting Mosley before agreeing to fight Broner, and I'd imagine he'd still want that fight if it was a possibility. Not to mention his fracas with Keith Thurman a while back, which planted the seeds for a fight between the two.

I'm not sure who Matchroom can get, but when folk suggest guys like Paulie or Senchenko - never mind the folk suggesting guys like Ortiz, Berto or Guerrero (in other threads, if not this one) - they're forgetting about the monetary aspect. Both fought Hatton due to the numbers involved; a fight with Brook is nowhere near the same level. And if they want to get back into title contention, there's still no reason for them to fight Kell Brook in England. Paulie has better, and more lucrative, options at home; Senchenko could probably work his way back into a "world" title shot while still fighting in the Ukraine.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> It will be Lee purdy and Eddie will spin the line of ex world title challenger, etc.


Hearn: _"You've got to understand here, Lee Purdy took every shot Alexander, the IBF champion threw at him. It wasn't like he was dominated, he just couldn't get to him. He's a big puncher and is a really good test for Kell Brook"_


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And Jack will make excuses and people will say, "it's good business, you'd be a fool to take another fight, etc". Kell's career, meanwhile, will continue with all the pointlessness it's always had.
> 
> Warren made an astute judgement when he was side-lining Brook. He knew as soon as Brook stepped up anywhere near world-level he'd lose.


I think your right mate regarding Warren, definitely right about Jack.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mosley or Holt would be my guess. Maybe Collazo, although that's less likely.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Mosley or Holt would be my guess. Maybe Collazo, although that's less likely.


I think Luis is up at 154 now, isn't he?

Holt would be another smaller, former champ who's been looking seriously faded. He pulls out a really god performance here and there, but that would be a very cynical fight, IMO.

If they could get Mosley, then I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I think Luis is up at 154 now, isn't he?
> 
> Holt would be another smaller, former champ who's been looking seriously faded. He pulls out a really god performance here and there, but that would be a very cynical fight, IMO.
> 
> If they could get Mosley, then I wouldn't have a problem with it.


I'd have a big problem with Fast Car Eddie trying to sell it as the Mosley of old, but if it happens I hope he stops Brook. Cynical matchmaking, and I hope it'd come back to haunt them.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Mosley would be ideal, only ever lost to quality fighters and isn't shot like some suggest.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Didn't even think of Holt, would hope it isn't him although sadly it would be a step up.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Mosley would be ideal, only ever lost to quality fighters and isn't shot like some suggest.


He's shot; beating Cano doesn't mean he's not. He was getting hit with punches that he'd have been able to avoid a few years ago. It's not as simple as Mosley being a tough bastard and always being willing to take punches - he doesn't have the reflexes that he used to, and doesn't have any other choice but to stay in range. The fact the fight with Cano was as close as it was is a pretty damning verdict on what Mosley has to offer at world level in 2013.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He's shot; beating Cano doesn't mean he's not. He was getting hit with punches that he'd have been able to avoid a few years ago. It's not as simple as Mosley being a tough bastard and always being willing to take punches - he doesn't have the reflexes that he used to, and doesn't have any other choice but to stay in range. The fact the fight with Cano was as close as it was is a pretty damning verdict on what Mosley has to offer at world level in 2013.


We have a different definition of shot, he isn't shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the next person to say "Eddie Hearn gets an easy ride" needs to be directed to this thread. Sure Warren shells out for big name opponents every now and then, but he has been like Peter Risdale. Sure he makes big fights, but if the cheques don't cah whats the point.

Hearn was in New York meeting with HBO & Arum recently, maybe thats where some extra cash is coming from. HBO are casting there net further afield since GBP left. Hearn & Arum could have agreed for Vargas to go to Shefield for Burns to fight Crawford in NYC. Also with GBP needing a good relationship with Hearn so Ogogo can get a run out, perhaps they have sacrificed one of there 147 for less money to keep Hearn sweet. Hearn could also just be taking a punt on Brook. If its a decent name they will get 8000+ into the area so they can afford somebody decent.

This is the order of opponents I would like to see and how I would feel if one of them came over.

Excited
1. Maidana
2. Guererro
3. Berto
4. Vargas

Happy
5. Ortiz
6. Abregu
7. Mallignaggi
8. Judah
9. Lopez
10. Mosley
11. Senchenko
12. Peterson

Pleased (If Jamie McDonnell is main event)
13. Diaz
14. Bailey
15. Omotosso

Acceptable (If Jamie McDonnell is main event)
16. Olusegun
17. Bizier
18. Holt
19. Paris
20. Cano


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He's shot; beating Cano doesn't mean he's not. He was getting hit with punches that he'd have been able to avoid a few years ago. It's not as simple as Mosley being a tough bastard and always being willing to take punches - he doesn't have the reflexes that he used to, and doesn't have any other choice but to stay in range. The fact the fight with Cano was as close as it was is a pretty damning verdict on what Mosley has to offer at world level in 2013.


I don't think Mosley is shot.

Thought you said Brook was going to Light Middleweight?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mosley isn't shot 
He just beat cano who everybody agrees ran Paulie close.and then Paulie runs broner close
Then in 3 of his previous 4 he has gone the distance with floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao and Saul Alvarez
Come on people be reasonable,a shot fighter would of been massacred by these 3 who were all in great form when meeting him


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Mosley is living off one good punch he landed flush on Mayweather. Apart from that he's done fuck all in years.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Lamont Peterson's manager has said "Who knows what the future tells my friend" when asked on Twitter about Brook fighting Peterson. 

He's my guess, name value, jumping up in weight, beatable and adds to the Khan rivalry.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Mosley isn't shot
> He just beat cano who everybody agrees ran Paulie close.and then Paulie runs broner close
> Then in 3 of his previous 4 he has gone the distance with floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao and Saul Alvarez
> Come on people be reasonable,a shot fighter would of been massacred by these 3 who were all in great form when meeting him


Listen to the man speak and watch how he moves now. His hand speed and reflexes aren't there anymore, nor is his ability to take advantage if he hurts an opponent. Having a good chin doesn't mean he's not shot - it means he's going to take punches from fighters he'd have outclassed years ago.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

on the scene mosley looks to be heading to austrailia to fight mundine


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> We have a different definition of shot, he isn't shot.


He's shot.

Can't pull the trigger 
Struggles to maintain range
Sloppy feet
Off-balance
Gets hit and hurt by shots he used to avoid/absorb

He was shot when Mayweather took him apart, he's even more shot now. Sure, he can compete with lower class guys, but this isn't the same Mosley that was hunting Cotto down in the late rounds, or that splattered Vargas.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Lamont Peterson's manager has said "Who knows what the future tells my friend" when asked on Twitter about Brook fighting Peterson.
> 
> He's my guess, name value, jumping up in weight, beatable and adds to the Khan rivalry.


If it's Lamont then Kell is in big trouble as Peterson will just wear him down as soon as Kell starts getting pushed back and put under a bit of sustained pressure I really believe it's curtains for him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Mosley isn't shot
> He just beat cano who everybody agrees ran Paulie close.and then Paulie runs broner close
> Then in 3 of his previous 4 he has gone the distance with floyd mayweather,manny pacquiao and Saul Alvarez
> Come on people be reasonable,a shot fighter would of been massacred by these 3 who were all in great form when meeting him


Be reasonable yourself. Mosley got dominated by all three of those guys and went life and death with Cano and Mora. He's shot.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think the next person to say "Eddie Hearn gets an easy ride" needs to be directed to this thread. Sure Warren shells out for big name opponents every now and then, but he has been like Peter Risdale. Sure he makes big fights, but if the cheques don't cah whats the point.
> 
> Hearn was in New York meeting with HBO & Arum recently, maybe thats where some extra cash is coming from. HBO are casting there net further afield since GBP left. Hearn & Arum could have agreed for Vargas to go to Shefield for Burns to fight Crawford in NYC. Also with GBP needing a good relationship with Hearn so Ogogo can get a run out, perhaps they have sacrificed one of there 147 for less money to keep Hearn sweet. Hearn could also just be taking a punt on Brook. If its a decent name they will get 8000+ into the area so they can afford somebody decent.
> 
> ...


HBO money wouldn't make fights with the names in bold possible - they're all promoted by Golden Boy or managed by Haymon. I can see Brook on HBO as, let's face it, they're having to air fights they wouldn't have considered before due to severing ties with GBP and Haymon.



robpalmer135 said:


> I don't think Mosley is shot.
> 
> Thought you said Brook was going to Light Middleweight?


Then I honestly question your judgement in general.

I still think he will. If he has to fight a genuine top fighter at 147 I reckon the weight will be used as the excuse when he loses and he'll move up.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Provodnikov a possibility? He had a meeting with HBO and Bob Arum didn't he? :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> If it's Lamont then Kell is in big trouble as Peterson will just wear him down as soon as Kell starts getting pushed back and put under a bit of sustained pressure I really believe it's curtains for him.


 Maybe Hearn thinks Peterson is a damaged fighter after his last fight. But I agree. Peterson would be very dangerous for Brook. But so would be every world class welter/light welterweight and at some Point you have to fight such a guy to get credit. I mean Brook has 30 fights now. Has he faced w world class opponent? No. Not even near that Level. So it really is time now. But I doubt it will be Peterson. I cant see him going to the UK.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on guys. Mosley has been shot for a good few years now.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Being shot doesn't mean you can't beat anybody. It means you're operating many levels below what you were physically capable of and are worsening with each fight. Mosley beat Cano narrowly when he would have annihilated him a few years ago.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

God I hope Mosley has one half decent performance left in him and smashes Mundine to pieces.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mosley's finished in the sense that anyone in the top 10 beats him easy. Probably still beat a few top 20 guys like Cano but he's not considered an elite fighter anymore by anyone, he's just an old man who needs money and is shopping himself around trying to squeeze out some more pay cheques.

If Brook really respects his own ability then he won't bother with a Mosley fight, go for someone younger if you want to silence doubters.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope this is a good opponent, well past the time such a step up should have been made for Brook but better late than never.

I like the sound of a Maidana/Lopez/Peterson fight but I have no idea how likely any of these are to come to fruition. I would pick Brook to beat Lopez but lose against the other two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> HBO money wouldn't make fights with the names in bold possible - they're all promoted by Golden Boy or managed by Haymon. I can see Brook on HBO as, let's face it, they're having to air fights they wouldn't have considered before due to severing ties with GBP and Haymon.
> 
> Then I honestly question your judgement in general.
> 
> I still think he will. If he has to fight a genuine top fighter at 147 I reckon the weight will be used as the excuse when he loses and he'll move up.


You should try reading the entire post before answering!

Mosley beat Cano who beat Mallignaggi.

Oh and its Senchenko btw.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Its Senchenko.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

If its Senchenko its a shit fight, he is made for Brook and got stopped by fucking Paulie


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> If its Senchenko its a shit fight, he is made for Brook and got stopped by fucking Paulie


Still a step up no?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Senchenko would be a good step up... But still not a world class welterweight.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bit disappointed given all that's been said, but in truth it's better than I expected before Hearn give it the big sell.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Totally underwhelming if true.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Totally underwhelming if true.


Its slightly false advertising calling him a big name :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Senchenko = Happy on my list. Stilly happy but yeh slightly underwhelmed after Eddies comments but he is a promoter!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> Its slightly false advertising calling him a big name :-(


I suppose he's a bigger name than the last "big name", Anthony Agogo?:hey

Sort of...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

icemax said:


> Its slightly false advertising calling him a big name :-(


Its 42 points on scrabble. Perhaps thats what fast car meant!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Robs officially "happy". Good times!:thumbsup


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Robs officially "happy". Good times!:thumbsup


Eddie will be relieved to hear it!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its 42 points on scrabble. Perhaps thats what fast car meant!


I don't think you can use names in scrabble


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

disappointing if true, but I suppose it is a step up from Carson Jones and the like.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I suppose he's a bigger name than the last "big name", Anthony Agogo?:hey
> 
> Sort of...


Agogo is an unusual rather than a big name


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its 42 points on scrabble. Perhaps thats what fast car meant!


:lol: Got there before me


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Have I missed something with everybody spelling Ogogo with an 'A'?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You should try reading the entire post before answering!
> 
> Mosley beat Cano who beat Mallignaggi.
> 
> Oh and its Senchenko btw.


Fuck off, Rob.

And Cano lost to Paulie. I'm not sure how Mosley beating a limited fighter like Cano proves he's not shot. Where were his reflexes, movement, hand speed and ability to take advantage when he had an opponent hurt? Gone. As he's shot. Being able to beat limited fighters doesn't mean he's not.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

So it's This Is It: Revenge for Ricky?

Knew it wasn't going to be any of the GBP lot, Eddie wasn't going to give them the sort of money they'd make on Showtime now was he?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still a step up no?


Decent step up but nowhere near the level which Brook needs to be operating at


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> disappointing if true, but I suppose it is a step up from Carson Jones and the like.


its about same level imo ero,both just around euro level


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Senchenko would be mediocre. I can see why they'd do from a business sense because they can market it as "Revenge for Ricky" and all that shit.

Senchenko though is not a top 10 guy. It would just be going around in circles with Kell if that's who it is. The way Hearn is acting though I think it'll be a fighter who's known in America.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Fuck off, Rob.
> 
> And Cano lost to Paulie. I'm not sure how Mosley beating a limited fighter like Cano proves he's not shot. Where were his reflexes, movement, hand speed and ability to take advantage when he had an opponent hurt? Gone. As he's shot. Being able to beat limited fighters doesn't mean he's not.


your making out Cano to be a journeyman!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

senchenko ???

the way eddie was talking anyone would have tought it was some one good or decent

even past it hatton gave this guy problems early in their fight , ffs paulie stopped him


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> disappointing if true, but I suppose it is a step up from Carson Jones and the like.


Debatable. Marginally at best.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Senchenko isn't bad. He somewhere between a fighter like Jones and Alexander/Khan, so I suppose it's decent preparation from a world title fight.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> your making out Cano to be a journeyman!


No. I have not implied that. I have no control over the fact that you infer that. Cano is the sort of limited opponent Mosley would have handled with ease before he was shot.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually think Jones would beat Senchenko


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Even ashot Mosley can give Brook a very hard fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko is dreadful.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I was expecting more after Eddie basically appeared unable to hide his excitement when they were talking about it. Brook seriously doesn't need profile-raising fights. He needs tests as he prepares for a world title shot. The profile can come after that when/if he fights Khan/Alexander. I don't see what he has to gain by beating Senchenko; a guy who appears to be tailor-made for him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't think you can use names in scrabble


Only a cunt like you would pull out the rule book after somebody gets "Vyachaslev Senchenko" on scrabble!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Senchenko is dreadful.


Which is precisely the reason why it is likely to happen. As is Purdy, Bailey, Diaz or Molina.

All fights that can be made because they are simply of the back of, Hatton, Khan or Alexander. Big names to Eddie, dont necessarily mean big names to us. It may mean to him fighters that people know of here after fighting Khan or a Hatton. I wouldn't be fooled by "big name" it could mean anything with someone like Eddie Hearn. A big name is Vyacheslav Senchenko. Thats 19 letters!:lol:

None of them do anything for Kell Brook, in fact they all drag him backwards because people will claim "leftovers"

I'd much rather see Carson Jones III. :hey

In fact on second thoughts.....

Maybe not. :bart


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Who knows if it actually is Senchenko.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn talks about "Massive Hype" for the next Brook fight on twitter. I will laugh hard if it is Senchenko.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hearn talks about "Massive Hype" for the next Brook fight on twitter. I will laugh hard if it is *Senchenko*.


#NewAgePromotion
Hearny Bob delivers again.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Senchenko supposedly wanted a lot for Khan. Would he take less for Brook?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

This is like price is right, who's it gonna be?

Vashislav Shevchenko COME ON DOWN! :happy
Lee Purdy COME ON DOWN! :happy
Randall Bailey COME ON DOWN! :happy
Julio Diaz COME ON DOWN! :happy
Carlos Molina COME ON DOWN! :happy

Shane Mosley STAY WHERE YOU ARE! :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not funny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

- DC - said:


> This is like price is right, who's it gonna be?
> 
> Vashislav Shevchenko COME ON DOWN! :happy
> Lee Purdy COME ON DOWN! :happy
> ...


Go away!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"Not funny"
"Go away"

Was it meant to be funny?
How can I "go away"?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Go away!


The ignore function is your friend.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearn is hyping it too much to be Senchenko he would just look like a fool if its him now.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually think Senchenko is a spot on move by Hearn. He's going to work the 'Ricky Hatton conqueror' line all night long. He is a step up and will raise Brook's profile.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Problem is even the most casual fan will understand that Hatton was finished in that fight and that Brook beating isn't that great a result.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

It'll probably sell out the motorpoint giving Eddie/Brook another payday before losing their title shot.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Its Mayweather.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit fight. Senchenko is awful and been pretty inactive as of late. The sad thing is you can completely see why they'd make it from a business perspective, the casuals will lap it up. lol at Kugan saying that this is a fight for the hardcores on Twitter

The epitome of a casuals fight, this. @Bill


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Shit fight. Senchenko is awful and been pretty inactive as of late. The sad thing is you can completely see why they'd make it from a business perspective, the casuals will lap it up. lol at Kugan saying that this is a fight for the hardcores on Twitter
> 
> The epitome of a casuals fight, this. @Bill


Worst thing was Kugan asking Eddie "Are you sure about him?" as if Senchenko is any threat.

On paper this would be an absolute slap-in-the-face. Senchenko has fought twice in two years, getting stopped by Paulie "hands of stone" Malignaggi and struggling over nine rounds against Ricky Hatton coming off three years of pies, booze, drugs and general mental anguish.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Worst thing was Kugan asking Eddie "Are you sure about him?" as if Senchenko is any threat.
> 
> On paper this would be an absolute slap-in-the-face. Senchenko has fought twice in two years, getting stopped by Paulie "hands of stone" Malignaggi and struggling over nine rounds against Ricky Hatton coming off three years of pies, booze, drugs and general mental anguish.


What do you expect from Kugan really? the only Welterweight he could name off the top of his head was Shane Mosley :lol:


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

hang on. isnt sechenko not a bad fight? as in by far the best on brooks record. also i didnt see his loss to paulie, but wasnt it by cuts? what was the scores on the cards?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

raymann said:


> hang on. isnt sechenko not a bad fight? as in by far the best on brooks record. also i didnt see his loss to paulie, but wasnt it by cuts? what was the scores on the cards?


Paulie did a job on him. Arguably won every round, and comfortably at that.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

raymann said:


> hang on. isnt sechenko not a bad fight? as in by far the best on brooks record. also i didnt see his loss to paulie, but wasnt it by cuts? what was the scores on the cards?


Paulie took him apart


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Senchenko is dogshit and anyone that argues that fact is only fooling themselves. 

Brook will be all over him early bells and will most likely stop him, if not he'll win a wide UD. 

Really getting Kell prepared for the big fights this is, edge of the seat stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Lilo said:


> I actually think Senchenko is a spot on move by Hearn. He's going to work the 'Ricky Hatton conqueror' line all night long. He is a step up and will raise Brook's profile.


Not even a major Ricky Hatton fan but I find it offensive to a man who did so much for British Boxing that they would bill Senchenko that way. Theres not a promoter in the world that wouldn't do it though. Manny Pacquiao finished Ricky Hatton....with a little help from Stella, Coke & Irish Light Heavyweights.

Senchenko is a good fight and step up for Brook, but he is not a "BIG NAME"


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

All of the lights is a really shit song


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

been told Senchenko is the back up. there close to getting someone better.....but don't know who that is.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Paulie did a job on him. Arguably won every round, and comfortably at that.





icemax said:


> Paulie took him apart





BHAFC said:


>


thanks guys, i genuinely hadnt seen that fight, id only seen the hatton one and i thought he didnt look too bad in that one. i guess the pm fight really put that and hattons comeback into some sort of perspective. cheers for that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Be reasonable yourself. Mosley got dominated by all three of those guys and went life and death with Cano and Mora. He's shot.


Just because he isn't the fighter he once was doesn't make him shot
For me a shot fighter can't do the distance anymore or has lost his punch resistance or competes at a much lower level just to get by
Roy jones and James toney are shot,whereas Mosley although never in danger of winning has been in with these elite boys in the last few years.

To be able to negotiate being in the ring with mayweather pacman and canelo takes more than luck even if he was whitewashed
If he drops down a level like against cano or potentially brook you will see what he has left

I don't think it's Mosley though


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just had a thought
Eric morales still trying to get fights


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Just had a thought
> Eric morales still trying to get fights


god that would be horrid


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Be reasonable yourself. Mosley got dominated by all three of those guys and went life and death with Cano and Mora. He's shot.


A shot fighter is one who can not pull the trigger. Who is a COMPLETE shadow of their former selves. The Mosley that was in with Cano was not one that couldn't pull the trigger, he still had some to offer, because if he didn't there's no way he would have beaten Cano.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Just because he isn't the fighter he once was doesn't make him shot
> For me a shot fighter can't do the distance anymore or has lost his punch resistance or competes at a much lower level just to get by
> Roy jones and James toney are shot,whereas Mosley although never in danger of winning has been in with these elite boys in the last few years.
> 
> ...


Nice try, but Mosley is shot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> A shot fighter is one who can not pull the trigger. Who is a COMPLETE shadow of their former selves. The Mosley that was in with Cano was not one that couldn't pull the trigger, he still had some to offer, because if he didn't there's no way he would have beaten Cano.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thankyou
> Crazy that people think a man with his recent record is shot
> ...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kermit cintron
Jose Luis Castillo
Frankie Gavin
Luis collazo
Eric morales
Paulie malignaggi
Shane Mosley

'Big' names who might come over


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ortiz would be excellent
lopez would be ok , seeing as he is coming off 2 ko lose's
paulie would be good
sugar hane would be decent
senchenko would be shit


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Can Collazo make 147 still? Cintron might be a shout


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mosley was shot when he fought Mora, probably Mayweather too. Don't let beating a not very good Cano convince you otherwise


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

It isn't really Senchenko surely? That would be such a shit fight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Kugan saying to Eddie "are you sure about this" would make it seem like a dangerous opponent, yes Kugan might not have the best boxing knowledge in the world but he would know Senchenko is not exactly a dangerous opponent for Brook.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

When is this being announced and why hasn't there been a leak

If kugan says 'are you sure about this' then it must be a puncher
Maidana and provodinokov are in talks with broner and Alvarado so I just don't know

For everybody who says that brook isn't attractive for someone to travel for,I'm not sure that's true book is the mandatory for the IBF so if someone comes over and bests Kell they manouvere themselves into a world title fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> A shot fighter is one who can not pull the trigger. Who is a COMPLETE shadow of their former selves. The Mosley that was in with Cano was not one that couldn't pull the trigger, he still had some to offer, because if he didn't there's no way he would have beaten Cano.


No, he's shot. He can't pull the trigger because his reflexes are gone. He needs to take shots to get his own off and his form is horrendous. For anyone to argue he's not shot is just hilarious.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Only a cunt like you would pull out the rule book after somebody gets "Vyachaslev Senchenko" on scrabble!


You are a retard sometimes, Rob. Considering you rate posters' banter, you are conspicuously lacking in it.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

suger shane physically looked to be in good shape against cano , infact it was a bit too good....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You are a retard sometimes, Rob. Considering you rate posters' banter, you are conspicuously lacking in it.


That was obviously a joke!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> suger shane physically looked to be in good shape against cano , infact it was a bit too good....


Yep. Mosley isn't shot. He has just been "Sugar Free" Shane Mosley for a few years.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yep. Mosley isn't shot. He has just been "Sugar Free" Shane Mosley for a few years.


:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> No, he's shot. He can't pull the trigger because his reflexes are gone. He needs to take shots to get his own off and his form is horrendous. For anyone to argue he's not shot is just hilarious.


Don't agree, mate. Sorry. I don't match shot with having no more reflexes.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Lamont Petersen & if its not it fucking should be.

He'd be cheap as chips, he has the frame for 147, he's got fuck all options, and there is the Khan angle.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> It's Lamont Petersen & if its not it fucking should be.
> 
> He'd be cheap as chips, he has the frame for 147, he's got fuck all options, and there is the Khan angle.


 Peterson has no options? Isnt he still Champion at Light Welterweight? I really doubt Peterson wants/has to travell to the UK for a Brook fight.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Peterson has no options? Isnt he still Champion at Light Welterweight? I really doubt Peterson wants/has to travell to the UK for a Brook fight.


Champion or not, wasnt his last purse $25,000 or something equally as shit?

He's travelling for £100,000 I reckon (finger in the air figure)


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Champion or not, wasnt his last purse $25,000 or something equally as shit?
> 
> He's travelling for £100,000 I reckon (finger in the air figure)


That was pre-GoldenBoy. He got $800,000 for the Matthyse fight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> That was pre-GoldenBoy. He got $800,000 for the Matthyse fight.


And deserved every penny , doubt Eddie would be willing to payout for the top guys


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

If it's Senchenko in Sept then he needs to be out again in Dec.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> That was pre-GoldenBoy. He got $800,000 for the Matthyse fight.


$800,000??? No fucking way...... Really??


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno what Hearn's budget is but Judah got "only" $300,000 to fight Garcia which is about £200,000. I bet Senchenko would want three figures too and the Judah fight is far better in my book.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Champion or not, wasnt his last purse $25,000 or something equally as shit?
> 
> He's travelling for £100,000 I reckon (finger in the air figure)


He got $37,500 from the purse split although they will have got a bit more on top of that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I dunno what Hearn's budget is but Judah got "only" $300,000 to fight Garcia which is about £200,000. I bet Senchenko would want three figures too and the Judah fight is far better in my book.


Also Judah has very good options after the good Garcia fight. These big names really dont have to go to the UK. I cant see it. Judah just dont has to fight Brook. He has bigger and better options.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> $800,000??? No fucking way...... Really??


Yep. Peterson $800k, Matthyse $700k, Alexander $700k and Purdy $150k. US network dollars are EVERYTHING...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Champion or not, wasnt his last purse $25,000 or something equally as shit?
> 
> He's travelling for £100,000 I reckon (finger in the air figure)


It wasnt his last fight and he got more than $25k. That was the purse bid but he got allot more than that.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, it was the Kendall Holt purse I was talking about.

Either way after getting blasted by Matthysse & being a drugs cheat, his options are limited. All Hearn cares about is getting to Khan, so much so he was even talking about fighting Diaz.

It's a long shot but it does make sense. (At least in my head anyway)


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

It'd make sense if Brook was going to fight in US but I'd be shocked to see Peterson over here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

I think Brook would stop Peterson within 4 rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Peterson-Brook could make sense. But not in the UK. Peterson just dont needs to go to the UK. I wouldnt be suprised if we see Peterson-Judah for the world title. (Is it IBF?)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Peterson would beat Kell over the distance, and he'd show him up at points.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Peterson would beat Kell over the distance, and he'd show him up at points.


I think he is to fragile in the early rounds and Brook would take him out. I know most will disagree, and I don't over rate Brook I think he loses to most world level Welterweights. I just think he would have Peterson's number.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he is to fragile in the early rounds and Brook would take him out. I know most will disagree, and I don't over rate Brook I think he loses to most world level Welterweights. I just think he would have Peterson's number.


I agree that Peterson is fragile early but if Lamont puts him on the back foot and starts exerting some sustained pressure I think he has Kell in big trouble as it gets into the latter rounds. Peterson UD imo


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoever it is, its about fecking time. 

Hopefully the years of treading water have not dulled Brooks appetite and skills to much.

Kell can be in some outstanding give and take battles at top level. 
I can see it being Peterson - perfect fight for him tbh but not that dangerous if the testing is up to scratch. Brook inside 6 for me.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Brook matches up well to Peterson style-wise. I'd pick him to win by stoppage.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he is to fragile in the early rounds and Brook would take him out. I know most will disagree, and I don't over rate Brook I think he loses to most world level Welterweights. I just think he would have Peterson's number.


Thats how I see it, but I reckon he is a geniune top5 welter if he gets his arse in gear.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook would stop Lamont early I think. Would be interesting if he doesn't get Lamont out of there early though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Brook would stop Peterson within 4 rounds.


:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just because Matthysse raped Lamont doesn't mean Kell would do similar. I'd pick Lamont to obliterate Kell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :rofl


Why so funny? and why no laughing at the 3 posters that agreed?

btw I think Khan beats Brook within 4.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Just because Matthysse raped Lamont doesn't mean Kell would do similar. I'd pick Lamont to obliterate Kell.


Just cos Peterson beat Khan doesn't mean he'd beat Kell.

There is no blueprint to beat Kell.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he is to fragile in the early rounds and Brook would take him out. I know most will disagree, and I don't over rate Brook I think he loses to most world level Welterweights. I just think he would have Peterson's number.


He's vulnerable in the early rounds, and that's usually when he's knocked down. But he's got good powers of recovery and once he knows he can take his opponent's hardest punches his confidence grows. That's why I was so impressed with how Matthyse disposed of him - Peterson never really recovered from the first knockdown, and couldn't get his legs going at all really.

Granted the weight is a factor, but Kell Brook is nowhere near as big a puncher as Matthyse. And nowhere near as good a boxer as Peterson. One of Peterson's main flaws is his at times lackadaisical footwork; Brook's footwork itself ain't all that, nor would he be able to cut the ring off from Peterson. Basically if he doesn't stop him early he loses a clear decision. And I don't think he stops him early. Or in the middle rounds. Or late on.

I wouldn't pick Brook over any legitimate world level fighter from 140-154, except perhaps Khan. And even then if Khan can prove he's slightly less remedial than Kell is special, he should be able to outbox him.

I think that Brook has already reached his glass ceiling in terms of the level of opponent that he can beat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Just because Matthysse raped Lamont doesn't mean Kell would do similar. I'd pick Lamont to obliterate Kell.


ok. we didnt base it on just one fight. Bradley, Ortiz & Khan all had him in big trouble early.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why so funny? and why no laughing at the 3 posters that agreed?
> 
> btw I think Khan beats Brook within 4.


I saw yours first, hence the post after with no one quoted.

:lol: It wouldn't make me any happier if you did or not, I don't think Kell would do that based on what Ortiz, Khan etc did to him early. I can't even see a guy who's not faced anyone credible stopping a guy like Lamont, let alone beating him.

Style wise, does Kell really match up well? Lamont's just as tall, probably has longer arms and would do something along the lines of the pressure he put on Khan and stop Kell if anything. I'm actually quite surprised people think Kell would do damage to him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He's vulnerable in the early rounds, and that's usually when he's knocked down. But he's got good powers of recovery and once he knows he can take his opponent's hardest punches his confidence grows. That's why I was so impressed with how Matthyse disposed of him - Peterson never really recovered from the first knockdown, and couldn't get his legs going at all really.
> 
> Granted the weight is a factor, but Kell Brook is nowhere near as big a puncher as Matthyse. And nowhere near as good a boxer as Peterson. One of Peterson's main flaws is his at times lackadaisical footwork; Brook's footwork itself ain't all that, nor would he be able to cut the ring off from Peterson. Basically if he doesn't stop him early he loses a clear decision. And I don't think he stops him early. Or in the middle rounds. Or late on.
> 
> ...


I think thats a perfectly valid and probably a more logical opinion. I am willing to admit I am going of my gut a little bit with that prediction. But I wouldn't class Peterson as a legit world level fighter and i think he would stuggle to take shots from a genuine Welterweight that can punch, which Brook is.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think thats a perfectly valid and probably a more logical opinion. I am willing to admit I am going of my gut a little bit with that prediction. But I wouldn't class Peterson as a legit world level fighter and i think he would stuggle to take shots from a genuine Welterweight that can punch, which Brook is.


I'd say he's a legitimate world level fighter - he's just not particularly outstanding at any one thing. He's a solid all round fighter that can compete with just about anyone in or around his weight class. He's good at making adjustments during a fight which is probably one of his biggest strengths.

But the weight is an unknown. Peterson isn't a tiny light welter, but Brook is big at welter - that can't be entirely ignored. I can understand why you reckon Brook could do him in the early rounds, as that is when he's most vulnerable. It's not the craziest thing I've read all day. (Then again I do work in the benefits section of my local council....)


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> btw I think Khan beats Brook within 4.


That's one of the potential outcomes I think is nearly impossible. I can see Khan outpointing Brook or _maybe_ getting a late stoppage...but Khan quickly? No chance. He's not a puncher at 140 and Brook has a solid chin at 147. The last time Khan stoppaged a fighter in the first third of the bout was Salita back in 2009. No way does he do that to Brook. I doubt Khan could even hurt Brook, never mind get an early stoppage.

Unless Khan's chin improves when he moves up to 147, the likeliest outcome is Brook within 6.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> That's one of the potential outcomes I think is nearly impossible. I can see Khan outpointing Brook or _maybe_ getting a late stoppage...but Khan quickly? No chance. He's not a puncher at 140 and Brook has a solid chin at 147. The last time Khan stoppaged a fighter in the first third of the bout was Salita back in 2009. No way does he do that to Brook. I doubt Khan could even hurt Brook, never mind get an early stoppage.
> 
> Unless Khan's chin improves when he moves up to 147, the likeliest outcome is Brook within 6.


id love to see it. it would be a great fight. like all khans fights actually.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Just because Matthysse raped Lamont doesn't mean Kell would do similar. I'd pick Lamont to obliterate Kell.


:amir


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck drug cheat peterson dont give him a payday - sky lapped up his rags to riches story dont know if they will like him so much now hes a slimeball drug cheat


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> fuck drug cheat peterson dont give him a payday - sky lapped up his rags to riches story dont know if they will like him so much now hes a slimeball drug cheat


Thoughts on Shane Mosley, Roy Jones Jnr, James Toney, Vitali Klitscko & Fernando Vargas?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thoughts on Shane Mosley, Roy Jones Jnr, James Toney, Vitali Klitscko & Fernando Vargas?


Rob you tit half of them wont make weight.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

the same fuck em - suppose moselys in the frame aswell


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> Rob you tit half of them wont make weight.


Lol


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/news/big-name-expected-for-kell-brook-on-september-21

Would rather someone else than any of those names there tbh


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

It will definitely not be anyone on the level of Berto, Ortiz, Maidana or Judah. The absolute best anybody can hope for is Lopez or Abregu and even that is a bit of a stretch, his best opponents in a 30 fight career have been Jones and Magic Matt ffs. He's never going to fight anyone on an elite level, maybe one day he'll face someone on the Lopez/Abregu level but never anyone beyond that.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Khan?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

when hearn says "big name" he means to the uk casual fans so its either going to be peterson, maidana or senchenko .


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

It will be Julio Diaz


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

It'll be Erik Morales or Joel Casamayor.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

If its Diaz it will be a joke

They slagged off khan for making a career lightweight come up one division but now they want him to jump 2 weight classes to fight a big welter ?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Julio Diaz would be dissapointing given the talk, but it's certainly more intriguing on paper than Senchenko. It would still be the best opponent he's fought, someone who caused Khan and Porter trouble.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> If its Diaz it will be a joke
> 
> They slagged off khan for making a career lightweight come up one division but now they want him to jump 2 weight classes to fight a big welter ?


Diaz is a Welterweight!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Diaz is another poor fight, neither him or Senchenko mark much of an improvement for Kell


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope Hearn pulls the cat out the bag and gives the British public what they want... Kell Brook Matty Hatton II 

Expecting Senchenko.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

This wont even be announced this week.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He did say it was being announced didn't he
It's gone quiet


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He did say it was being announced didn't he
> It's gone quiet


he said he hoped to announce it this week.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He did say it was being announced didn't he
> It's gone quiet


Afterwards he said 'possibly this week' so he was starting to play it down


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently it's on twitter that they are negotiating with Antonio margarito
I have no evidence,esb general was the source
And you know what I wouldn't be surprised
But would he pass medical
And although brooks would start fast and it would make him look great,Carson jones caught up with Kell and margo was a murderous pressure fighter at his best
Still could be bullshit


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Apparently it's on twitter that they are negotiating with Antonio margarito
> I have no evidence,esb general was the source
> And you know what I wouldn't be surprised
> But would he pass medical
> ...


Light middle? if true

I knew people hoping for maidana,berto and Ortiz were pissing in the wind
My guesses of morales,Castillo and cintron look to be closer to reality
Still it would be a big fight and one I am a little (wrongfully) excited about this morning
High risk low reward though surely


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

I would actually like Margorito.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would actually like Margorito.


Of course you would......wouldn't have boxed in nearly two years, half blind, retired....fits the bill perfectly. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: It's not gonna be Margarito.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: It's not gonna be Margarito.


Mr Palmer likes it :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> Of course you would......wouldn't have boxed in nearly two years, half blind, retired....fits the bill perfectly. :-(


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Now it's one of van heerden,senchenko,Mosley,Lopez or Guerrero according to a release

Guerrero or Lopez in Sheffield would be perfect for a step up to prove he belongs with Alexander or khan


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Margarito from the Cotto II fight would have beaten Brook up.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Margarito from the Cotto II fight would have beaten Brook up.


With Brook's accurate punching ultimately the fight would follow the same blueprint as Cotto. Margarito's eye would bust up and the referee/board representatives get concerned.

We actually don't know if post-handwraps Antonio Margarito was even world-level because all that happened was he got routed by Mosley, Pacquiao and Cotto.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully not, but I think this will be another dissapointment.

Guerrero would be superb, but that won't be happening anytime soon.

Lopez would be good.

Senchenko or Van Heerden would be both be ok, but nowhere near worthy of the hype Eddie gave on Saturday.

Moseley or Margarito would be poor.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Now it's one of van heerden,senchenko,Mosley,Lopez or Guerrero according to a release
> 
> Guerrero or Lopez in Sheffield would be perfect for a step up to prove he belongs with Alexander or khan


What release?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

i believe brook is criminally underrated now.

Due to brook just being all wrong for him.

But he still stopped him!

Anyway 21 pages on Kell Brook. That's pretty crazy


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

Margarito would be a very poor choice. It's going to be someone horrendous though, isn't it.....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

icemax said:


> What release?


Hearn says on sky sports website


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Hearn says on sky sports website


Thanks....in other words he hasn't got a clue who it will be :smile


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

icemax said:


> Thanks....in other words he hasn't got a clue who it will be :smile


He has a blog on the sky website where he covers the last 12 months and future plans for his fighters
He says brook will be out in September or October,he describes Guerrero,van heerden,senchenko,Lopez and Mosley as being slung into the mix as opponents.and that it will be one of them

Original plan fell apart maybe
Either way,what I originally envisaged being an interesting announcement has bored me rigid now
I'll give up on speculation now and just wait for the 'name'
I want Kell to achieve at world level and I think he can.personally as long as Kell is strong enough to deal with it I would take him to America where welterweights are big business and ten a penny and push him there


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Article: Hearn Narrows Brook Search To Five*



> Eddie Hearn has narrowed his search for Kell Brook's 'big name' opponent down to five names.
> 
> Hearn is due to make an announcement on the opponent for Brook's upcoming bout this week and has revealed the names that are in the mix.
> 
> ...


You can view the page at http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?826-Hearn-narrows-Brook-search-to-five


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe narrows it down to two..

Senchenko or van Heerden it is then.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Roe narrows it down to two..
> 
> Senchenko or van Heerden it is then.


No doubt.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He's already said himself it's a bigger name than Lopez, but not as big as Mosley. So that's those 2 out.

If Chris Van Heerden's a big name then so am I.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he risks being made to look stupid and also a plain fantasist if van heerden is the opponent

He holds the ibo though so it could be


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What's happening with Cintron ?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

McCockley said on Twitter that Sky rejected Van Heerden as an opponent for him because he wasn't big enough, so if he's accepted for Kell, then LOL.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is his official name Christopher van Heerden? Cuz that's a bit of a bigger name.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

If it is either Van Heerdan or Senchenko then they are pretty meaingless fights. Hearn needs to deliver a big name for Brook to progress him onto the world stage not these two


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

The only one I'd like from that list is Guererro. All the others are very meh. I think we'll see how serious they are about his career with who they pick but I'm rapidly losing interest in it tbh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Either would he decent names and probably the best win of Brook's career so far. But they're not really big names that were talked of. I can't believe Casual Eddie would exaggerate


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Van Heerden looked very average against Magic Matt last time out.

That conversation between Hearn and Kugan last week made it sound like they had got 1 decent name in mind, not a couple of decent names and a few fillers.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Hearn should of said nothing last Saturday. Van Heerden and Vyashaslev Senchenko are not big names.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be happy with mosley or guerrero, guerrero more so


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

only big names from that list is mosley and guerrero. 

hearn is silly sometimes.

van heerden is unknown with a fake world belt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What would mean more.. Brook beating van Heerden and becoming IBO champ or Quigg winning the WBA against Salinas?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of anyone it could have potentially been I'd rank them like this:

Maidana
Guerrero
Provodnikov
Berto
Peterson
Ortiz
Malignaggi
Abregu
Mosley
Lopez
Senchenko
Diaz
Van Heerdan
Bundu
Bailey


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> What would mean more.. Brook beating van Heerden and becoming IBO champ or Quigg winning the WBA against Salinas?


Quigg because it is more of a step up for him onto the world scene


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> What would mean more.. Brook beating van Heerden and becoming IBO champ or Quigg winning the WBA against Salinas?


Both belts mean jack so it would come down to who the better opponent is for me.

I've not seen Salinas.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guerrero would be a good fight but last I heard was he was being lined up for ortiz
It will prob be Lopez. Decent name , is game and is coming off 2 ko loses


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

icemax said:


> Of course you would......wouldn't have boxed in nearly two years, half blind, retired....fits the bill perfectly. :-(


Styles make fights. Margorito is Brooks worst nightmare.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Senchenko is a sensible fight in that it can be marketed as a sort of revenge mission maybe. 

Not the sort of opponent I had in mind given the way Hearn talked it up, but not too awful a fight in truth given it would be Brooks toughest opposition up to now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

rumour has it that it's going to be KRZYSZTOF BIENIAS should be a great fight :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Guerrero would be a good fight but last I heard was he was being lined up for ortiz
> It will prob be Lopez. Decent name , is game and is coming off 2 ko loses


It probably won't be as Golden Boy won't be sending any of their guys to the UK for that fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I'd be happy with mosley or guerrero, guerrero more so


Absolutely no chance of them getting Guerrero over here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

It will be Lopez, he's coming off two losses, all be it to good fighters. So what options does he have? This will be he biggest fight out there for him and fast car won't have to pay big money.

It's a good step up for Brook.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Absolutely no chance of them getting Guerrero over here.


Especially after him getting a nice payday against Floyd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Absolutely no chance of them getting Guerrero over here.


You never no. Goldenboy need to be doing cards in the UK at the moment so that they can make an impact so they would co-promote with Hearn. A win over Brook gets you a world title fight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mosley - Meant to fighting Mundine in Oz which will make him far more money. Seriously doubt Eddie would cough up enough to get him over.
Guerrero - Just made 3 million in his last outing and has a bigger fight lined up.
Senchenko - Can use the Hatton angle, is cheaper than the Americans.
Lopez - 2 KO losses, bar a Hail Mary punch he would have lost his last four.
Van Heerden - Cheap and safe.

My guess is Senchenko. They're putting other names out there to a) get him to lower his demands and more importantly b) make out they tried to make the big fights


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Mosley - Meant to fighting Mundine in Oz which will make him far more money. Seriously doubt Eddie would cough up enough to get him over.
> Guerrero - Just made 3 million in his last outing and has a bigger fight lined up.
> Senchenko - Can use the Hatton angle, is cheaper than the Americans.
> Lopez - 2 KO losses, bar a Hail Mary punch he would have lost his last four.
> ...


Lopez is fighting Cano September 13th.

Whats the bigger fight Guererro has lined up?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Lopez is fighting Cano September 13th.
> 
> Whats the bigger fight Guererro has lined up?


That's the first I've heard of that.

Schaefer has talked about wanting to make Guerrero-Ortiz.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Wallet said:


> That's the first I've heard of that.
> 
> Schaefer has talked about wanting to make Guerrero-Ortiz.


Schaeffer talking is hardly a fight lined up.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

It's going to be someone like Mosley, no way do they get Guerrero over here to put a whooping on Kell. Although I know who it is and already posted who.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It will be Lopez, he's coming off two losses, all be it to good fighters. So what options does he have? This will be he biggest fight out there for him and fast car won't have to pay big money.
> 
> It's a good step up for Brook.


Lopez is promoted by GBP, and they were interested in a rematch with Ortiz. There's also the Berto/Karras winner (or loser), Paulie, Cano - he has options. He's not coming to England.


robpalmer135 said:


> Lopez is fighting Cano September 13th.
> 
> Whats the bigger fight Guererro has lined up?


He doesn't have one yet but unless Brook is willing to take the fight in the States it won't happen. Guerrero isn't coming to England.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Lopez is promoted by GBP, and they were interested in a rematch with Ortiz. There's also the Berto/Karras winner (or loser), Paulie - he has options. He's not coming to England.


We'll see, i think he will.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> We'll see, i think he will.


Why, though? GBP have several fighters around 140 and 147, and Lopez has been in threw high profile fights in 12 months. He just flat out won't be sent to England. GBP have guys like Broner and Thurman that they'd happily "feed" him to, why would they send him over to fight Brook?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Why, though? GBP have several fighters around 140 and 147, and Lopez has been in threw high profile fights in 12 months. He just flat out won't be sent to England. GBP have guys like Broner and Thurman that they'd happily "feed" him to, why would they send him over to fight Brook?


Because they are trying to build a market in the UK and they need to develop a strong relationship with Matchroom & Sky Sports.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Because they are trying to build a market in the UK and they need to develop a strong relationship with Matchroom & Sky Sports.


No, they don't. GBP don't need Kell Brook. If Lopez fights in the UK it's against Khan. Seriously, GBP aren't sending over a guy that Showtime are keen on and who would make for TV friendly bouts with plenty of GBP's own stable just to make Eddie Hearn happy.

GBP could offer Pablo Cesar Cano and Eddie would kiss Schaefer's fat feet for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> No, they don't. GBP don't need Kell Brook. If Lopez fights in the UK it's against Khan. Seriously, GBP aren't sending over a guy that Showtime are keen on and who would make for TV friendly bouts with plenty of GBP's own stable just to make Eddie Hearn happy.
> 
> GBP could offer Pablo Cesar Cano and Eddie would kiss Schaefer's fat feet for it.


Hearn is allot of things but he is not stupid. When it comes to UK boxing he has the power, and if GBP wanna get involved they have to play ball with Hearn.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is allot of things but he is not stupid. When it comes to UK boxing *he has the power*, and if GBP wanna get involved they have to play ball with Hearn.


:lol: Eddie "He-Man" Hearn? :rofl:

I'm not drinking the kool aid, Rob. GBP aren't going to send anyone over unless it suits them, and it'd make more sense for them to use Lopez against their own guys in the States.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> :lol: Eddie "He-Man" Hearn? :rofl:
> 
> I'm not drinking the kool aid, Rob. GBP aren't going to send anyone over unless it suits them, and it'd make more sense for them to use Lopez against their own guys in the States.


So how are Goldenboy going to make a play in the UK market? They need Ogogo & Harry Khan boxing 8x a year and half of those fights needs to be in the UK. They can't keep paying Hearn to put them on his shows.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So how are Goldenboy going to make a play in the UK market? They need Ogogo & Harry Khan boxing 8x a year and half of those fights needs to be in the UK. They can't keep paying Hearn to put them on his shows.


I'm not convinced they're going to be too bothered about the UK market despite what they say. Certainly not enough to send guys over to fight any of He-Man's stable in sacrifice of fights that their core audience in the States would rather see.

:thumbsup


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I bet it's not going to be any of the Golden Boy lads at all. GBP have tremendous depth at welter and have Showtime in their pockets. They can make all the in-house fights they want. 

And I reckon Golden Boy UK won't amount to much in the end.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Why, though? GBP have several fighters around 140 and 147, and Lopez has been in threw high profile fights in 12 months. He just flat out won't be sent to England. GBP have guys like Broner and Thurman that they'd happily "feed" him to, why would they send him over to fight Brook?


Your acting like Lopez is some big GBP star he isn't. Lopez isn't going to be fighting anyone in September time so why not go over and gain some prominence in the UK, if he wins he is number one with the IBF and they have another title opportunity of someone who they have very little investment in. Lopez doesn't have much value anymore after 3 losses in his last four fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is allot of things but he is not stupid. When it comes to UK boxing he has the power, and if GBP wanna get involved they have to play ball with Hearn.


First time I read this I thought it was laughable
But the more I think about it it could be true,golden boy are a boxing superpower Eddie Hearn is not however they do need to cooperate to produce goldenboy uk shows which has to involve a khan brook fight in the uk at some point
Other ways they could work together could be pushing hearns stable stateside on undercards as in you scratch my back I scratch yours
If this were true golden boy would only be serving up Lopez though I'm sure

Irrespective of his losses and being a natural 140 lb fighter he would be a great test and could be a war


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Why, though? GBP have several fighters around 140 and 147, and Lopez has been in threw high profile fights in 12 months. He just flat out won't be sent to England. GBP have guys like Broner and Thurman that they'd happily "feed" him to, why would they send him over to fight Brook?


That's your opinion. GBP just signed Salinas recently and they're letting him fight Quigg in England.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Lopez is a pretty crap fight for Brook in all honesty, don't really see why Hearn would want him


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> Your acting like Lopez is some big GBP star he isn't. Lopez isn't going to be fighting anyone in September time so why not go over and gain some prominence in the UK, if he wins he is number one with the IBF and they have another title opportunity of someone who they have very little investment in. Lopez doesn't have much value anymore after 3 losses in his last four fights


No, I'm not "acting" like anything. I find it highly unlikely that - following high profile and entertaining bouts with Ortiz, Canelo and Maidana - that GBP are going to send him over here. There's a rematch with Ortiz, fights with Cano, Berto, Karras; or with youngsters GBP are grooming like Broner or Thurman. He doesn't need to come over here to build up momentum - he can have a gimme then return in a Showtime main event or co-feature. Guys like Lopez always have value as they make for fun TV bouts.

Frankly, folk that think Guerrero, Ortiz, Berto or even Lopez - who have all been suggested by folk on here - are the ones "acting it" - acting as if Brook is a big name or that these guys would want to fight here. His IBF doesn't make him a lucrative fight. It means he's got a chance at fighting for the IBF belt in the next 12 months, but to fight the GBP guys suggested he'll have to travel.

Sergio Martinez isn't a big ticket seller in the US. He wasn't exactly keen to fight in Germany or the UK; with HBO behind him guys like Barker and Macklin went to him. Same goes for Guerrero, Ortiz etc.


BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's your opinion. GBP just signed Salinas recently and they're letting him fight Quigg in England.


Obviously it's my opinion. I was simply asking for the reasoning behind yours. How many shows has Salinas headlined for GBP on cable TV then? Lopez being the B side doesn't matter - he's still a good B side for several GBP fighters.

That's all I'm going to post on the subject. No point going round in circles
And everyone is entitled to their opinion* obviously, so I wasn't having a go.

*Except @robpalmer135. :yep


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> Lopez is a pretty crap fight for Brook in all honesty, don't really see why Hearn would want him


Really a man who's been competitive with Ortiz,maidana and Vargas
And has the balls to get in with Saul Alvarez when criminally undersized
His cv is stronger than brooks


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Really a man who's been competitive with Ortiz,maidana and Vargas
> And has the balls to get in with Saul Alvarez when criminally undersized
> His cv is stronger than brooks


He is a LWW and not a very big one at that and Brook is a very big WW. He is entertaining and gives it his all but doesn't really have the power to dent any top WW. If he fights Brook it will be entertaining but wont really challenge Brook


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> No, I'm not "acting" like anything. I find it highly unlikely that - following high profile and entertaining bouts with Ortiz, Canelo and Maidana - that GBP are going to send him over here. There's a rematch with Ortiz, fights with Cano, Berto, Karras; or with youngsters GBP are grooming like Broner or Thurman. He doesn't need to come over here to build up momentum - he can have a gimme then return in a Showtime main event or co-feature. Guys like Lopez always have value as they make for fun TV bouts.
> 
> Frankly, folk that think Guerrero, Ortiz, Berto or even Lopez - who have all been suggested by folk on here - are the ones "acting it" - acting as if Brook is a big name or that these guys would want to fight here. His IBF doesn't make him a lucrative fight. It means he's got a chance at fighting for the IBF belt in the next 12 months, but to fight the GBP guys suggested he'll have to travel.
> 
> ...


I always like and respect your opinion I just don't think things are as cut and dry as you think. Nobody would have though Bute would have come to the UK. Also GBP have so many Welterweights they could afford to sacrifice somebody.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> He is a LWW and not a very big one at that and Brook is a very big WW. He is entertaining and gives it his all but doesn't really have the power to dent any top WW. If he fights Brook it will be entertaining but wont really challenge Brook


To say Lopez would not be a big LWW is stupid!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I think Lopez showed in the maidana fight that he is growing into the welter division and had maidana hurt a couple of times,also he broke ortizs jaw

He is a good opponent and for me would be a million times more attractive than van heerden or senchenko


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> To say Lopez would not be a big LWW is stupid!


Behave he is a normal sized LWW, no bigger built than Rios, Petersn Matthysse etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> Behave he is a normal sized LWW, no bigger built than Rios, Petersn Matthysse etc


He is bigger than all of them.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I always like and respect your opinion I just don't think things are as cut and dry as you think. Nobody would have though Bute would have come to the UK. Also GBP have so many Welterweights they could afford to sacrifice somebody.


Bute came to the UK because Showtime weren't keen on his fight with Froch - they wanted Ward to fight him. I don't think HBO could have bid for it due to Bute's Showtime deal either. So that's not really a cut and dry example.

GBP could afford to do that, sure. That doesn't mean that they will.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> No, I'm not "acting" like anything. I find it highly unlikely that - following high profile and entertaining bouts with Ortiz, Canelo and Maidana - that GBP are going to send him over here. There's a rematch with Ortiz, fights with Cano, Berto, Karras; or with youngsters GBP are grooming like Broner or Thurman. He doesn't need to come over here to build up momentum - he can have a gimme then return in a Showtime main event or co-feature. Guys like Lopez always have value as they make for fun TV bouts.
> 
> Frankly, folk that think Guerrero, Ortiz, Berto or even Lopez - who have all been suggested by folk on here - are the ones "acting it" - acting as if Brook is a big name or that these guys would want to fight here. His IBF doesn't make him a lucrative fight. It means he's got a chance at fighting for the IBF belt in the next 12 months, but to fight the GBP guys suggested he'll have to travel.
> 
> ...


I a,ready explained my reasoning, he's coming off the back of two losses so I think there's a chance hell come to england.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I a,ready explained my reasoning, he's coming off the back of two losses so I think there's a chance hell come to england.


Can't pretend that makes a lick of sense to me at all, but fair enough. If you're right I'm going to be in for one almighty slagging. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Bute came to the UK because Showtime weren't keen on his fight with Froch - they wanted Ward to fight him. I don't think HBO could have bid for it due to Bute's Showtime deal either. So that's not really a cut and dry example.
> 
> GBP could afford to do that, sure. That doesn't mean that they will.


I don't think that's why Bute came at all. He came to prove a point IMO, he could have stayed in Canada and made more money then fighting Froch in Nottingham.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't think that's why Bute came at all. He came to prove a point IMO, he could have stayed in Canada and made more money then fighting Froch in Nottingham.


I think it's naive to say that's the only reason he came over here. If Showtime weren't playing funny buggers that fight would have been easier to make in Quebec.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He is bigger than all of them.


He's taller he isn't bigger built though


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> I think it's naive to say that's the only reason he came over here. If Showtime weren't playing funny buggers that fight would have been easier to make in Quebec.


Why was that such a big issue though? Even without Showtime there was more money to be made for the fight in Canada then Nottingham.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I think it's naive to say that's the only reason he came over here. If Showtime weren't playing funny buggers that fight would have been easier to make in Quebec.


He was made a great financial offer from Hearn.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why was that such a big issue though? Even without Showtime there was more money to be made for the fight in Canada then Nottingham.


Really? Did Bute's camp not get to keep the Canadian PPV money for themselves and still got a good purse from Matchroom? If Showtime were involved that wouldn't have been the case.

I also think Bute underestimated Froch. Not saying he expected to knock him out in five, but I doubt he thought there was much chance of losing so decisively that taking up the rematch clause was a hard sell.
@robpalmer135 - Can you confirm or debunk me here, mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why was that such a big issue though? Even without Showtime there was more money to be made for the fight in Canada then Nottingham.


Nope. Despite filling a big venue the PPV's don't do huge numbers and the tickets are ultra cheap for shows. Theres more money coming from Sky & a UK venue hence why Froch v Bute + Pascal happened in Nottingham. Only when HBO/Showtime get involved does that change.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Really? Did Bute's camp not get to keep the Canadian PPV money for themselves and still got a good purse from Matchroom? If Showtime were involved that wouldn't have been the case.
> 
> I also think Bute underestimated Froch. Not saying he expected to knock him out in five, but I doubt he thought there was much chance of losing so decisively that taking up the rematch clause was a hard sell.
> 
> @robpalmer135 - Can you confirm or debunk me here, mate?


As above. But there is more money in the UK than Canada.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> As above. But there is more money in the UK than Canada.


Yep. American cable TV money makes a massive difference. Without it Sergio Martinez would have been fighting Macklin and Barker in England, as the guy just isn't a massive ticket seller.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is allot of things but he is not stupid. When it comes to UK boxing he has the power, and if GBP wanna get involved they have to play ball with Hearn.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

icemax said:


> :lol:


why is that funny?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> why is that funny?


The power of what exactly, a broadcaster backing? Because that's all he has.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> why is that funny?


Your comedic timing is Monkhouse-esque


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> The power of what exactly, a broadcaster backing? Because that's all he has.


Yes.....and thats what makes him the most powerful. Without a major TV contract Goldenboy could not put on major shows in the UK on a regular basis. No promoter can.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes.....and thats what makes him the most powerful. Without a major TV contract Goldenboy could not put on major shows in the UK on a regular basis. No promoter can.


You do realise that, if they actually did need Hearn to run "regular" shows in the UK - which they don't - and he was trying to play funny buggers, they'd just pull out and continue with their main priority of boxing in the States, yeah? One of the biggest promotional organisations in the sport is going to just have to do what Matchroom want because they have an exclusive deal with Sky?

Even ignoring Oscar's previous ignorant comments about "not needing" Sky, they generally won't feel like they need Sky. Just now it suits them for Ogogo to be on Matchroom cards and vice versa. If GBP's relationship with Matchroom did become strained, it wouldn't be a big loss to GBP. They'd run a few cards with Khan as the headliner in Manchester or Bolton, and life goes on for them. It's also not going to be a big deal to them if they do lose Ogogo in a few years time. They've signed him as they obviously think he has crossover appeal, but if they decided it was too much hassle to run shows in the UK and he wasn't catching on Stateside, it's not going to sink their business to let him go.

Also, it's about cost, Rob. GBP could easily run shows with Khan in England in association with BoxNation. They'd continue the trick of having Showtime pay for the main event, as they usually only air that, and Warren/BoxNation would provide and air the undercard. I take their claims that they're going to run regular shows over here with a pinch of salt, and wouldn't be surprised if this is the way it actually ends up. Would it get the same exposure for someone like Ogogo? No, but again, I don't think they're going to do anything they don't want to do just to make sure Ogogo is on Sky Sports.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> You do realise that, if they actually did need Hearn to run "regular" shows in the UK - which they don't - and he was trying to play funny buggers, they'd just pull out and continue with their main priority of boxing in the States, yeah? One of the biggest promotional organisations in the sport is going to just have to do what Matchroom want because they have an exclusive deal with Sky?
> 
> Even ignoring Oscar's previous ignorant comments about "not needing" Sky, they generally won't feel like they need Sky. Just now it suits them for Ogogo to be on Matchroom cards and vice versa. If GBP's relationship with Matchroom did become strained, it wouldn't be a big loss to GBP. They'd run a few cards with Khan as the headliner in Manchester or Bolton, and life goes on for them. It's also not going to be a big deal to them if they do lose Ogogo in a few years time. They've signed him as they obviously think he has crossover appeal, but if they decided it was too much hassle to run shows in the UK and he wasn't catching on Stateside, it's not going to sink their business to let him go.
> 
> Also, it's about cost, Rob. GBP could easily run shows with Khan in England in association with BoxNation. They'd continue the trick of having Showtime pay for the main event, as they usually only air that, and Warren/BoxNation would provide and air the undercard. I take their claims that they're going to run regular shows over here with a pinch of salt, and wouldn't be surprised if this is the way it actually ends up. Would it get the same exposure for someone like Ogogo? No, but again, I don't think they're going to do anything they don't want to do just to make sure Ogogo is on Sky Sports.


I disagree.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I disagree.


I know. You think Eddie has The Power.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes.....and thats what makes him the most powerful. Without a major TV contract Goldenboy could not put on major shows in the UK on a regular basis. No promoter can.


Are you forgetting BoxNation? A dedicated boxing channel who would happily do a deal with Golden Boy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Are you forgetting BoxNation? A dedicated boxing channel who would happily do a deal with Golden Boy.


If you want to become a player you need a better platform than BoxNation unfortunately.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you want to become a player you need a better platform than BoxNation unfortunately.


A player? Bro, this isn't a game of #1 and #2 on which platform. It's not even competition. What they provide is a viewing platform for the public, both broadcasters. The shows are where the competitiveness lies, not how many views are brought in via the channels. Right now, BoxNation have a hold of, more or less, all the promoters in the UK besides a few on their channel. Golden boy being added on would only enhance it more. If they really wanted to become 'players', they just need to consistently put on good cards around the country and give us what we want, and it's not as if it's a worry about having dates, as BoxNation is a solely boxing dedicated channel. So where is the edge here? What does Eddie have with Sky that promoters don't have with BoxNation? If anything, Eddie is massively limited because he has to continue to sign fighters because a lot of promoters fighters are now with BoxNation. Eddie may have a substantial edge in viewers, but like I said, what does that equate to here? Definitely not power.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> A player? Bro, this isn't a game of #1 and #2 on which platform. It's not even competition. What they provide is a viewing platform for the public, both broadcasters. The shows are where the competitiveness lies, not how many views are brought in via the channels. Right now, BoxNation have a hold of, more or less, all the promoters in the UK besides a few on their channel. Golden boy being added on would only enhance it more. If they really wanted to become 'players', they just need to consistently put on good cards around the country and give us what we want, and it's not as if it's a worry about having dates, as BoxNation is a solely boxing dedicated channel. So where is the edge here? What does Eddie have with Sky that promoters don't have with BoxNation? If anything, Eddie is massively limited because he has to continue to sign fighters because a lot of promoters fighters are now with BoxNation. Eddie may have a substantial edge in viewers, but like I said, what does that equate to here? Definitely not power.


Frank is putting on a good card this weekend. Is putting on a good show next month and has put on good shows this year. But attendances at those events its irreverent

Viewers = Profile which equals money. Also its not just viewers, he has the Sky Sports News platform to promote his fighters which is huge.

Just look at the number of twitter followers fighters on Sky and with Matchroom have compared to BoxNation & Frank Warren fighters. Simular level fighters and they have double the followers.

Nathan Cleverly 55,000
Dereck Chisora 60,000
Frank Buglioni 6,500

Tony Bellew 90,000
Kell Brook 100,000
Callum Smith 11,500

If you put Mayweather v Pacquiao on and you had 50,000 viewers and 5,000 in the crown it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Has it really come to comparing Twitter followers?:lol:

Seeing as it obviously has can I point out that Twitter follower numbers arn't primarily based on exposure or popularity, its the amount the boxer uses Twitter to interact that gets the follower numbers up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Has it really come to comparing Twitter followers?:lol:
> 
> Seeing as it obviously has can I point out that Twitter follower numbers arn't primarily based on exposure or popularity, its the amount the boxer uses Twitter to interact that gets the follower numbers up.


If you dont think its a factor thats crazy. Otherways to compare popularity would be viewing figures ans ticket sales. Again those fighters are double the Frank fighters in that reapect.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't say it wasn't a factor, I said it wasn't the bottom line or even the most important factor as your post seemed to indicate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I didn't say it wasn't a factor, I said it wasn't the bottom line or even the most important factor as your post seemed to indicate.


I never meant to indicate that. But Lazarus seemed to beleive theres no difference between the level of exposure on Sky Sports & BoxNation.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Sky may have greater exposure than Boxnation but it isn't as simple as translating that into 'Hearn has the most power', when in fact he has less freedom out of all the major promoters here right now. He has no leeway to build-up fighters because Sky have become incredibly short-term in their thinking as far as boxing goes. He has the exposure Sky gives him but he also has to operate inside a straight jacket knitted for him by Adam Smith and Barney Francis. 

And Hearn has to know that he is disposable to them. He has been called an agent/procurer in terms of the Haye-Fury fight taking place on Sky but in reality did nothing in putting it together when he is supposed to be Sky's only promoter.

Oh and this isn't a dig at Hearn, am just empathising with his situation that isn't as 'powerful' as people imagine.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

There going to put Kell vs a bum


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

He should fight Robert  Guererro if he beats him Kell is forreal


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Getting announced on Wednesday


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

The massive fights against Van Heerdan or Senchenko :rofl


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie "IBO Route" Hearn.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Frank is putting on a good card this weekend. Is putting on a good show next month and has put on good shows this year. But attendances at those events its irreverent
> 
> Viewers = Profile which equals money. Also its not just viewers, he has the Sky Sports News platform to promote his fighters which is huge.
> 
> ...


Viewers = profile which equals money? How exactly? James DeGale, Kid Galahad, Chris Eubank are consistently shown, and while their exposure may be a lot more main stream, that doesn't equate to money. No broadcaster puts on fighters based on views, they do it based on their performances. Broadcasters want good fights and entertainment, and if they're not consistently putting up good fights, then they won't show them. It was the same reason for why PPV left Sky after Haye-Audley, because it was a bollocks fight. Why do you think Rigondeaux can't get on HBO?

Twitter followers, really? That's just stupid.

Going back to the main point of this, where's Eddie's power then? Because I'm yet to see why Golden boy would supposedly have to play ball with them to get anywhere.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I never meant to indicate that. But* Lazarus seemed to beleive theres no difference between the level of exposure on Sky Sports & BoxNation*.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I didn't say that.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Viewers = profile which equals money? How exactly? James DeGale, Kid Galahad, Chris Eubank are consistently shown, and while their exposure may be a lot more main stream, that doesn't equate to money. No broadcaster puts on fighters based on views, they do it based on their performances. Broadcasters want good fights and entertainment, and if they're not consistently putting up good fights, then they won't show them. It was the same reason for why PPV left Sky after Haye-Audley, because it was a bollocks fight. Why do you think Rigondeaux can't get on HBO?
> 
> Twitter followers, really? That's just stupid.
> 
> Going back to the main point of this, where's Eddie's power then? Because I'm yet to see why Golden boy would supposedly have to play ball with them to get anywhere.


Off topic but HBO shafting Rigo is an absolute joke. This is the same HBO that showed Berto in boring fights vs bums for years, Andre Ward who I'm a fan of but he's no more exciting to the casual fan. They are showing Donaire's next fight, who threw less punches than Rigo did. :lol: When was the last time he was in an exciting fight? Montiel was exciting for the KO but that's about it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Off topic but HBO shafting Rigo is an absolute joke. This is the same HBO that showed Berto in boring fights vs bums for years, Andre Ward who I'm a fan of but he's no more exciting to the casual fan. They are showing Donaire's next fight, who threw less punches than Rigo did. :lol: When was the last time he was in an exciting fight? Montiel was exciting for the KO but that's about it.


Tell me about it, man. I don't even find the guy boring. What pisses me off more is his douche bag senile promoter. What kind of idiotic mong would say I can't promote him because he's not exciting. For fuck sake, he's a fighter and does his job to the best of his ability and yet supposedly one of the top promoters in the game say they just can't do anything with him!?! Madness. If I was Rigo, I'd tell Bob Arum to do one then if he's not going to promote me.

Rigo is far from the most boring fighter. They put on friggin' Mayweather in a heartbeat but don't put him? It's bullshit man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Viewers = profile which equals money? How exactly? James DeGale, Kid Galahad, Chris Eubank are consistently shown, and while their exposure may be a lot more main stream, that doesn't equate to money. No broadcaster puts on fighters based on views, they do it based on their performances. Broadcasters want good fights and entertainment, and if they're not consistently putting up good fights, then they won't show them. It was the same reason for why PPV left Sky after Haye-Audley, because it was a bollocks fight. Why do you think Rigondeaux can't get on HBO?
> 
> Twitter followers, really? That's just stupid.
> 
> Going back to the main point of this, where's Eddie's power then? Because I'm yet to see why Golden boy would supposedly have to play ball with them to get anywhere.


Profile is the most important thing. Thats the point i was trying to make. The more profile you have the more viewers, tickets sales, sponsers etc. Which = money.

Warren pays allot of money....sometimes. But its not real money.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Frank is putting on a good card this weekend. Is putting on a good show next month and has put on good shows this year. But attendances at those events its irreverent
> 
> Viewers = Profile which equals money. Also its not just viewers, he has the Sky Sports News platform to promote his fighters which is huge.
> 
> ...


Weird that buglioni sells a thousand tickets with ease as a relative novice but only has 6 500 followers


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Weird that buglioni sells a thousand tickets with ease as a relative novice but only has 6 500 followers


Compare it to Callum Smith, hardly Mr.Excitment outside the ring and he is at double.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Sad to see good prospects not being active enough.

On a brighter note at least Stephen Smith has a good fight lined up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Sad to see good prospects not being active enough.
> 
> On a brighter note at least Stephen Smith has a good fight lined up.


Yes but both going into a big fight on the back of fuck all. thats sad to see.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes but both going into a big fight on the back of fuck all. thats sad to see.


Buckland at least did have a fight scheduled though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Profile is the most important thing. Thats the point i was trying to make. The more profile you have the more viewers, tickets sales, sponsers etc. Which = money.
> 
> Warren pays allot of money....sometimes. But its not real money.


Rob, none of this has anything to do with my initial point I was arguing. The debate was on this.



robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is allot of things but he is not stupid. When it comes to UK boxing he has the power, and if GBP wanna get involved they have to play ball with Hearn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Rob, none of this has anything to do with my initial point I was arguing. The debate was on this.


Yeh. and I stand by that. Goldenboy cannot make an impact on the UK market without Hearn. If they sign a deal with BoxNation they will stay at a lower level which is not worth there while.

They need a stronger TV platform. The only company interested in Boxing is Sky Sports. Hearn has an exclusive deal with them for 20 dates for another year, soon to be extended with additional dates.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh. and I stand by that. Goldenboy cannot make an impact on the UK market without Hearn. If they sign a deal with BoxNation they will stay at a lower level which is not worth there while.
> 
> They need a stronger TV platform. The only company interested in Boxing is Sky Sports. Hearn has an exclusive deal with them for 20 dates for another year, soon to be extended with additional dates.


 Does Goldenboy want to have an Impact on the UK market? Wich fighters do they have which have to fight in the UK? Ogogo and then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Does Goldenboy want to have an Impact on the UK market? Wich fighters do they have which have to fight in the UK? Ogogo and then?


Thats what they have been saying for a long time and even more so in the past 6 months. They have Khan, Ogogo & Harry Khan. They have tried to sign allot of other fighters.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats what they have been saying for a long time and even more so in the past 6 months. They have Khan, Ogogo & Harry Khan. They have tried to sign allot of other fighters.


 Khan has his big fights in the USA. He dont Needs to fight in the UK. Harry Khan and Ogogo? They dont need to have big shows in the UK. And especially they dont need Hearn for it. If Sky wants to Show a big fight with a golden Boy fighter they will do it. I dont see why they should "Need" Hearn. Anway. The fighters you namend are not even big names. And Khan has his big fightes in the states. There are no big fights for him in the UK. So why do they Need an Impact right now?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Isn't haroon khan with khan promotions not golden boy

So golden boys British contingent is amir khan and Anthony ogogo,I think they wanted Campbell and Joshua but hearns played a blinder to convince them on board
To be fair it needs to be quality over quantity with golden boy uk


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Khan has his big fights in the USA. He dont Needs to fight in the UK. Harry Khan and Ogogo? They dont need to have big shows in the UK. And especially they dont need Hearn for it. If Sky wants to Show a big fight with a golden Boy fighter they will do it. I dont see why they should "Need" Hearn. Anway. The fighters you namend are not even big names. And Khan has his big fightes in the states. There are no big fights for him in the UK. So why do they Need an Impact right now?


They don't need to but they want to....for whatever reason. And to make an impact in the UK they need TV, and to get TV they need Hearn.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> They don't need to but they want to....for whatever reason. And to make an impact in the UK they need TV, and to get TV they need Hearn.


Aah that's not strictly true
Golden boy have a television deal with boxnation and the uk leg was well received


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Aah that's not strictly true
> Golden boy have a television deal with boxnation and the uk leg was well received


We have already been over this in the thread. The key word is IMPACT. BoxNation & Sky Sports are not on the same level. Thats why Joshua & Campbell go to Matchroom when theres more money on offer from Goldenboy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have already been over this in the thread. The key word is IMPACT. BoxNation & Sky Sports are not on the same level. Thats why Joshua & Campbell go to Matchroom when theres more money on offer from Goldenboy.


Yes but ogogo gets an undercard appearance on sky yet you can bet that golden boys next show will be on boxnation
Khan has a deal with them as have goldenboy


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yes but ogogo gets an undercard appearance on sky yet you can bet that golden boys next show will be on boxnation
> Khan has a deal with them as have goldenboy


ok....whats your point?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> ok....whats your point?


You say golden boy need sky and Hearn
Yet golden boy despite Hearn being the sole promoter in Britain for 12 months still deal with boxnation
So do goldenboy really need Hearn?

That's my point


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You say golden boy need sky and Hearn
> Yet golden boy despite Hearn being the sole promoter in Britain for 12 months still deal with boxnation
> So do goldenboy really need Hearn?
> 
> That's my point


Goldenboy have a deal for there US shows to be on BoxNation.

But if they want to make an impact in the UK they need a better platform. Making an impact means multiple shows per year, regularly signing fighters and challenging Hearn to be No.1


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> They don't need to but they want to....for whatever reason. And to make an impact in the UK they need TV, and to get TV they need Hearn.


 What? I never heard that Hearn says who gets on Sky. I dont see how you Need Hearn to get on sky. Did MAcklin Need Hearn to get on sky for his Golovkin fight? Maybe you can explain why you "Need" Hearn to get on Sky? Does Hearn own Sky? Cant Sky have boxing Shows on theire channel without involving Hearn? I think so.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? I never heard that Hearn says who gets on Sky. I dont see how you Need Hearn to get on sky. Did MAcklin Need Hearn to get on sky for his Golovkin fight? Maybe you can explain why you "Need" Hearn to get on Sky?


I'm sure Adam smith deals with international dates which he has talked about being more active in
But Hearn does all domestic shows so if golden boy want ogogo to be on a bill or coldwell with Matthews etc then they have to go through hearn


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'm sure Adam smith deals with international dates which he has talked about being more active in
> But Hearn does all domestic shows so if golden boy want ogogo to be on a bill or coldwell with Matthews etc then they have to go through hearn


I agree. If you want to have your fighter on the same Event! But if you have a big name and can make an own Show. I dont see why you need Hearn to get on Sky because Hearn doesnt own Sky.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I agree. If you want to have your fighter on the same Event! But if you have a big name and can make an own Show. I dont see why you need Hearn to get on Sky because Hearn doesnt own Sky.


I'm afraid sadly that is the case with sky and domestic dates
They have a certain amount of dates,20 as it stands and they will be promoted solely by the hearns and no one else
He has a monopoly with sky as his family also run the snooker and darts


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? I never heard that Hearn says who gets on Sky. I dont see how you Need Hearn to get on sky. Did MAcklin Need Hearn to get on sky for his Golovkin fight? Maybe you can explain why you "Need" Hearn to get on Sky? Does Hearn own Sky? Cant Sky have boxing Shows on theire channel without involving Hearn? I think so.


Hearn has an *EXCLUSIVE CONTACT * with Sky Sports for domestic boxing. If you want to promote a show on Sky Sports in the UK you have to go via Hearn.

Same deal as many other promoters around the world with different TV stations.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn has an *EXCLUSIVE CONTACT * with Sky Sports for domestic boxing. If you want to promote a show on Sky Sports in the UK you have to go via Hearn.
> 
> Same deal as many other promoters around the world with different TV stations.


I see. So Fury-Haye is just on sky because Hearn allowed it. But so far I never heard Golden Boy wanting to be on Sky UK anyway. They dont even have the fighters to have a big fight on sky UK. So if in a few years they want to be on sky uk they might have to deal with hearn first. But in a few years a lot can Change.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I see. So Fury-Haye is just on sky because Hearn allowed it. But so far I never heard Golden Boy wanting to be on Sky UK anyway. They dont even have the fighters to have a big fight on sky UK. So if in a few years they want to be on sky uk they might have to deal with hearn first. But in a few years a lot can Change.


Hearn co-promotes with Hayemaker.

When it comes to UK boxing, whether you like it or not, Hearn is top dog. So it works well to have a good relationship with him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn co-promotes with Hayemaker.
> 
> When it comes to UK boxing, whether you like it or not, Hearn is top dog. So it works well to have a good relationship with him.


If you want to have an big Event in the UK on Sky yes. If hearn has this exclusive deal. But as I said. Golden Boy dont even has the fighters for it. At least not now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> If you want to have an big Event in the UK on Sky yes. If hearn has this exclusive deal. But as I said. Golden Boy dont even has the fighters for it. At least not now.


But they want to!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> But they want to!!


Yep maybe in a few years I dont know. So far they dont even have the fighters. Khan has his big fights in the states. And then there are green fighters like Ogogo and the brother of Khan. Maybe they are even happy that they are on box Nation.The main market of Golden Boy is USA. Not UK.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn has an *EXCLUSIVE CONTACT * with Sky Sports for domestic boxing. If you want to promote a show on Sky Sports in the UK you have to go via Hearn.
> 
> Same deal as many other promoters around the world with different TV stations.


What other deals are like this around the world?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a feeling it's Malignaggi


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Canastota said:


> What other deals are like this around the world?


Well in terms of UK boxing Frank Warren & Mick Henneseys deals with ITV were exclusive. Mick Hennesey had an exclusive deal with Channel 5.

Sauerlands deal in Germany is exclusive, with ARD. Universums deal when they were around was exclusive. Main Events have the exclusive deal with NBC in the US. Goldenboy are effectively exclusive with Showtime.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well in terms of UK boxing Frank Warren & Mick Henneseys deals with ITV were exclusive. Mick Hennesey had an exclusive deal with Channel 5.
> 
> Sauerlands deal in Germany is exclusive, with ARD. Universums deal when they were around was exclusive. Main Events have the exclusive deal with NBC in the US. Goldenboy are effectively exclusive with Showtime.


In most of these instances it hasn't been the case that the network in question has made a big play of only dealing with one promoter. Golden Boy and Top Rank have swapped networks but both Showtime and HBO keep their options open in dealing wiht the likes of Di Bella, Goossen etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Canastota said:


> In most of these instances it hasn't been the case that the network in question has made a big play of only dealing with one promoter. Golden Boy and Top Rank have swapped networks but both Showtime and HBO keep their options open in dealing wiht the likes of Di Bella, Goossen etc.


What are these most instances?

Sauerland, ARD, Universum, Main Events, Frank Warren & Hennesey all have or had exclusive deals in the last 5 years.

Showtime only deal with Goldenboy. Goldenboy also have an exclusive deal with Fox Deportes.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> What are these most instances?
> 
> Sauerland, ARD, Universum, Main Events, Frank Warren & Hennesey all have or had exclusive deals in the last 5 years.
> 
> Showtime only deal with Goldenboy. Goldenboy also have an exclusive deal with Fox Deportes.


Sorry didn't mean to include Showtime in that, meant to just say HBO still willing to work with the likes of Di Bella etc as well as Top Rank. The Golden Boy - Showtime exclusivity is an exceptional case based predominantly on the lure of Mayweather. Also the deals with CH5, ITV etc here were different as they are not dedicated sports channels like Sky with as much airtime to fill. The first ****** in this exclusivity can be seen with the Booth-Hennessy deal for Haye-Fury.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Senchenko is fighting 24th August unlikely to be him


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Senchenko is fighting 24th August unlikely to be him


:happy

Worst of the five gone

*Mosley
Senchenko
Van Heerden
Guerrero
Josesito Lopez*


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> :happy
> 
> Worst of the five gone
> 
> ...


Lopez is a decent fight, even if Lopez really isn't a welter. I can't see any scenario where Guerrero comes to the UK.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lopez is a decent fight, even if Lopez really isn't a welter. I can't see any scenario where Guerrero comes to the UK.


The only fight I would jump up and down with glee at is Guerrero, but as you say it's not feasible at all.

Lopez would be fine by me - A guy with relevance in America, who's been competitive with fighters like Ortiz, Vargas and Maidana and makes entertaining fights.

More importantly, he's someone who operates between the level Kell aspires to and the level he's been fighting at. Stylistically he'll get in Kell's grill and ask questions (particularly of his defence and ability to box under pressure). It's a much better platform towards a world title fight than blasting out the dreadful Saldivia.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

The only fight I would jump up and down with glee at is Guerrero, but as you say it's not feasible at all. 

Lopez would be fine by me - A guy with relevance in America, who's been competitive with fighters like Ortiz, Vargas and Maidana and makes entertaining fights. 

More importantly, he's someone who operates between the level Kell aspires to and the level he's been fighting at. Stylistically he'll get in Kell's grill and ask questions (particularly of his defence and ability to box under pressure). It's a much better platform towards a world title fight than blasting out the dreadful Saldivia.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

It's going to be Lopez 4 sho.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard that it's Julio Diaz


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> The only fight I would jump up and down with glee at is Guerrero, but as you say it's not feasible at all.
> 
> Lopez would be fine by me - A guy with relevance in America, who's been competitive with fighters like Ortiz, Vargas and Maidana and makes entertaining fights.
> 
> More importantly, he's someone who operates between the level Kell aspires to and the level he's been fighting at. Stylistically he'll get in Kell's grill and ask questions (particularly of his defence and ability to box under pressure). It's a much better platform towards a world title fight than blasting out the dreadful Saldivia.


He's a good puncher as well, and capable of boxing and pressuring. Yeah, it would make for a fun fight. But i wonder if GBP will want him to win a few before putting him in another tough bout. He's rapidly becoming this era's Gatti.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lopez is a decent fight, even if Lopez really isn't a welter. I can't see any scenario where Guerrero comes to the UK.


Lopez has said he won't make it back down to 140. I think he tried bulking up too much in the past three fights to get down to that weight again. His rise to 147 wasn't natural growth but to lose it now would be very tough.

I like Josesito. If he is the pick, he should be coming over expecting to beat Brook. He's beaten better opponents than Brook and been in with a much higher quality of opposition, so there won't be anything for him to fear. Good fight, I think, and far better than something like Van Heerden.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He's a good puncher as well, and capable of boxing and pressuring. Yeah, it would make for a fun fight. But i wonder if GBP will want him to win a few before putting him in another tough bout. He's rapidly becoming this era's Gatti.


If I was a betting man, I'd still be going with Van Heerden which I'm not crazy about to be honest. I'd expect GBP to maneouvre Lopez towards a very marketable Ortiz rematch i.e. getting him and Ortiz out a couple of times each for Lopez to get some confidence and Ortiz to get rid of the ring rust.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Ive heard from an insider its going to be Dudley Mcloskey.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Masters said:


> Ive heard from an insider its going to be Dudley Mcloskey.


No you haven't


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ortiz-mitchell-vs-arreola-lopez-marquez-september--67849

Not Lopez. (Or Ortiz if that was ever an option).

Everything points to Van Heerden with Guerrero being very unlikely.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris van Heerden ‏@TheHeat001 14 Jul

Myself and Brandon Rios who's fighting Manny Pcaqiuoa we will be sparing partners as we both prep for our fights pic.twitter.com/jnU0c3DjZK


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chris 'Big Name' Van Heerden.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit Shit fight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Kugan Cassius iFILM @KuganCassius*

*Gumoloseor v Brook*


*Kugan Cassius iFILM @KuganCassius*
*Lol someone work that one out, il find u a prize*


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Guerrero or Mosley?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Van Heerden would be the worst fight of the bunch arguably.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

As big a name as Ortiz and the IBO strap will now be a real world title too.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lopez is a decent fight, even if Lopez really isn't a welter..


Dont let Rob hear you say that, according to him he's a massive welter :-(


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Van Heerden would be terrible.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Unless we get the SA commentators I'm not supporting this fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

icemax said:


> Dont let Rob hear you say that, according to him he's a massive welter :-(


I didn't say that. Said he is a big Light Welter.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I didn't say that. Said he is a big Light Welter.


No you didn't


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

icemax said:


> No you didn't


yes I did.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> yes I did.


Err, no you didn;t, prove Im wrong


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

icemax said:


> Err, no you didn;t, prove Im wrong





DynamiteDan said:


> He is a LWW and not a very big one at that and Brook is a very big WW. He is entertaining and gives it his all but doesn't really have the power to dent any top WW. If he fights Brook it will be entertaining but wont really challenge Brook





robpalmer135 said:


> To say Lopez would not be a big LWW is stupid!





DynamiteDan said:


> Behave he is a normal sized LWW, no bigger built than Rios, Petersn Matthysse etc





robpalmer135 said:


> He is bigger than all of them.


You made the accusation so its for you to prove but.....here you go Moe


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You made the accusation so its for you to prove but.....here you go Moe


Not nice, I see what you did there....enjoy your dinner Rob :smile


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

icemax said:


> Not nice, I see what you did there....enjoy your dinner Rob :smile


you missed the ert Moe


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Ortiz would rape Kell


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Into week two now and still nothing. Foul play Hearn , foul play.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Masters said:


> Into week two now and still nothing. Foul play Hearn , foul play.


He said it would be this Wednesday coming last week.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't sound like it's Van Heerden.



> "Now that I'm being managed by Gary Hyde my fights will mainly be in the US and what I need is a big name to put up a great performance," Van Heerden told World Boxing News.
> 
> "I want to win over the US fans and I believe that me and Guerrero have the same style which will make for a great fight. The fans will be the winners if this fight can be made and we will be working to make sure it does happen.
> 
> ...


http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...earmark-robert-guerrero-as-potential-foe.html


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Senchenko it is then..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Roe said:


> Senchenko it is then..


I still think its a good fight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I still think its a good fight.


Its an ok fight.

I'd have been happy with this fight instead of the Jones rematch but not in addition to.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I still can't see how Senchenko, who was bashed up by Paulie and scrapped past a shot Ricky Hatton, is a good fight, it's barely ok imo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I still can't see how Senchenko, who was bashed up by Paulie and scrapped past a shot Ricky Hatton, is a good fight, it's barely ok imo.


If Brook beats Senchenko he has 31 fights and not beaten one signle world class welterweight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Bill said:


> I still can't see how Senchenko, who was bashed up by Paulie and scrapped past a shot Ricky Hatton, is a good fight, it's barely ok imo.


Its a step forward in Brooks career.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I still think its a good fight.


It's not that bad and still probably the best opponent Brook's faced to date (although that may not be saying much). Senchenko's not a bigger or better name than Josesito Lopez though. Maybe for Casual Eddie, but not anywhere else in the boxing world.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Roe said:


> It's not that bad and still probably the best opponent Brook's faced to date (although that may not be saying much). Senchenko's not a bigger or better name than Josesito Lopez though. Maybe for Casual Eddie, but not anywhere else in the boxing world.


really.....


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

At least it's not Van Heerden. I think Senchenko is a better fight than Lopez, I really don't see what makes Lopez a better opponent than someone like Julio Diaz, who I was critical of as an opponent for Khan


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> At least it's not Van Heerden. I think Senchenko is a better fight than Lopez, I really don't see what makes Lopez a better opponent than someone like Julio Diaz, who I was critical of as an opponent for Khan


He has been competitive at world level.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has been competitive at world level.


And? So has Diaz. Doesn't make it a good fight


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> And? So has Diaz. Doesn't make it a good fight


Not at 147lbs.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Senchenko is a good fight but hardly a "major" one or a "top name" like Hearn has been banging on about, utter bollox spouting that. Brook vs Senchenko wouldn't sell out anywhere apart from Sheffield. It would be an undercard fight anywhere else. 

Even if Kell dominates and stops him, it will hardly make any of the top fighters over in the US sit up and take notice, Senchenko isn't even considered top 10 by most people. Decent spectacle but it gets Brook nowhere long-term in my opinion.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its a step forward in Brooks career.


Yeah I can't argue with that, which speaks more poorly of Brooks career than it being a good fight imo.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not at 147lbs.


Yeah he has, did you miss the Khan fight? Or are you saying that Khan isn't World level but Ortiz and Maidana are?

I'm talking about Welterwight obviously, not catchweights.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Van Heeren? He would be absolute dog shit. The bloke's best fight is against a shot Matthew Hatton and he made hard work of that. I'd throw my hands up and fuck supporting Brook off if it's him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Yeah he has, did you miss the Khan fight? Or are you saying that Khan isn't World level but Ortiz and Maidana are?
> 
> I'm talking about Welterwight obviously, not catchweights.


Well the fight was at 142lbs so I call that Light Welterweight.

and I don't think Khan is world level anymore (before you lose your mind I have never been a Khan hater)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> At least it's not Van Heerden. I think Senchenko is a better fight than Lopez, I really don't see what makes Lopez a better opponent than someone like Julio Diaz, who I was critical of as an opponent for Khan


I would've preferred van Heerden tbh.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

What did you say Rob? - Comments got removed.

PM me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Bill said:


> Yeah I can't argue with that, which speaks more poorly of Brooks career than it being a good fight imo.


true. I think if Hearn had not said 'Big Name' and looked as if Mayweather was coming over people would have been ok.

Brook still needs to gain experience and frustrating as that may be, and apparently Jamie McDonnell is gonna be on the card as well.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well the fight was at 142lbs so I call that Light Welterweight.
> 
> and I don't think Khan is world level anymore (before you lose your mind I have never been a Khan hater)


The catchweight really means nothing. It's a 5 lbs difference and they're all pretty much the same size regardless.

Also you can't say Khan isn't world level but Ortiz and Maidana are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

- DC - said:


> What did you say Rob? - Comments got removed.
> 
> PM me.


I mentioned Jay so he would be aware of your trolling post, delete it and ban you. Unfortunately he didn't ban you.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well the fight was at 142lbs so I call that Light Welterweight.
> 
> and I don't think Khan is world level anymore (before you lose your mind I have never been a Khan hater)


Light Welterweight limit= 140lbs. So it was a Welterweight fight



Roe said:


> I would've preferred van Heerden tbh.


I don't rate him that highly to be honest. Maybe he will prove himself to be a good fighter but I can't see it; I wouldn't dream of putting in him with Guerrero as it seems Hyde wants to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Roe said:


> The catchweight really means nothing. It's a 5 lbs difference and they're all pretty much the same size regardless.
> 
> Also you can't say Khan isn't world level but Ortiz and Maidana are.


Ortiz & Maidana were at the time he faced them. Khan is no longer world level imo.

It was closer to 140 that 147 so I class it as a Light Welterweight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> true. I think if Hearn had not said 'Big Name' and looked as if Mayweather was coming over people would have been ok.
> 
> Brook still needs to gain experience and frustrating as that may be, and apparently Jamie McDonnell is gonna be on the card as well.


I'll be pleased if McDonnell is on the card, he deserves a bit of exposure after his last win, agree with Hearn putting his foot in it to an extent, he would be better off saying world ranked fighter than big name.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I mentioned Jay so he would be aware of your trolling post, delete it and ban you. Unfortunately he didn't ban you.


"trolling post"

How exactly?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't the WBA just promote Adrien Broner to super champion and let Brook fight a Salinas-equivalent for the WBA regular world championship? That way Brook gets to fight for the world title in his next fight. When I say "Salinas-equivalent", I mean someone similarly ranked (Salinas is #45 in the world) so someone like Magic Matthew Hatton at #46 seems fair enough.

I'm aware that the WBA are allowing Keith Thurman and Diego Gabriel Chaves to fight for their interim world title but as we all know that's not a real world title so why stop Brook from achieving his dreams. Chaves has only held the interim title for 12 months anyway so it's not like there's a rush to find out who the actual "champion" is or anything.

Anyway, Brook vs Hatton II for the WBA Regular World Championship. Get it made.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

- DC - said:


> "trolling post"
> 
> How exactly?


A completely non-boxing related post would be more accurate.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> apparently Jamie McDonnell is gonna be on the card as well.





> "Sky Sports have aligned themselves exclusively with Matchroom and, for me, that hurts the sport," remarked Hobson. "There's a flaw there because so many kids are missing out on exposure, whereas a couple of promoters on a network of that scale creates healthy competition.
> 
> "Thankfully we have another option in BoxNation, so we'll see what happens."


Doesn't sound likely.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/179815-jamie-mcdonnell-the-unlikely-world-champion


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roe said:


> A completely non-boxing related post would be more accurate.


I agree with you. But Rob wants people like me silenced and then for him to be made a mod. Thats the agenda and ultimate goal. Same as ESB. So he and his little gang group up on outspoken people and truth, to discredit and ridicule and then influence more people into their way of thinking. Its called group think. People are easily influenced when a group believes in the same agenda. Thats why these people get labeled trolls and what not so others latch on. It was a non-boxing related post. But it was hardly trolling.

In the scheme of things Kell Brooks "big name" opponent is totally irrelevant. Thats all I was getting at.

Besides, when exactly is this being announced? :huh


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Senchenko has been successful at world level? :lol: 

His only world level opponents were Malignaggi and a shot Hatton; Yuriy Nuzhnenko is his next best opponent, and he was European class. Senchenko held an alphabelt - keep in mind that Mosley was the real WBA Champion when Senchenko first won the "regular" title. 

Senchenko would be a good step up for Gavin next year, and Fast Eddie is understandably trying to capitalise on his notoriety from the Hatton fight - but let's not pretend that Senchenko is a "big name," or "world class".


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mehhh. Senchenko is a European level fighter. Probably better then anyone Brook as beat which just shows how awful Brooks level of opposition has been.

Brook will dominate and stop Senchenko, his style is perfect for Kell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I agree with you. But Rob wants people like me silenced and then for him to be made a mod. Thats the agenda and ultimate goal. Same as ESB. So he and his little gang group up on outspoken people and truth, to discredit and ridicule and then influence more people into their way of thinking. Its called group think. People are easily influenced when a group believes in the same agenda. Thats why these people get labeled trolls and what not so others latch on. It was a non-boxing related post. But it was hardly trolling.
> 
> In the scheme of things Kell Brooks "big name" opponent is totally irrelevant. Thats all I was getting at.
> 
> Besides, when exactly is this being announced? :huh


 @Jay


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Senchenko has been successful at world level? :lol:
> 
> His only world level opponents were Malignaggi and a shot Hatton; Yuriy Nuzhnenko is his next best opponent, and he was European class. Senchenko held an alphabelt - keep in mind that Mosley was the real WBA Champion when Senchenko first won the "regular" title.
> 
> Senchenko would be a good step up for Gavin next year, and Fast Eddie is understandably trying to capitalise on his notoriety from the Hatton fight - but let's not pretend that Senchenko is a "big name," or "world class".


Who said Senchenko had been successful at world level?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Mehhh. Senchenko is a European level fighter.


So what the hell is Ricky Burns' level?

There is only two levels in Boxing my opinion. World Level and Not World Level. The problem with Boxing is that there is a lot of World Champions not fighting at World Level. Belt holders and false world champions.

If Senchenko is only a European level fighter, then what level is someone like Ricky Burns at exactly?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

- DC - said:


> So what the hell is Ricky Burns' level?
> 
> There is only two levels in Boxing my opinion. World Level and Not World Level. The problem with Boxing is that there is a lot of World Champions not fighting at World Level. Belt holders and false world champions.
> 
> If Senchenko is only a European level fighter, then what level is someone like Ricky Burns at exactly?


Elite World Level
World Level
Fringe World Level 
Continental Level
Domestic Level
Area Level
Journeyman
Bum

Then you have Prospect & World Level Prospect.

Senchenko is somewhere in between Fringe World Level & Continental Level. Ricky Burns is world level.

(I put them in a list just for you @Batklit)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> So what the hell is Ricky Burns' level?
> 
> There is only two levels in Boxing my opinion. World Level and Not World Level. The problem with Boxing is that there is a lot of World Champions not fighting at World Level. Belt holders and false world champions.
> 
> If Senchenko is only a European level fighter, then what level is someone like Ricky Burns at exactly?


He's not relevant to this discussion, is what he is.

C'mon, brah, you can do better than this.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

- DC - said:


> There is only two levels in Boxing my opinion. World Level and Not World Level.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> So what the hell is Ricky Burns' level?
> 
> There is only two levels in Boxing my opinion. World Level and Not World Level. The problem with Boxing is that there is a lot of World Champions not fighting at World Level. Belt holders and false world champions.
> 
> If Senchenko is only a European level fighter, then what level is someone like Ricky Burns at exactly?


Craney I've got you on ignore and you keep quoting me, give it a rest.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Senchenko has been successful at world level? :lol:
> 
> His only world level opponents were Malignaggi and a shot Hatton; Yuriy Nuzhnenko is his next best opponent, and he was European class. Senchenko held an alphabelt - keep in mind that Mosley was the real WBA Champion when Senchenko first won the "regular" title.
> 
> Senchenko would be a good step up for Gavin next year, and Fast Eddie is understandably trying to capitalise on his notoriety from the Hatton fight - but let's not pretend that Senchenko is a "big name," or "world class".


Sorry but what are you on about? No one said Senchenko was successful at world level, don't just put words into people's mouths.

He is still better than Lopez though & has had more 'success' than him. Nuzhenko & Hatton are better wins than anything Josesito has given that he was comfortably behind before Ortiz pulled out. Lopez's notoriety seems to have come from that fight & putting up brave but ultimately losing efforts vs other World level contenders.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Sorry but what are you on about? No one said Senchenko was successful at world level, don't just put words into people's mouths.


Who's mouth was I putting words into? I mistakenly thought Hearn had said Brook's next opponent was proven at world level, and not just a "big name".



> He is still better than Lopez though & has had more 'success' than him.


He won a "regular" world title and his backers had enough money behind him to keep him fighting soft opponents at home. Whether or not that's successful is relative.

There was never any danger of Guerrero, Lopez or Ortiz coming over here anyway.



> Nuzhenko & Hatton are better wins than anything Josesito has given that he was comfortably behind before Ortiz pulled out. Lopez's notoriety seems to have come from that fight & putting up brave but ultimately losing efforts vs other World level contenders.


It you genuinely believe that then fair dos. I'm more impressed with Lopez breaking Ortiz's jaw and rendering him unable to continue than I am with Senchenko beating a shot Ricky Hatton but, to be honest, neither are wins that really give you much standing at world level right now.

Not sure why you're bringing up Lopez when responding to me though. I've never said he was world class - I've said he's a good action fighter that still has upside as a B side for Showtime, and doubted that GBP would send him over.



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Craney I've got you on ignore and you keep quoting me, give it a rest.


It's fucking annoying, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Who's mouth was I putting words into? I mistakenly thought Hearn had said Brook's next opponent was proven at world level, and not just a "big name".


:lol::rofl:lol::rofl


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

World Level. Not World Level.

Done.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dissapointed with senchenko, he isn't a world level fighter and never has been. I am half hoping brook looses now because it's clear they have no intentions to move him to world level


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Dissapointed with senchenko, he isn't a world level fighter and never has been. I am half hoping brook looses now because it's clear they have no intentions to move him to world level


He was about to fight Alexander and got injured?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Who's mouth was I putting words into? I mistakenly thought Hearn had said Brook's next opponent was proven at world level, and not just a "big name".
> 
> He won a "regular" world title and his backers had enough money behind him to keep him fighting soft opponents at home. Whether or not that's successful is relative.
> 
> ...


I thought your quote was in response to me & Rob's conversation on the page before, that's why I responded with that post.

I don't think either Lopez or Senchenko are world level opponents but out of the two, Senchenko is better IMO. Out of that list of 5 Hearn mentioned, Guerrero was the only good opponent but let's face it, that was never going to happen. For me Senchenko is the best of the rest and certainly Brook's best opponent to date but all in all it's an underwhelming choice if it happens.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> I thought your quote was in response to me & Rob's conversation on the page before, that's why I responded with that post.


It quite clearly was.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

brook needs to step up in quality of opposition again, maybe a fight against takaloo?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He isn't even teak tough, Paulie Malignaggi knocked him out


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I thought your quote was in response to me & Rob's conversation on the page before, that's why I responded with that post.


Ah. Fair dos, but I honestly thought Hearn had said it'd be a world class opponent next. Searched and can't see any quote attributed to him though, so I was mixed up on that.



> I don't think either Lopez or Senchenko are world level opponents but out of the two, Senchenko is better IMO. Out of that list of 5 Hearn mentioned, Guerrero was the only good opponent but let's face it, that was never going to happen. For me Senchenko is the best of the rest and certainly Brook's best opponent to date but all in all it's an underwhelming choice if it happens.


Senchenko makes sense in that he beat Hatton and that's a useful tool for promoting the fight, but I'm not too keen on it. Stylistically I favour Brook, and don't think this prepares him for the next level up.

But my scorn was based on Senchenko being sold as world class so....it could be worse. It's better than Mosley anyway.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He was about to fight Alexander and got injured?


I know but now he hasn't he needs to step on to the world scene another way, I just really don't like the senchenko fight and think they are wasting a September fight by facing him


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Ah. Fair dos, but I honestly thought Hearn had said it'd be a world class opponent next. Searched and can't see any quote attributed to him though, so I was mixed up on that.
> 
> Senchenko makes sense in that he beat Hatton and that's a useful tool for promoting the fight, but I'm not too keen on it. Stylistically I favour Brook, and don't think this prepares him for the next level up.
> 
> But my scorn was based on Senchenko being sold as world class so....it could be worse. It's better than Mosley anyway.


Yeah I can't disagree with that. To be honest, I thought Senchenko looked a little more refined and dynamic against Hatton than he did vs. Paulie for example & I consider that win fairly impressive because even if Ricky was shot, I still didn't really give him a chance. It could be clever matchmaking as you say with the name value plus the fact Brook should be well suited to him but I'm fairly optimistic that he can give Brook a test.

He's not a top tier welterweight that's for sure but I do consider it a step up for Brook from the Matthew Hatton's and Jones' of the world so hopefully that shows when they fight


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> I know but now he hasn't he needs to step on to the world scene another way, I just really don't like the senchenko fight and think they are wasting a September fight by facing him


he is still mandatory for the Alexander v Khan winner.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Senchenkos a decent fighter from what I've seen but should be made for brook as Kells variety should be key
If brook starts quick he could even make a real statement.still I feel underwhelmed by this mainly because senchenkos just not exciting as an opponent especially after eddies tease at the hull card


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

If its senchenko then it's a shit shit fight
This guy got stopped by Paulie and a way past it hatton gave him all sorts of problems during their fight


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Senchenko is a bum He needs to fight a elite fighter


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> he is still mandatory for the Alexander v Khan winner.


The winner of that fight is fighting Floyd in May, so he will either have to wait if IBF allow unification or fight for vacant belt, either way that isn't going to be until at least March/April


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Its been days when will they say who he is fighting?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> The winner of that fight is fighting Floyd in May, so he will either have to wait if IBF allow unification or fight for vacant belt, either way that isn't going to be until at least March/April


Floyd will fight the Matthysse v Garcia winner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Its been days when will they say who he is fighting?


Wednesday.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Heard its Devon Alexander. :happy


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Floyd will fight the Matthysse v Garcia winner.


Can't see it if Garcia wins, think they'll make Khan or Alexander


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Can't see it if Garcia wins, think they'll make Khan or Alexander


why do you think that fight is on the PPV....plus Garcia will win!


----------



## Babablacksheep (Jul 23, 2013)

Kell's wiki was updated days ago, senchenko in September


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Babablacksheep said:


> Kell's wiki was updated days ago, senchenko in September


That don't mean anything.

I could update it to say he is fighting Lionel Messi.

(I do think it will be Senchenko though.)


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Babablacksheep said:


> Kell's wiki was updated days ago, senchenko in September


And that's a really reliable source.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am really hoping eddie shocks us all but if its shenchenko all this hype will be bullshit as he is shit


----------



## Babablacksheep (Jul 23, 2013)

Nothing's reliable on here, it's a place where people speculate.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Senchenko is apparantly fighting Carlos Jerez on August 24th :huh. Is it definetly him? Not Guerrero


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

They've cancelled the press conference tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> They've cancelled the press conference tomorrow :lol:


where u hear this?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> where u hear this?


Rob, question.

I dont want to know who it is, but do you know who it is for absolute definite? Or are you non the wiser?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> where u hear this?


His source. Jealous?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Rob, question.
> 
> I dont want to know who it is, but do you know who it is for absolute definite? Or are you non the wiser?


I was told that Senchenko was plan B and that everything was 100% agreed with his camp. But they were trying to get somebody better, no clue who that is.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> They've cancelled the press conference tomorrow :lol:


Haha that's shambolic.

Guessing Eddie didn't get his man.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I was told that Senchenko was plan B and that everything was 100% agreed with his camp. But they were trying to get somebody better, no clue who that is.


I didnt want to know, but thanks for that bit anyway.

Senchenko is a laughable fight. This smells like what happened on ESB with the Burns-Vazquez fight. They've seen the uproar and tried to do something about it. :lol:


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> where u hear this?


Kugie's twitter


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Van Heerden it is then :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Grant said:


> Haha that's shambolic.
> 
> Guessing Eddie didn't get his man.


could also be that they want to fly them over for the presser.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> could also be that they want to fly them over for the presser.


Wishful thinking Rob.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reliable source has told me Chop Chop Corley has just logged on to Priceline:happy


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Kell Brook @SpecialKBrook
They(sic) will be an announcement today people!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

surley all this hype anit for senchenko


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> First one's gotta be Froch/Groves.
> The 2nd one is Brook against either Senchenko or van Heerden and I think sounds more like Senchenko.
> Thursday is Anthony Joshua joining Matchroom.
> 
> At least one of these press conferences won't happen though. :deal


:deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Roe is the man with the real inside knowledge. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Scenchenko or van Heerden? What the hell was that conversation between Hearn and Kugan all about at the Hull show then? What a load of bollocks if its either of those 2.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I can see it now.

''Senchenko retired Ricky Hatton.....''


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Didnt Hearn say it was a big Name? Massive fight? Senchenko isnt. Also van Heerden isnt. But well for Hearn somebody like Alcoba is good enough for a second main Event on a PPV Show.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Didnt Hearn say it was a big Name? Massive fight? Senchenko isnt. Also van Heerden isnt. But well for Hearn somebody like Alcoba is good enough for a second main Event on a PPV Show.


Surely they tried to get a bigger name but failed, I think Hearn just jumped the gun, if not and he actually thinks Senchenko is a big name then he's an idiot.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Must be somebody better than Senchenko with all they hype this announcement is getting???? It's just going to look pathetic otherwise!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Lee Purdy.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

So when is this actually being announced?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So when is this actually being announced?


Announcement has to be on PPV - they can't afford the press conference otherwise.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Announcement has to be on PPV - they can't afford the press conference otherwise.


Look, some press conferences demand PPV in order to happen. It's either PPV or no press conference.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

he must of done a warren and announced the announcing of an opponent without having one lined up


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> he must of done a warren and announced the announcing of an opponent without having one lined up


Schoolboy error :-(


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Let me put you all out of your misery right here and right now.

I can exclusively reveal to you from my inside source that Kell Brook's big name opponent....is....


















To-Be Announced

Some teak-tough Ghanian or something. Never heard of him myself.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearn has really fucked this Brook situation up if he doesn't announce it today


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

If its Scenchenko or Van H he should have announced it a few days ago and tried to bury the bad news under the Royal baby hysterics.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Its Scenchenko or Van H he should have announced it a few days ago and tried to bury the bad news under the Royal baby hysterics.


Senchenko's face is going to be plastered all over Sky News now... :-(


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> could also be that they want to fly them over for the presser.


Not sure why they'd wait til the last minute to decide that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Senchenko's face is going to be plastered all over Sky News now... :-(


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

After the big build up Hearn will look silly if it`s Senchenko and he will need to learn to manage expectation a little better in the future maybe it will be Mosley some peope will moan but they can`t say he`s not a big name.If it`s Senchenko then it`s underwhealming with the hype this announcement has managed to get


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> he must of done a warren and announced the announcing of an opponent without having one lined up


No Frank announces the opponent, press conference, signitures without anyhing signed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Grant said:


> Not sure why they'd wait til the last minute to decide that.


Becauae the deal wasnt done until recently.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Either way, it'll be a crap opponent, as expected.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

His opponent has been revealed.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

They'll sell Senchenko on the back of him beating Hatton. The generals will lap it up as some sort of British revenge job, everybody else will know better.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

This is it!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> His opponent has been revealed.


Blobby KO1. :deal


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

It's Paul McCloskey- the man that was cheated by Khan!


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

If Prince Charming ever has the gall to criticise Warren over any fight announcements when nothing has been signed again then he can royally fuck off. Absolute shambles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

_"I have given up caring about Kell Brook.....so much so that I continue to comment in this thread every day"_


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

mishima said:


> It's Paul McCloskey- the man that was cheated by Khan!


Nah, Eddie threw him under the bus. He doesn't like it when his fighters lose, so he throws 'em out.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Still nothing ? ........ All promoters are the same £££££££


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Still nothing ? ........ All promoters are the same £££££££


Why would not announcing a promoter indicate that?

Hearns got allot going on. Making a domestic super fight and signing the no.1 prospect in world boxing.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why would not announcing a promoter indicate that?
> 
> Hearns got allot going on. Making a domestic super fight and signing the no.1 prospect in world boxing.


Calm down, Joshua is Britons best prospect not the worlds

And Eddie chats shit just like frank.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Nah, Eddie threw him under the bus. He doesn't like it when his fighters lose, so he throws 'em out.


Oh come off it Laz he gave Dudey many chances after the Khan fight(Prescott,Corley) he`s just an ordinary boxer who has gone as far as he could.He was offerd a fight on the Hull bill and thought he was to good for it which is silly.Even the Hearn haters will agree Matchroom did a great job with Mckloskey given his limited ability


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why would not announcing a promoter indicate that?
> 
> Hearns got allot going on. Making a domestic super fight and signing the no.1 prospect in world boxing.


Hearn has signed Lomachenko :huh


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why would not announcing a promoter indicate that?
> 
> Hearns got allot going on. Making a domestic super fight and signing the no.1 prospect in world boxing.


Floyd Mayweather? :huh


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearns got allot going on. Making a domestic super fight and signing the no.1 prospect in world boxing.


 Who is that?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Oh come off it Laz he gave Dudey many chances after the Khan fight(Prescott,Corley) he`s just an ordinary boxer who has gone as far as he could.He was offerd a fight on the Hull bill and thought he was to good for it which is silly.Even the Hearn haters will agree Matchroom did a great job with Mckloskey given his limited ability


Nah, he just doesn't have any interest in putting up the money. He couldn't afford a good opponent for McCloskey and can't be screwed to go to Ireland.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Over 600 posts on nothing.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> WELL, they promised us a big name and as it turns out we may have a long one into the bargain (or, 'instead of'): *Vyacheslav Senchenko is almost certain to oppose Kell Brook in the latter's Sheffield hometown at the end of October, with his agent revealing the deal is "nearly done" for a 12-rounder at the 147lbs welterweight limit.* The Ukrainian is a decent enough opponent and undoubtedly enhanced his profile in knocking out the comebacking Ricky Hatton last year, but after rumours suggested the likes of Shane Mosley and Victor Ortiz could be Kell's next foe, this 'news' is just a tiny bit anti-climactic.
> 
> It's not just that the man from Donetsk lacks mainstream recognition. His lack of spoken English will hamper the promotion of the contest at least to a degree and the burning question is, just how good is Senchenko anyway? Looking at his 32 straight victories prior to losing the WBA title to Paulie Malignaggi last year, few of his victims' names are familiar, while the New Yorker, having outboxed Vyacheslav then stopped him on cuts, subsequently struggled against Pablo Cesar Cano and lost to Adrien Broner. Senchenko has made his name in the UK from his destruction of Hatton, but "The Hitman" did not look his old self after the first few rounds and had been out of action for three years. He did of course win that world title, albeit from his countryman Yuriy Nuzhnenko, who would later be outscored by Matthew Hatton, and made three successful defences.
> 
> ...


http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/blog/kell-brook-will-take-on-vyacheslav-senchenko


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Confirmed. http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/blog/kell-brook-will-take-on-vyacheslav-senchenko

Fuck off Hearn.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing news are saying it`s almost certain that it`s Sencheko and the deal is almost done.I have a feeling that what Rob has been saying is true that this was the back up plan to something better that they could not get in the end.Not the worst fight in the world but maybe Hearn should of waited before he bigging up a fight he hadn`t signed yet unless this is the original choice then what was Kugan on about calling it dangerous.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roe said:


> :lol: Over 600 posts on nothing.


What are you complaining for?

The more the merrier as far as you're concerned!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Confirmed. http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/blog/kell-brook-will-take-on-vyacheslav-senchenko
> 
> Fuck off Hearn.


Not quite confirmed reading the article but they are probably right.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Over 40 pages of us all moaning saying it best not be this bloke and it turns out it is. Fucking hell...... :-(


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit fight, dissapointed with Hearn here


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Nah, he just doesn't have any interest in putting up the money. He couldn't afford a good opponent for McCloskey and can't be screwed to go to Ireland.


He had done more then anyone could for Dudey no point of trying to invest more money in to the blokes career after some poor performances and a negative style he was offerd the Woodhouse fight he just thought he was to good for it, maybe Mcguigen with his big Belfast shows will do better for him:yep


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

- DC - on 15-07-13 said:


> "_*I wouldn't be fooled by "big name" it could mean anything with someone like Eddie Hearn. A big name is Vyacheslav Senchenko. Thats 19 letters!*_:lol:"


A few said 19 letters

We was taking the piss Eddie..... :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight wouldn't headline outside of Sheffield, anywhere else it would only be an undercard fight. Tells you what sort of fight it is. Disappointed to be honest, Brook best just tear through this fella and then FINALLY get himself a breakout fight. Everyone is rapidly losing patience here.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think a lot of it has to do with his retard dad. I genuinely believe he doesn't want Kell to step up.

Then again, Kell probably doesn't want to either. Nor Hearn.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not the most exciting fight in the world but some people will go over the top and say it`s the worst thing since Haskins-Broadhurst on Sky.Hearn needs to calm down on the hype with these twitter remarks though because people go over the top speculating only to get disappointed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.

Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Serial killer (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it really that bad? i mean its the best fighter Brook has been in with, and with the hatton thing i guess he is as big of a name as many of the fighters we hoped for


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


The fact it was PPV was a disgrace yeah but Hatton and Brook's situation are different in terms of career. Brook's a fighter who's career is stagnating and fans are losing interest every day. Hatton was coming off over a 3 year layoff and had lost about 4 stone to get in shape, it was well and truly a movie-style comeback. Fans felt it was justified that he have a fight like this to ease back. Brook though should have stepped up ages ago.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Roe said:


> So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


Ricky Hatton is infinitely a bigger name than Kell Brook and it was a huge comeback for a troubled man. Dont even pull that card out, its bullshit Roe.

Kell Brook should be fighting world level and a lot better than this. The only reason it is happening is because its of the back of Ricky Hatton and Eddie failing to get a legitimate big name over.

I hope Senchenko beats him I really do.

Can't see it though, think Kell will finish him in the 8th or 9th round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's clear that senchenko was no 2 option and that no 1 was very possible
It was 'dangerous' according to his mate
So the question is

Who was it?
And if he comes through this is he brooks next opponent?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


Valid point. I think people are bothered that its not a big name as promised.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


It is not a disgrace but after they said it would be a big Name and fight it is bad to see that it is Senchenko. Senchenko isnt a world Level welterweight. And Brook still wont have faced a world Level welterweight after 31 fights.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Eddie has had a nightmare with this one, I would be amazed the guy he was talking about immediately after the Jones fight was Senchenko at that time, he had a a glimmer in his eye which seemed to me (and many others on here) that he had an opponent of note, who was a much bigger name in scale of world level boxing. 

Eddie said the opponent would be revealed last week, a delay would have been acceptable for an Ortiz/Guerrero/Peterson level fighter but for Senchenko it's really poor. 

As for the fight itself, it should be a cake walk for Kell, Senchenko moves like he is in quicksand, if Kell is in good shape he should blast him out of there within five or six rounds, if for no other reason than accumulation. If he doesn't by that stage and Senchenko can stick around it may be mildly interesting. 

Brook has obvious problems with fighting on the inside, his team should have pushed for a tough inside fighter and used this camp to work on his flaws. 
What we'll get if it goes to plan is Brook looking sensational but in reality no nearer ready to challenge top level fighters.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Eddie has had a nightmare with this one, I would be amazed the guy he was talking about immediately after the Jones fight was Senchenko at that time, he had a a glimmer in his eye which seemed to me (and many others on here) that he had an opponent of note, who was a much bigger name in scale of world level boxing.
> 
> Eddie said the opponent would be revealed last week, a delay would have been acceptable for an Ortiz/Guerrero/Peterson level fighter but for Senchenko it's really poor.
> 
> ...


:deal

Exactly mate, spot on. Yes this fight will sell tickets and make money but in the long-run it gets Brook no way closer to world level. He'll learn nothing fighting a tall, slow Eastern-European who only has a jab.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Brook will learn nothing fighting his best opponent to date? He'll still be the mandatory for the IBF and barring another injury by this time next year will have fought for a belt. The injury and delays with the Alexander fight was unfortunate, but they're still pushing Brook in the right direction.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Brook will learn nothing fighting his best opponent to date? He'll still be the mandatory for the IBF and barring another injury by this time next year will have fought for a belt. The injury and delays with the Alexander fight was unfortunate, but they're still pushing Brook in the right direction.


No because his style is made for Brook. Brook needs to develop fighting on the inside and Senchenko just fights behind the jab. What is he going to learn by fighting against a style that is made for him.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good day to bury this shit news with the signing of big josh


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I think it is a perfectly fine fight and I can even understand how someone would say it is a big name and and a bigger name than Lopez (in the UK market) but Eddie opened himself up for criticism and I think he knows that from what he said in the last IFilm video


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Roe said:


> Brook will learn nothing fighting his best opponent to date? He'll still be the mandatory for the IBF and barring another injury by this time next year will have fought for a belt. The injury and delays with the Alexander fight was unfortunate, but they're still pushing Brook in the right direction.


In theory yes, but this is a extremely talented 27-year-old who is in desperate need of a real challenge in my opinion, Senchenko while no doubt his toughest test is almost a perfect opponent for Kell to look good against.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> Brook will learn nothing fighting his best opponent to date? He'll still be the mandatory for the IBF and barring another injury by this time next year will have fought for a belt. The injury and delays with the Alexander fight was unfortunate, but they're still pushing Brook in the right direction.


Hearn promised a big name and a big fight. This guy is not a big name and not a big fight either.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> So Ricky Hatton fights him and it's pay per view. Kell Brook fights him and it's a disgrace.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


Rightly or wrongly, Hatton made that PPV, Scenchenko just happened to be the guy in the other corner. Could have been pretty much anyone within reason TBH. They'll sell the fight on Scenchenko having beaten Hatton but its not really a justification for the fight in boxing terms.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone else reckon Hearn mentioned the big name to Brook and he shit out of it? I don't think even Saint Edward would have the bare face to pass this off as a "big"name.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Brook will learn nothing fighting his best opponent to date? He'll still be the mandatory for the IBF and barring another injury by this time next year will have fought for a belt. The injury and delays with the Alexander fight was unfortunate, but they're still pushing Brook in the right direction.


True it`s a slight step up,Hearn should of managed expectations better imo but maybe got let down with his first choice.Not a fight to get over excited about nor a fight the anti Hearn brigade should get to bent out of shape over,It`s a perfectly acceptable regular Sky main event with Smith-Ochiang as chief support hopefully and he has some name recognition to casuals as the bloke who beat Hatton.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> True it`s a slight step up,Hearn should of managed expectations better imo but maybe got let down with his first choice.Not a fight to get over excited about nor a fight the anti Hearn brigade should get to bent out of shape over,It`s a perfectly acceptable regular Sky main event with Smith-Ochiang as chief support hopefully and he has some name recognition to casuals as the bloke who beat Hatton.


Well Hearn failed to deliver. He promised a big name and a big fight for Brook.
Its not a bad fight for Brook. But it is certainly not big.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

All the moaning about Senchenko is funny. Firstly, because the fight isn't even signed yet so why the fuck anyone would moan about a rumour is beyond me. There are countless replies in this thread of people posting "Senchenko is a shit opponent, fuck Brook, fuck Hearn" etc., which is ridiculous. If the opponent turns out to be Guerrero, what then? I'm not saying it won't be Senchenko or that it will be Guerrero either, but I find it ridiculous how people moan about nothing other than a fucking rumour. Christ, it's pathetic. The majority of rumours on CHB are bollocks anyway, and the Senchenko thing picked up when Rob said it'd be him, yet nobody seemed to listen when Rob later said that Senchenko was a second choice. People are blatantly desperate to moan about anything.

Aside from that, Senchenko would be Brook's best opponent to date so can a step up in quality ever be that bad? I want to see Brook fight genuinely world class fighters but if it's Senchenko, it's a step up and he represents a decent challenge before a world title shot. It's a fight I'd be confident about picking Brook in but it's hardly the worst thing that could happen to his career. One step up in quality before a world title shot next year? Yeah, that's horrible, eh? I wouldn't be excited about a Senchenko fight either but it's been massively blown out of proportion by some here. They're also the same people who criticised the Jones II fight and said that before Brook fights for a world title, he should be stepping up and fighting fringe contenders...which is what Senchenko is.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty much a year after Brook won a final eliminator for a world title, hes fighting Scenchenko. I knows theres been some misfortune involved but its still pretty poor "progress" esp. as Scenchenko is still being called Brooks best opponent so fair.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Pretty much a year after Brook won a final eliminator for a world title, hes fighting Scenchenko. I knows theres been some misfortune involved but its still pretty poor "progress" esp. as Scenchenko is still being called Brooks best opponent so fair.


Because he got injured twice, Alexander got injured once and he lost his madatory position. Are we going to ignore injuries when judging progress?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Senchenko's best wins - Yuri "got outpointed by Matt Hatton" Nuzhnenko and Ricky Hatton coming off a 3 and a half year lay off in which he hadn't exactly kept himself in shape. 

It's a meh fight. Would have been a good fight for Brook a year ago, now he just seems to be treading water. This will be his 31st pro fight ffs.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

More of a sidestep than a step up...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Because he got injured twice, Alexander got injured once and he lost his madatory position. Are we going to ignore injuries when judging progress?


Keep your hair on Jack, I said there was misfortune involved. Even *if* the injury was legit, and I've heard rumours to the contrary, its still pretty poor progress to be not fighting for a world title 18 months (as is looking the case) after a boxer won an eliminator.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Because he got injured twice, Alexander got injured once and he lost his madatory position. Are we going to ignore injuries when judging progress?


And will you ignore everything Hearn said about Brooks upcoming fight?
If Senchenko is Brooks next opponet Hearn failed to deliver. And people have every right to point that out.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this also because Eddie isn't willing to fork out for a decent opponent? None of the actual big names they wanted come cheap.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> It's a meh fight. Would have been a good fight for Brook a year ago, now he just seems to be treading water. This will be his 31st pro fight ffs.


Exactly. If you ignore Eddies and Kugans "massive, dangerous opponent" interview and accept that Hearn couldn't get the opponent he really wanted then Scenchenko isn't a God awful opponent just very "meh!" given where Brook is supposed to be in his career and where he's supposed to have been for the last year or so for that matter.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What I'll say is, it's pretty fucking embarrassing when you were only sitting on Ringside 10 or so months ago with Amir Khan, a guy who freshly got knocked the hell out by Garcia, talking about how you'll be fighting for a world title next only for the guy next to you to fight for that shot which you've been working the last 2-3 years with a new promoter and your whole boxing career to get to. 

People need to understand, it's not so much to do with his opponent, because facts are, he'll be a mandatory in a small space of time after this, but don't come into a thread like this not expect a Kell/Matchroom bashing. Like Gaz and Ishy said, legit injury or not, it's piss poor progress for a guy with 31 pro fights and that's what people don't like.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Senchenko is garbage, never rated him. This fight is an absolute waste of time.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Keep your hair on Jack, I said there was misfortune involved. Even *if* the injury was legit, and I've heard rumours to the contrary, its still pretty poor progress to be not fighting for a world title 18 months (as is looking the case) after a boxer won an eliminator.


I know, mate, but I don't think Brook fighting a soft opponent in his comeback fight after 9 months out is that much to be concerned about. That can be ignored because of his injuries I think.



LuckyLuke said:


> And will you ignore everything Hearn said about Brooks upcoming fight?
> If Senchenko is Brooks next opponet Hearn failed to deliver. And people have every right to point that out.


If Senchenko is the opponent for Brook, I think it'll be a letdown given what Hearn said about the fight. He made out it was mouthwatering but I don't think it is, at all. I think it's a solid step up, albeit not much of one, but it's not a fight I'm really interested in seeing.

For what it's worth, Senchenko will likely be fighting Carlos Adan Jerez in August. I think it's unlikely a Brook fight will happen but who knows? If it does, it's not the worst fight for Brook but it's not one I'll be desperate to see either.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I dont have a problem with Senchenko. Its a no brainer. So what if Eddie said it was a big name, its not the first or last time a promoter will exaggerate - thats their job!

Hardest fight to date against the biggest name with a ready made promotion. Is a tall fighter with an excellent jab really good for Brook stylistically? Good jabs often trouble unorthodox fighters; a very lazy example being Naz-Barrera.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Senchenko's best wins - Yuri "got outpointed by Matt Hatton" Nuzhnenko and Ricky Hatton coming off a 3 and a half year lay off in which he hadn't exactly kept himself in shape.
> 
> It's a meh fight. Would have been a good fight for Brook a year ago, now he just seems to be treading water. This will be his 31st pro fight ffs.


Thats the nail smacked on the head. I don't think that people are moaning because its Senchenko _per se_, but rather that they are disappointed that their idea of a "big name" is obviously different to EHs. On this occasion Edward = P.T. Barnum and he's going to get pelters for it


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I dont have a problem with Senchenko. Its a no brainer. So what if Eddie said it was a big name, its not the first or last time a promoter will exaggerate - thats their job!
> 
> Hardest fight to date against the biggest name with a ready made promotion. Is a tall fighter with an excellent jab really good for Brook stylistically? Good jabs often trouble unorthodox fighters; a very lazy example being Naz-Barrera.


Pretty much how I see it. I also thought Senchenko looked to have added a little bit to his game when he fought Hatton; I certainly didn't think he was as one dimensional as he'd been vs. Malignaggi for example


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I dont have a problem with Senchenko. Its a no brainer. So what if Eddie said it was a big name, its not the first or last time a promoter will exaggerate - thats their job!
> 
> Hardest fight to date against the biggest name with a ready made promotion. Is a tall fighter with an excellent jab really good for Brook stylistically? Good jabs often trouble unorthodox fighters; a very lazy example being Naz-Barrera.


Pretty much how I see it. I also thought Senchenko looked to have added a little bit to his game when he fought Hatton; I certainly didn't think he was as one dimensional as he'd been vs. Malignaggi for example


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone explain why Hearn is so shit now aswell? Seems to me he got more sucessful and now shit!

Froch-Groves
Brook-Senchenko
Barker-Geale
Burns-Beltran
Bellew-Stevenson
Joshua & Campbell
Throw in step ups for Selby & Rose and indirectly making Haye-Fury possible then he's not doing too bad for me.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Very good match-up for Kell, this was a winnable fight several years ago when Senchenko had the WBA belt & he's clearly declined since then.

This fight will be similar to Bienias & Jackiewicz, its a shame Brook is fighting another upright Soviet-style opponent rather than a banger or someone who can apply pressure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Can someone explain why Hearn is so shit now aswell? Seems to me he got more sucessful and now shit!
> 
> Froch-Groves
> Brook-Senchenko
> ...


I was thinking the same thing

His promises when getting the exclusive contract are starting to come to fruition
As well as producing the 3 biggest bills this year he will have delivered title fights for his 2 champions in froch and burns and challengers in barker,bellew and quigg.also a deal to show Jamie McDonnell fights could happen
Frampton will regret his decision to move it seems at the present time

As for the critics perhaps there missing the headliners Hearn was producing earlier this year like barker rotolo and rose alcine
Unfortunately even on this forum which is populated by mature and knowledgable posters lies the fickle fan
It's just human nature to moan it seems
The start to the sky boxing season looks mouthwatering


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

people just love to fucking moan, sad cunts


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Senchenko is a name because he picked up a paper belt of Nuzhnenko. Nuzhnenko had a number of WBA inter-thingy titles, won the interim belt against Frederic Klose, got upgraded to full champion because Mosley or Margarito didn't want to fight him and lost to Senchenko. 

Senchenko's own WBA reign of terror consisted of defences against Motoki Sasaki, Charlie Navarro and Marco Antonio Avendano, none of whom were even top 25 welterweights. Then in his toughest fight he got horribly outclassed by Paulie. 

So on the one hand, people love to hate alphabet belts but Senchenko is been legitimised as a Brook opponent due to him been a former world champion despite not beating ONE top 20 fighter, never mind top 10.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan Rafael said this morning that Senchenko was indeed Hearn's 2nd choice. The 1st choice was Julio Diaz who is believed to have turned the fight down. Fuck me, that would have been even worse. atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Can someone explain why Hearn is so shit now aswell? Seems to me he got more sucessful and now shit!
> 
> Froch-Groves
> Brook-Senchenko
> ...


Spot on. 4 world title fights which are all competitive and two Olympic gold medalists isn't bad!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

So the 1st choice wasn't someone like Guererro? :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Is a tall fighter with an excellent jab really good for Brook stylistically? Good jabs often trouble unorthodox fighters; a very lazy example being Naz-Barrera.


Is Brook particularly unorthodox though?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Is Brook particularly unorthodox though?


No. He was a when he started out but has dropped the Naz/ Graham/ Nelson/ Witter style over the last few years.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> So the 1st choice wasn't someone like Guererro? :lol:


I *REALLY* want to know who Hearn was on the phone to when Kugan overheard him trying to sort out Brooks next opponent because if it was either of Scenchenko or Diaz I'll know not to trust their opinion on what constitutes a "big name" or a "dangerous fighter" ever again!:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

People stating that Senchenko represents a clear step up in class for Kell merely highlight how poor the level of opposition Kell has been in with so far. This is not the big fight Eddie promised its a decent fight but Eddie should have reigned his mouth in before making outlandish claims. If it is true that Senchenko was second choice to Diaz that is laughable the same diaz that Eddie described as nothing more than a blown up lightweight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So julio Diaz was the big name

I don't want to be critical but welterweight is a deep division and there seems a lack of imagination.we have had Carson jones 3 times in Britain now and it seems that Diaz and senchenko were the candidates for this fight despite them both having fought(commendably) here in the last 12 months
Now it could be that only so many fighters would travel here,but if brook still carries his mandatory status with the IBF then surely it's an attractive fight for a challenger as it could result in a title shot.

Lack of imagination from Hearn or easier to promote as they are a known quantity to casual fans?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko's jab will be pretty irrelevant against Brook. Kell's jab is harder, quicker and far more accurate.

Brook will bash him up in good style, when he ups the anti and goes in for the kill Senchenko will wilt. He's always looked fragile.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I think maybe Hearn is really starting to doubt how good Kell Brook is, I'm sure he could find a better opponent if he wanted to and you've gotta think he didnt want to risk it.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Dan Rafael said this morning that Senchenko was indeed Hearn's 2nd choice. The 1st choice was Julio Diaz who is believed to have turned the fight down. Fuck me, that would have been even worse. atsch


:huh, that can't be true


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> I think maybe Hearn is really starting to doubt how good Kell Brook is, I'm sure he could find a better opponent if he wanted to and you've gotta think he didnt want to risk it.


I thought that as soon as the Carson Jones rematch got announced. Brook won the first fight and could have moved forward with his career with no questions asked, instead Hearn makes the Jones rematch knowing that Brook hadn't prepared well for the first fight and would win the rematch convincingly if had a decent training camp. It was a real "nothing" fight from Brooks career point of view but a pretty much sure fire win.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I *REALLY* want to know who Hearn was on the phone to when Kugan overheard him trying to sort out Brooks next opponent because if it was either of Scenchenko or Diaz I'll know not to trust their opinion on what constitutes a "big name" or a "dangerous fighter" ever again!:lol:


:lol: We should have known after he referred to Ogogo as a "big name Golden Boy fighter"


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

"Been told Julio Diaz turned down offer to fight @SpecialKBrook, who it seems will wind up facing Senchenko". #boxing

Doesnt say who else turned it down.....


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> :huh, that can't be true


*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn8h
Been told Julio Diaz turned down offer to fight @SpecialKBrook, who it seems will wind up facing Senchenko. #boxing

:-(


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mossley and Lopez will have been first choice but they wanted to much money so he went down the list to diaz then senchenko was the name after that.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> *Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn8h
> Been told Julio Diaz turned down offer to fight @SpecialKBrook, who it seems will wind up facing Senchenko. #boxing
> 
> :-(


Jesus, thats bad :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> Jesus, thats bad :-(


Do you need that Tweet deciphering Ice?


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Why are ppl surprised that Julio Diaz was first choice for Kell?
Hearns previously said that Julio was a decent opponent for Kell and that he gave Khan a tough fight. This was after the hypocrite criticised Khan for struggling against a shot blown up lightweight


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Where does it say Diaz was first choice? .....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Could be one of many people who turned it down who knows who was first choice. My guess mosley was the first choice.It will all be revelled soon I'm sure


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Could be one of many people who turned it down who knows who was first choice. My guess mosley was the first choice.It will all be revelled soon I'm sure


They could say Sugar Ray Leonard was the first choice for all it matters or is proveable.:smile


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Could be one of many people who turned it down who knows who was first choice. My guess mosley was the first choice.It will all be revelled soon I'm sure


I think this the truth
Mosley is planning to go to Australia at light middle and fight Anthony mundine though I believe
Shane Mosley genuinely is a big name and so it's the most logic possibility

Is there a case of them protecting brooks 0 though so when the Alexander-khan shenanigans are dealt with he is still in line


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

GazOC said:


> They could say Sugar Ray Leonard was the first choice for all it matters or is proveable.:smile


Too risky now he is off the drugs,he'd box Kell and then smash him up when he'd had enough


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I think this the truth
> Mosley is planning to go to Australia at light middle and fight Anthony mundine though I believe
> Shane Mosley genuinely is a big name and so it's the most logic possibility
> 
> Is there a case of them protecting brooks 0 though so when the Alexander-khan shenanigans are dealt with he is still in line


But Mosely-Mundine was in the works BEFORE that Hearn and Kugan conversation at Hull.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

GazOC said:


> But Mosely-Mundine was in the works BEFORE that Hearn and Kugan conversation at Hull.


Yeah true
Maybe just a promoters spin then

Big name
Amir khan?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah true
> Maybe just a promoters spin then
> 
> Big name
> Amir khan?


God Knows mate, just that would be easy for Hearn to say now "Yeah, we wanted Mosely but.." when no real effort was made. Not saying thats the case just that boxing promoters have told worse lies than that in the past!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> But Mosely-Mundine was in the works BEFORE that Hearn and Kugan conversation at Hull.


As Hearn knew very well because it was Brian Rose who was dropped in favour of Mosley.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah true
> Maybe just a promoters spin then
> 
> Big name
> *Amir khan*?


This fight will never happen IMO. By the time they stop fannying around with Brook and he is in place with a title, Khan would have been KO'd again.

They should forget the titles and fight now.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

It does appear that they are waiting to be returned mandatory status by the IBF. When Brook gets his shot seems dependent on the result of Alexander-Khan in December. My interpretation of their rules is:

If Alexander wins, the mandatory due date would be 18th February 2014 (i.e. within 9 months of beating Purdy).

If Khan wins he would have to face Brook within 6 months of winning the title meaning a due date of 14th of June 2014

A unification takes priority over a mandatory so if the winner signed to fight Floyd, Brook would likely be looking at even later.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Ultimately, Kell will just be praying that Mayweather lumps for the winner of Garcia-Matthyse next. He won't have to wait too long for Alexander and Khan would be worth waiting for...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallet said:


> As Hearn knew very well because it was Brian Rose who was dropped in favour of Mosley.


Yeah forgot about that
Rose-mundine would of been really interesting


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I believe Eddie Hearn tried to get a big name and simply put. Failed in doing it. Move on, we've all failed at some point in our lives. We have to fail to experience success and what it feels like. Its difficult to get prizefighters over to England who predominantly fight in Vegas and in the US. To do so, really you need to be a champion yourself and put up huge money to make the fight. Prizefighters and big names aint gonna travel all around the world for lesser pay. Eddie should know that himself now with Carl Froch not willing to fly anywhere being "the man" and all in his division. 

As long as he tried for Kell, that is all that matters. But at some point they are going to have to put up or shut up. Kell needs to go over to the US if he seriously wants to become a champion. It wont happen here in this division. It just wont.

Although what could happen here is that Kell Brook feels letdown by Eddie Hearn, especially when he sees Bellew and Froch going places. Which could put a strain on their relationship. Which could then lead to devastating consequences in the ring if Kell isn't right in mind and body to fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I believe Eddie Hearn tried to get a big name and simply put. Failed in doing it. Move on, we've all failed at some point in our lives. We have to fail to experience success and what it feels like. Its difficult to get prizefighters over to England who predominantly fight in Vegas and in the US. To do so, really you need to be a champion yourself and put up huge money to make the fight. Prizefighters and big names aint gonna travel all around the world for lesser pay. Eddie should know that himself now with Carl Froch not willing to fly anywhere being "the man" and all in his division.
> 
> As long as he tried for Kell, that is all that matters. But at some point they are going to have to put up or shut up. Kell needs to go over to the US if he seriously wants to become a champion. It wont happen here in this division. It just wont.
> 
> Although what could happen here is that Kell Brook feels letdown by Eddie Hearn, especially when he sees Bellew and Froch going places. Which could put a strain on their relationship. Which could then lead to devastating consequences in the ring if Kell isn't right in mind and body to fight.


Good post
I just don't agree with the last bit.bellews only getting the same chance as brook had,they both worked they way up the rankings with decent matchmaking.
Brooks failure to get in the ring with Alexander was just one of those things but he can't say for a minute that Hearn hasn't backed him as he has invested in him a lot and brook has headlined more matchroom shows over the last 2 years than anyone I can think of
From Lovemore n'dou to hector saldivia brook was carefully matched but not over protected.he encountered different styles and some fringe operators like n'dou,the polish guy with the long name I can't spell,Matthew hatton,Carson jones twice,saldivia and a showcase in America

Brooks had the royal treatment from matchroom I think it's time to repay them


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Good post
> I just don't agree with the last bit.bellews only getting the same chance as brook had,they both worked they way up the rankings with decent matchmaking.
> Brooks failure to get in the ring with Alexander was just one of those things but he can't say for a minute that Hearn hasn't backed him as he has invested in him a lot and brook has headlined more matchroom shows over the last 2 years than anyone I can think of
> From Lovemore n'dou to hector saldivia brook was carefully matched but not over protected.he encountered different styles and some fringe operators like n'dou,the polish guy with the long name I can't spell,Matthew hatton,Carson jones twice,saldivia and a showcase in America
> ...


I agree about fighting their way into mandatory positions. But it still doesn't change much. Look. Bellew has done the same as Brook. But Brook will still feel wronged regardless of the injury, he watched Purdy (another matchroom fighter) fight Alexander and I would of expected that fight to be remade after a warm up fight for Brook, Which he just had against Carson Jones.

But instead of remaking that Alexander fight, they're making the Senchenko fight. Kell Brook will be gutted, I would be to if it was me. Eddie Hearn has failed here, whichever way you look at it. He might of tried to get big names over, to keep Brook sweet, but its still a failure. Why couldn't they have made arrangements for Brook to go over to the US again and get one of these fights in the US?

It puts him in the shop window with the American public and forces Alexander's hand.

But no! Senchenko up in Sheffield it is!

Typical!

Further proving peoples point that Eddie Hearn doesn't make world champions, he signs them if at all possible. Eddie plans routes for his fighters to get them in mandatory positions for the best chance of claiming a belt in the division. Its always mando's and final eliminators. Its always promise but no deliverance. Till now he aint made one world champion. Dont get me wrong, thats not his fault, fighters have to go in and fight not Eddie Hearn. But so far as a promoter he has been unsuccessful in doing this, maybe successful in other things, but not in delivering world champions. The proof is in the pudding. If his fighters are all as good as he makes out, why arent they doing the biz? Perhaps because they have been made to feel like superstars before they have actually done anything of note? Maybe?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Becauae the deal wasnt done until recently.


Well Eddie suffers from premature 'ejaculation face' then.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brooks the Deontay Wilder of Britain. Another nothing fight for him. Against a guy Paulie Malingnaggi battered not that long ago in Ukraine and I've heard the same clowns rubbishing Paulie saying he would be easy fight for Ring number 3 Brook. 

I cannot believe this is Brooks 31st fight and hes barely at European Level. Hes obviously not good enough or he would have fight at this level and higher a long time ago. The promoters have no confidence in him, its all about keeping this gravy train going.

Khan even though I'm not a fan is in a different league. In fact Frankie Gavin would probably do Kell Brook and he has half the fights.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Take it from the Joshua press conference that Sept 21st is off the table now then.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Speaks about it here and basically confirms its senchenko. Also defends it as a former world champion etc. :yep


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Speaks about it here and basically confirms its senchenko. Also defends it as a former world champion etc. :yep


Think he has dissapointed a bit, Brook needs a world level fighter it is only going to harm him when he eventually steps up. Senchenko really isn't a good fight at all


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Arranging Bellew Stevenson was great business, I'm impressed and pleased that the fight is happening and my hat is off to Hearn for that but if it really is going to be Brook vs Senchenko then it will be a Shit Fight and regardless of whatever else Hearn has been up to just now he'll deserve all the abuse he gets for making it.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He seemed a bit agitated towards the end their.

I'm worried about his health.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Leave it out lads.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shite he's coming out with trying to big up Senchenko, "this fight has a wonderful story, Senchenko's the one who retired Ricky Hatton." 

Shut the fuck up Eddie. You made big boasts and haven't delivered, if you just admitted it more fans would be willing to let it go. nobody cares about Senchenko. He's not a big name.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Kell Brook is going nowhere fast...

He's gone from turning down Bradley, withdrawing from Alexander...... To Carson Jones II & Senchenko.

If Eddie can't understand why people are not overjoyed with this fight, its him who needs to have a word with himself.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Shite he's coming out with trying to big up Senchenko, "this fight has a wonderful story, Senchenko's the one who retired Ricky Hatton."
> 
> Shut the fuck up Eddie. You made big boasts and haven't delivered, if you just admitted it more fans would be willing to let it go. nobody cares about Senchenko. He's not a big name.


Fashionable to bash Eddie now is it?

You'll do what you want you! I bet you're the first to start up that song at Goodison! "We'll do/sing what we want"

Relegation beckons for you lot, Coronation Street and Martinez next season. :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Speaks about it here and basically confirms its senchenko. Also defends it as a former world champion etc. :yep


Hearn in that interview came across as a total cunt, and I think ''Casual'' Eddie is a just nickname. I really don't think anybody could argue different?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill said:


> I really don't think anybody could argue different?


Give it 5 minutes and they'll be here. :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Fashionable to bash Eddie now is it?
> 
> You'll do what you want you! I bet you're the first to start up that song at Goodison! "We'll do/sing what we want"
> 
> Relegation beckons for you lot, Coronation Street and Martinez next season. :lol:


Nah, we'll probably just finish above Liverpool like we have for the last couple of seasons. Better call up David Cameron Craney mate, get the gay porno from your computer unblocked after that law he brought in.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Give it 5 minutes and they'll be here. :lol:


Yep, it's shocking, that interview was really disrespectful, because he is bare faced lying whatever he says, apart from when he talked about the ''Casual's'' anybody else notice that?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Hearn in that interview came across as a total cunt, and I think ''Casual'' Eddie is a just nickname. I really don't think anybody could argue different?


That was fucking painful. Go on, Jack, defend such pathetic reasoning. Hearn needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Nah, we'll probably just finish above Liverpool like we have for the last couple of seasons. Better call up David Cameron Craney mate, get the gay porno from your computer unblocked after that law he brought in.


I'll be honest. I was praying for Pulis, but then you got Martinez and I thought even better! Martinez's teams cant defend to save their lives and then he started bringing all his relegated Wigan "stars" with him! As soon as Kenwright started talking about Champions League and how many days it was since Moyes was in his office and how long it took him to "get" Roberto Martinez....That was it. Fucking incredible!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That was fucking painful. Go on, Jack, defend such pathetic reasoning. Hearn needs to shut the fuck up.


I'm sure Jack will make up something to defend him over, as for any other boxing fan, I'd like to think they would see that interview as alarming at best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I'll be honest. I was praying for Pulis, but then you got Martinez and I thought even better! Martinez's teams cant defend to save their lives and then he started bringing all his relegated Wigan "stars" with him! As soon as Kenwright started talking about Champions League and how many days it was since Moyes was in his office and how long it took him to "get" Roberto Martinez....That was it. Fucking incredible!


Be interesting to see Martinez with better budget for better defenders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Bill said:


> I'm sure Jack will make up something to defend him over, as for any other boxing fan, I'd like to think they would see that interview as alarming at best.


Casual Eddie might catch on now LOL.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Be interesting to see Martinez with *better budget* for better defenders.


Everton?
Budget?

:rofl

If Baines goes Everton are screwed. Wigan or not, there was a reason Wigan were always clinging on for dear life.

I cant believe we seriously looked at him the season before. I honestly thought he was gonna get the job, but then we give it to another tit. David Brent instead.

Teeth whitened and slimmed down for the new season! Go on Brendan!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

So, going from that interview, it was always Scenchenko next for Brook and Kugan knew that was the case? Where the hell did that big name, dangerous fighter shit come from? There was never a Mosely, Lopez etc. option. It was always Scenchenko?

Card marked Eddie.:deal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Brooks the Deontay Wilder of Britain. Another nothing fight for him. Against a guy Paulie Malingnaggi battered not that long ago in Ukraine and I've heard the same clowns rubbishing Paulie saying he would be easy fight for Ring number 3 Brook.
> 
> I cannot believe this is Brooks 31st fight and hes barely at European Level. Hes obviously not good enough or he would have fight at this level and higher a long time ago. The promoters have no confidence in him, its all about keeping this gravy train going.
> 
> Khan even though I'm not a fan is in a different league. In fact Frankie Gavin would probably do Kell Brook and he has half the fights.


Wilder vs former champ Liakhovich isn't a great fight but it's just as good as Brook vs former champ Senchenko and Wilders been pro for half as long......in another 4 years i'm sure that Wilder would have stepped past this level (might get exposed, might not) considering he's already there. It's a fact that Brook has been moved slower than Wilder


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

GazOC said:


> So, going from that interview, it was always Scenchenko next for Brook and Kugan knew that was the case? Where the hell did that big name, dangerous fighter shit come from? There was never a Mosely, Lopez etc. option. It was always Scenchenko?
> 
> Card marked Eddie.:deal


Usedcar Eddie.

"Biggest fight Kell Brook has ever had"
"Senchenko is world class and a former world champion"
"Senchenko is a big name with casual fans after Ricky Hatton" (In other words Hardcore demographic can fuck off)
"Groves-Froch PPV is better than Fury-Haye PPV"
"I'm not a mug and I dont mug people off"

Whats happened to the dealer Eddie? :lol:

If you need some herb I can sort you out?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Hearn in that interview came across as a total cunt, and I think ''Casual'' Eddie is a just nickname. I really don't think anybody could argue different?


Not his best interview that,it`s not so much the Senchenko fight, it`s the spiel about ppv when he says it`s an arguable ppv without a great undercard when we know what side of the argument it will fall on.I do anyway and earlier today I thought there was still a chance this won`t be ppv but after seeing that interview I`m convinced it will be.Kugan even looked uncomfortable and didn`t know what to say when asked to trust himAt one stage he basicly admitted that it has to be ppv for the fighters wage demands so does he mean if he can`t get a great undercard together the fight won`t happen I don`t think so.The fight can and should be on regular Sky if they sell out the o2 or MEN and if there purse demands wasn`t so silly.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Be interesting to see Martinez with better budget for better defenders.


I wasn't sure about Martinez at first because I wanted someone with a proven record. Since taking over though he's won me round. He seems a very upbeat and positive guy which is a welcome change from David Moyes who became a dour prick and was set in his ways.

Any talk of top 4 is silly of course, that was just Kenwright being a divvy in front of the media. Top 6 could be achievable though if we have a bit of luck on the injury side of things. We're always a glass half-full team. We play half the season absolutely terrible then go on a barnstormer of a run in the 2nd half (last year as the opposite).

All the players he's signed from Wigan have all been signed as back-up players, none will go straight into our first team so all this stuff about us becoming the new Wigan and getting relegated is wishful thinking from Liverpool fans who have to resort to having digs at us because they're own team is currently shit and is carried by one player.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor interview that from Eddie, Senchenko was always the opponent and the whole Hatton thing was embarrassing. Clear that Froch vs Groves is going to be PPV because of the fighters demands nothing else, it is clearly nowhere near a PPV fight


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Although he chatted a whole heap of shite in his interview today Eddie was right about one thing, that Brian King guy is deranged wanker. He's just tweeted Tony Thompson asking him to post a picture of his cock.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I wasn't sure about Martinez at first because I wanted someone with a proven record. Since taking over though he's won me round. He seems a very upbeat and positive guy which is a welcome change from David Moyes who became a dour prick and was set in his ways.
> 
> Any talk of top 4 is silly of course, that was just Kenwright being a divvy in front of the media. Top 6 could be achievable though if we have a bit of luck on the injury side of things. We're always a glass half-full team. We play half the season absolutely terrible then go on a barnstormer of a run in the 2nd half (last year as the opposite).
> 
> All the players he's signed from Wigan have all been signed as back-up players, none will go straight into our first team so all this stuff about us becoming the new Wigan and getting relegated is wishful thinking from Liverpool fans who have to resort to having digs at us because they're own team is currently shit and is carried by one player.


You can have Rodgers if you want?

Cant stand the bloke. Everything wrong with modern football and PR era.

What you talking about anyway?

I aint having a dig.

1) We are shit.
2) Suarez is a cunt and should be sold ASAP. All the support that cunt has got from us for what he has done. All the sticking up for him we did. The new contract he signed 6 months ago. The money he is now on. Contributing to getting Dalglish sacked. The dont care attitude in the preseason game the other day. The bloke is as bad as they come. Seriously.
3) I believe Coutinho is our best player.

:rolleyes An honest Liverpool supporter? IT CANT BE PAULIE! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Although he chatted a whole heap of shite in his interview today Eddie was right about one thing, that Brian King guy is deranged wanker. He's just tweeted Tony Thompson asking him to post a picture of his cock.


Who is Steve Gibson?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> You can have Rodgers if you want?
> 
> Cant stand the bloke. Everything wrong with modern football and PR era.
> 
> ...


Think your over hypeing Coutinhio big time there. He looks good but if he is your best player....your in trouble he wouldn't get near any of the top 5s starting XI.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> You can have Rodgers if you want?
> 
> Cant stand the bloke. Everything wrong with modern football and PR era.
> 
> ...


Hopefully to Real Madrid, as I'd hate to see that wee cunt in an Arsenal strip. I'm gutted that we missed out on Higuian, but I don't want that wee shite bag at the Emirates.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> So, going from that interview, it was always Scenchenko next for Brook and Kugan knew that was the case? Where the hell did that big name, dangerous fighter shit come from? There was never a Mosely, Lopez etc. option. It was always Scenchenko?
> 
> Card marked Eddie.:deal


Straight out of the Frank Warren manual, page 68 verse 2. :smile


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Not his best interview that,it`s not so much the Senchenko fight, it`s the spiel about ppv when he says it`s an arguable ppv without a great undercard when we know what side of the argument it will fall on.I do anyway and earlier today I thought there was still a chance this won`t be ppv but after seeing that interview I`m convinced it will be.Kugan even looked uncomfortable and didn`t know what to say when asked to trust himAt one stage he basicly admitted that it has to be ppv for the fighters wage demands so does he mean if he can`t get a great undercard together the fight won`t happen I don`t think so.The fight can and should be on regular Sky if they sell out the o2 or MEN and if there purse demands wasn`t so silly.


That's a very fair observation Ash. :good


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Hopefully to Real Madrid, as I'd hate to see that wee cunt in an Arsenal strip. I'm gutted that we missed out on Higuian, but I don't want that wee shite bag at the Emirates.


fucking hell your an Arsenal fan!!! its gets better


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who is Steve Gibson?


No clue mate, I searched earlier on to have a look but found nothing. Brian King is @brianking80 and he's a nutcase. Proper obesessed with cocks.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Casual Eddie might catch on now LOL.


With reason Rob.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Straight out of the Frank Warren manual, page 68 verse 2. :smile


Tar all the fuckers with the same brush and you won't go far wrong, eh mate? Slimy, lying twats the lot of them!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

@Bill

Would you rather see Groves v Froch with a quality under card. Say Quigg v Romero, Crolla v Marsilla, Selby v Dib & Bellew v Stevenson from Canada on PPV or would you rather see it on regular Sky?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think your over hypeing Coutinhio big time there. He looks good but if he is your best player....your in trouble he wouldn't get near any of the top 5s starting XI.


Not at all. He is a top player. He'd walk into Spurs Rob. The only teams I dont think he would, would be Chelsea and Man City. Because they have players like Mata, Hazard and Silva.

He ripped the league up in his first six months. I dont know if it says something about the rest of our team, but he is at least 5 times better than anybody else at the club. Gerrard aint the same as he used to be. When Suarez is on it, he is the only player on his level. He makes defenders look ordinary. Although Sterling and Ibe seem to be getting better and better. He is just so much better, Suarez is a selfish cunt and sometimes detrimental to the team, I think we'll be better without him, Coutinho is a team player, scores and creates for others. Coutinho is happy to play football. Suarez most of the time is just a sulking cunt with shit loads of baggage. I have a soft spot for Arsenal and I think they should look elsewhere if you ask me. They have team players, Suarez will pull them back. If it happens I can see us getting top 4 and them sitting out. I honestly think we'll do better without him and play more as a team. £55mill and I'll "bite" your hand of. If thats spent wisely, we'll do just fine like we have when he has been banned.

That Alberto looks a right player aswell, I like Sturridge and I think Toure is a great signing.

Still think Bale is by far the best player in the league. Last season he was incredible.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Tar all the fuckers with the same brush and you won't go far wrong, eh mate? Slimy, lying twats the lot of them!


It's the most realistic viewpoint in this day and age Gaz, actually in any age come to think of it. All this time us sad old bastards didn't have a clue, shame on us. :smile


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Not at all. He is a top player. He'd walk into Spurs Rob. The only teams I dont think he would, would be Chelsea and Man City. Because they have players like Mata, Hazard and Silva.
> 
> He ripped the league up in his first six months. I dont know if it says something about the rest of our team, but he is at least 5 times better than anybody else at the club. Gerrard aint the same as he used to be. When Suarez is on it, he is the only player on his level. He makes defenders look ordinary. Although Sterling and Ibe seem to be getting better and better. He is just so much better, Suarez is a selfish cunt and sometimes detrimental to the team, I think we'll be better without him, Coutinho is a team player, scores and creates for others. Coutinho is happy to play football. Suarez most of the time is just a sulking cunt with shit loads of baggage. I have a soft spot for Arsenal and I think they should look elsewhere if you ask me. They have team players, Suarez will pull them back. I honestly think we'll do better without him and play more as a team. £55mill and I'll "bite" your hand of. If thats spent wisely, we'll do just fine.
> 
> ...


He plays in the same position as Bale which is why I wouldn't put him in the spurs side.

Gerrard needs to do what Scholes did and realise his legs have gone and start playing deeper....which is what he did in his early career when I personally think he was a much better player. Gerrard was always a bit to roy of the rovers for me....he looks great but the team cannot play any kind of effective strategy with him in the side.

Wouldn't call Toure a great signing. He is an injury prone past his prime defender to add to Skertal & Agger....injury prone past there prime defenders.

Yeh Bale is the best player in the league. Hope we keep him but 80mil is allot of money and we could buy 3 top class players with the cash.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> @Bill
> 
> Would you rather see Groves v Froch with a quality under card. Say Quigg v Romero, Crolla v Marsilla, Selby v Dib & Bellew v Stevenson from Canada on PPV or would you rather see it on regular Sky?


Regular sky in all honesty Rob, I come from an era of boxing on national TV and have seen the sport slowly regress since sky and PPV came on the scene, that's not a coincidence by the way.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> It's the most realistic viewpoint in this day and age Gaz, actually in any age come to think of it. All this time us sad old bastards didn't have a clue, shame on us. :smile


:hey

Even a broken clock is right twice a day mate. I guess we just got lucky.:cheers


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He plays in the same position as Bale which is why I wouldn't put him in the spurs side.
> 
> Gerrard needs to do what Scholes did and realise his legs have gone and start playing deeper....which is what he did in his early career when I personally think he was a much better player. Gerrard was always a bit to roy of the rovers for me....he looks great but the team cannot play any kind of effective strategy with him in the side.
> 
> ...


Coutinho plays left wing or "in the hole". He'd fit into the Spurs side comfortably.

But you cant have him.

Gerrard is playing a lot deeper now, the legs have gone. His game was all about burst, its gone now so he is just controlling games from deep. We'll wait and see on Toure, I think he'll shock a lot of people. Free transfer, whats the worst that can happen? Carragher has gone, I think he'll fit right in.

Bale has been brilliant for a few seasons now. I reckon if Man United sell Rooney, they'll be in for him and offer something concrete.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Tar all the fuckers with the same brush and you won't go far wrong, eh mate? Slimy, lying twats the lot of them!


:deal I was saying that over on ESB and got told no cos Eddie apparently has morals and doesn't screw the fans.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl

Eddie be mad, I worry for his health, he looks stressed.

#PrayforFastCar


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :deal I was saying that over on ESB and got told no cos Eddie apparently has morals and doesn't screw the fans.


It was like people thought a boxing promoter was going to behave like he was a registered charity! These guys want to make money, simple as that. Good luck to them but lets not kid ourselves eh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

GazOC said:


> It was like people thought a boxing promoter was going to behave like he was a registered charity! These guys want to make money, simple as that. Good luck to them but lets not kid ourselves eh?


I have personally never argued that Hearn is not in it to make money. I just think he does it in a way thats friendlier to fighters and fans which is whats important to me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> It was like people thought a boxing promoter was going to behave like he was a registered charity! These guys want to make money, simple as that. Good luck to them but lets not kid ourselves eh?


Exactly. Alot of people forget who the guys dad is, the Hearns love a pound note. Even while they serve up some dross like PPVs, prizefighter etc on the whole Eddie is doing a solid job. I wish he didn't have so many big name fighters then we'd see no PPV and the domestic shows he's been doing have been good.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I have personally never argued that Hearn is not in it to make money. I just think he does it in a way thats friendlier to fighters and fans which is whats important to me.


He comes across as a nice guy but he's a boxing promoter. Thats how he earns a living. Look right though boxing history, promoters tend to want to screw the sport for money rather than further its long term interests. Even though he's got a Twitter account and a cheeky chappy smile Hearn is just another boxing promoter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

GazOC said:


> He comes across as a nice guy but he's a boxing promoter. Thats how he earns a living. Look right though boxing history, promoters tend to want to screw the sport for money rather than further its long term interests. Even though he's got a Twitter account and a cheeky chappy smile Hearn is just another boxing promoter.


Its nothing to do with him coming across like a nice guy. I think you can see in that interview how frustrated he is that the fans don't like some of the stuff he is doing. I think Hearn & Matchroom understand how important there reputation is both with the athlete and the fans which is why I tend to prefer the shows they put together. I think there better value for money than what were used to. He is trying to grow the sport to a bigger audience to get more money but I think that will create a better product for the fans.

The sport is better off with Hearn involved than it would be without him and I wouldn't say that about any other promoter in the UK right now. The issue for him is theirs no real competition. If you had Frank back to that level, or somebody else it would be great. In my time following boxing which is only 6/7 years in fairness, Hearn has delivered on a more consistent basis than any other promoter.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

But check out the cards the Warren put on when he was trying to get rid of jarvis/ Astair/ Duff. These things just come around and go around. Hearn is no different, honestly.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought Kugan asked some good questions there, fair play.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

GazOC said:


> But check out the cards the Warren put on when he was trying to get rid of jarvis/ Astair/ Duff. These things just come around and go around. Hearn is no different, honestly.


You can't compare things to 30 years ago for a number of reasons. Hearns competition is not other promoters its other sports and they won't go away so I think he will keep producing. Hearn doesn't wanna be doing shows with 3,000 in the Bolton Arena & Alley Palley. He wants to be doing shows with 15,000 at the MEN Arena & O2 because he will make more money from them and thats good for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

*Dan Rafael*

_Golden Boy got an offer from British promoter Eddie Hearn for welterweight Julio Diaz to face Kell Brook in his next fight in England. But Golden Boy said that Diaz, known to the British fans for giving Amir Khan such a tough fight in April, turned the fight down. _


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I was just pointing out that boxing promoters tend to be one of a kind. Don't expect too much out of them.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *Dan Rafael*
> 
> _Golden Boy got an offer from British promoter Eddie Hearn for welterweight Julio Diaz to face Kell Brook in his next fight in England. But Golden Boy said that Diaz, known to the British fans for giving Amir Khan such a tough fight in April, turned the fight down. _


Big name, dangerous fight.:hey


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I was just pointing out that boxing promoters tend to be one of a kind. Don't expect too much out of them.


I disagree. I don't see Eddie Hearn screwing over any fighters in the same way Frank has over the years and for me thats is a major difference. I just don't beleive Hearn has that in him. They come from different worlds.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hearn is only comparable to people like Warren on a very basic way, in that there both involved in boxing to make money. Their methods, however, are very different. When Hearn treats fans like shit, as Warren did with Burns/Vazquez, or has a long list of fighters suing him because he fucked them over, or he puts on fights like Burns/Laryea, there'll be appropriate comparisons. Until then, they are just two promoters with a different moral compass.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I disagree. I don't see Eddie Hearn screwing over any fighters in the same way Frank has over the years and for me thats is a major difference. I just don't beleive Hearn has that in him. They come from different worlds.


No but there both as keen to screw over the fan's, that's clear for all to see, Hearn smiles when he does it, that's all, I'm sorry but nobody can defend that interview and the contempt he showed to fan's, It was that bad,


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't hate the player, hate the game. It was impossible for Eddie to keep the act up much longer. The way Eddie talked up Kell Brook's next opponent I thought someone was virtually signed and sealed. 

Eddie also said that he would never put tickets on sale without an opponent announced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill said:


> No but there both as keen to screw over the fan's, that's clear for all to see, Hearn smiles when he does it, that's all, I'm sorry but nobody can defend that interview and the contempt he showed to fan's, It was that bad,


So are all boxing promoters the same. In it for the money and screw the fans & fighters over?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill said:


> No but there both as keen to screw over the fan's, that's clear for all to see, Hearn smiles when he does it, that's all, I'm sorry but nobody can defend that interview and the contempt he showed to fan's, It was that bad,


So are all boxing promoters the same. In it for the money and screw the fans & fighters over?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game. It was impossible for Eddie to keep the act up much longer. The way Eddie talked up Kell Brook's next opponent I thought someone was virtually signed and sealed.
> 
> Eddie also said that he would never put tickets on sale without an opponent announced.


He hasn't annunced an opponent and he hasn't put tickets on sale...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So are all boxing promoters the same. In it for the money and screw the fans & fighters over?


Yes, Hearn my not screw the fighters over at the moment but give it time, he's doing well by them at the moment I give him that but it's at the fan's expence and it's costing us a bomb and ripping us off like many before him, you can't defend him on this Rob,you saw the same fucking interview I did.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Some people are fooled by a good speaker, a good looking guy and someone who interacts with the fans, ie Twitter. Anyone who actually promotes does it for the sole purpose of making money, and plenty of it. 

And some just want to suck his dick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Some people are fooled by a good speaker, a good looking guy and someone who interacts with the fans, ie Twitter. Anyone who actually promotes does it for the sole purpose of making money, and plenty of it.
> 
> And some just want to suck his dick.


Whats your job?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill said:


> Yes, Hearn my not screw the fighters over at the moment but give it time, he's doing well by them at the moment I give him that but it's at the fan's expence and it's costing us a bomb and ripping us off like many before him, you can't defend him on this Rob,you saw the same fucking interview I did.


Ok. I am not say your not a boxing fan which is what you accused me of saying this week and never replied when I pulled you up on it?

But why do you follow boxing. seriously why don't you try other sports that are more fan friendly and have less involvment from promoters? You say all promoters are the same....boxing is never gonna be rid of promoters. if you hate all of them and put as much effort into hating them as you do Hearn your never gonna enjoy the sport.

What do you like about boxing. what shows have you enjoyed this year?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Get some sleep lads, it's 2 in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Get some sleep lads, it's 2 in the morning.


its 6:21pm for me!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Whats your job?


Pizza maker. Would you be interested in some?

Just need your bank details, sort code, security number and the rest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Pizza maker. Would you be interested in some?
> 
> Just need your bank details, sort code, security number and the rest.


Its a serious question. Whatever your job is....why do you do it?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its a serious question. Whatever your job is....why do you do it?


I don't work as of right now. I'm a university student, although I am applying for a part time job at Sainsburys, which would be for money.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Big name, dangerous fight.:hey


Shamelsss duck from Diaz. I bet it was a life altering offer Eddie made him too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I don't work as of right now. I'm a university student, although I am applying for a part time job at Sainsburys, which would be for money.


So whats your issue with Hearn doing his job for the money?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok. I am not say your not a boxing fan which is what you accused me of saying this week and never replied when I pulled you up on it?
> 
> But why do you follow boxing. seriously why don't you try other sports that are more fan friendly and have less involvment from promoters? You say all promoters are the same....boxing is never gonna be rid of promoters. if you hate all of them and put as much effort into hating them as you do Hearn your never gonna enjoy the sport.
> 
> What do you like about boxing. what shows have you enjoyed this year?


I don't remember saying you are not a boxing fan, not saying I didn't say that, I might have done I just can't remember, you clearly are a boxing fan though.

What do I like about boxing? The fighting and sport side of it and that's it, the rest is bullshit especially the politics and utter cunt's that are promoters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill said:


> I don't remember saying you are not a boxing fan, not saying I didn't say that, I might have done I just can't remember, you clearly are a boxing fan though.
> 
> What do I like about boxing? The fighting and sport side of it and that's it, the rest is bullshit especially the politics and utter cunt's that are promoters.


Bloody hell you are hard work.

You accused me of accusing you of not being a boxing fan.

What fights in 2013 have you liked so far?
Who are your favourite fighters?

I cannot remember a posative post from you. Just moaning about Hearn & PPV.

If all promoters are the same why do you bother. There never going to go away?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bloody hell you are hard work.
> 
> You accused me of accusing you of not being a boxing fan.
> 
> ...


:lol: I've just woke up mate, I haven't even had a cup of tea yet, I will reply properly later when I'm awake and my brain is working.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> :lol: I've just woke up mate, I haven't even had a cup of tea yet, I will reply properly later when I'm awake and my brain is working.


Don't waste your time, mate. Do something productive instead. Like listening to Basshunter or sticking your penis in a mouse trap.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Allegedly, Nate Clev is cooling on Basshunter nowadays. He's purportedly quite fond of the Vengaboys currently.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> *Dan Rafael*
> 
> _Golden Boy got an offer from British promoter Eddie Hearn for welterweight Julio Diaz to face Kell Brook in his next fight in England. But Golden Boy said that Diaz, known to the British fans for giving Amir Khan such a tough fight in April, turned the fight down. _


Eddie Hearns "Julio Diaz is a former lightweight who is coming to the end of his career."


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

That interview was unforgiveable. I don't understand how you are defending him for that. Julio fucking Diaz and Vyascheslav Senchenko were his "big" names. Casual Eddie should be his new moniker for good


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

biglads said:


> Allegedly, Nate Clev is cooling on Basshunter nowadays. He's purportedly quite fond of the Vengaboys currently.


If he uses Uncle John (From Jamaica) for his ring walk I'll become a fan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob, @Bill is a self confessed cunt, you should know this :lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Bloody hell you are hard work.
> 
> You accused me of accusing you of not being a boxing fan.
> 
> ...


Do you want to take back your worst poster of the year nomination?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Do you want to take back your worst poster of the year nomination?


can rob appoint himself?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the most rattled I've seen Hearn in an interview, if indeed the Froch card is ppv then it will have to be stacked, he's made some very bold claims about that and I'm unconvinced he has the stable to put on both his normal shows and ppv quality undercards.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearn really just seemed to give a **** you to the fans, I don't care what you think.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

52 pages about this waste of space

sheesh


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What do you expect? This is Kell 'milk and honey' Brook we're talking about.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

The Hearnites are incredible. If Edward's cock was cut off then his fangirls who sniff his ass would preserve and worship it. That interview with his disciples WeFilmShit showed everyone he's a greedy cunt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> What do you expect? This is Kell 'milk and honey' Brook we're talking about.


:rofl at your avatar :happy


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Tywin said:


> The Hearnites are incredible. If Edward's cock was cut off then his fangirls who sniff his ass would preserve and worship it. That interview with his disciples WeFilmShit showed everyone he's a greedy cunt.


Wonder who this is.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tywin said:


> The Hearnites are incredible. If Edward's cock was cut off then his fangirls who sniff his ass would preserve and worship it. That interview with his disciples WeFilmShit showed everyone he's a greedy cunt.


You really are so sad


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl at your avatar :happy


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Marlow said:


> That's the most rattled I've seen Hearn in an interview, if indeed the Froch card is ppv then it will have to be stacked, he's made some very bold claims about that and I'm unconvinced he has the stable to put on both his normal shows and ppv quality undercards.


yep.....he came across like Frank Warren.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just been confirmed as shenchenko on Twitter by hearn for the 26th of
October


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Just been confirmed as shenchenko on Twitter by hearn for the 26th of
> October


I'm hoping for Brian Rose on the undercard, that will make it a great night


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

icemax said:


> I'm hoping for Brian Rose on the undercard, that will make it a great night


LOL.


----------

